# *****************, London : Part 25



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Bookmarking!

have a good day

Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

also bookmarking - but Mami only symptom is hunger and giant boobs, along with wind   next scan a week on Monday    for a strong heartbeat.....

love to all
C


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Just bookmarking, and to say that 21st Jan or thereabouts is fine with me... got a pretty clear calendar with tx coming up.

Jo
x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the initial tips. What's the dates for? catch up?


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, just book marking!

EBC-yep we're planning a catch up, do join us!

Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Jenny - good to hear from you - thought you had disappeared! Sorry to hear Christmas was a bit of a write off with flu. How did the scan go? What drugs will you be taking this time?

Snowflake - a Balham based drink would be good! I tried Brazil nuts on my last cycle but I can't stand them - they are so dry. Will have to force myself to eat some this time though.

Mrs CC - do you think you will be able to make it out for your scan tomorrow? Can't believe you are 12 weeks already - that time seems to have gone so quickly. I dont blame you for staying in the warm. I am fed up of slipping and sliding everywhere. Will Brian go in the snow? Have tried to get my cat to go out and he flatly refuses.

Kate - very impressed re health kick. Dont worry about the tube seat - everyone is wearing so many layers at the moment, people look very bulked up.

Jo - how are you feeling on the primulot?

Kdb - what does bromelium do?

Vicks - I can't do 21st. Could do any other day that week though, if not, go ahead without me, but it would be good to see you all again.

EBC - welcome! I haven't been here that long, but the girls have been brilliant for advice and support. Really happy with CRGH too - think they do the best possible to get you your BFP. I didn't do IUI either - my chances at success were rated as very low, because I have low AFC and AMH, so went straight to IVF. You might find the list from the attachment useful - its questions relating to ICSI but a lot of the issues are the same.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

Hello to missmunro, mami, ceciliab.

AFM - Not much happening here - sick of this cold weather. Am going to console myself with a curry tonight.

Louise x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Vicks - hope you and bump ok, how are you feeling?

Kate - how is the healthy eating plan going? If your interested at all, I can recommend a self hypnosis CD called "lose weight now" by Glenn Harrold, its brilliant, that and a low calorie diet is all that has worked to shift 4 stone... I have tried so many diets but none of the others have worked.... Good luck with it all xx

Mami - how wonderful two little boys, very happy for you xx

Louise - enjoy your curry, sounds great!! the snow is such a complete pain isnt it!! it looks lovely but not good when you have to travel in it.

ceciliab - big boobs, bet your DH is well happy about that!!  really hope that your cat comes home really soon xx   

kdb - did I get that right that you live in Ealing? I live in Ruislip which is not far at all, so we are pretty close to eachother  

Jo -  hope your TX cycle is going well?  how are you feeling? Were you at the clinic today?

EBC - welcome to a very helpful and friendly thread.  Really hope that your TX at CRGH goes great xx Good luck with your inital appointment... Only bit of advice would be to prepare a list of questions of queries and worries that you might have and take that along with you to your apt.. Sure they will fill you with plenty of confidence they are a great clinic, we are really happy with them.   

Not sure if I am able to make the 21st or not, as it depends when I have my IUI done, so if ok will let you girlies know nearer the time, depending on how my TX cycle is going xx

hello to snowflake, missmunro, mrs cc, fozi, rex, 24hours, vm, aunty betty, and everyone else   .

AFM - had my day 2 scan today and my cyst in my right ovaries has gone...    , I got really excited, think the Dr thought I was just a bit strange  .  Start my first injection of 150 gonal tomorrow (hope I get the hang of that) and then do them every other day.  Back to the clinic on Wed for scan to check my follies and lining and then be advised of what doseage of gonal to take and when to come back for next scan .. Trying to stay positive about this cycle and believe that this time its going to work...   

Hope you all have a great weekend
lots of love
jennyxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Louise, that all sounds great. 

and Jenny, thanks for the hello. I just read that your cyst has gone, was that after one cycle Did you do anything in particular to help get rid of it?

I have a cyst on my left ovary, small ish, and hope its gone so we can start!!!!

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi EBC

I've had one cyst aspirated and one left before tx- if they aren't producing hormones they are not too much of a problem, 

can people do the 20th- if louise can't make 21st?

or what about following week 26th/27th

Am quite excited as have natural AF pretty much on schedule- fingers crossed for next couple of months and natural FET may be a possibility- my PCOS and tx have meant I was really unsure about what my cycle was doing, 

k x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kate-A natural FET would be great,fingerscrossed! You might find that things regulate a bit if you manage to lose some weight as well. I can't do 20th but can do any othr day in that week, or 26th/27th.

Jenny-glad your cyst has gone-lets hope this is your cycle!

Louise-I agree re the cold weather, am on call tomorrow so have to get my car out, which i'm not looking forward to as its still pretty snowy, but vic line is down between Brixton and Warren ST, so no choice. Wouldlike to wearsomething other than my walking boots!

Cecelia-I feel hungry alot as well, but changes to nausea after I've eaten. seem to get full quickly but still eating lots. boobs not big, but tender.

Jo-How you? the primulut bit is pretty unexciting really isn't it?

Hi to everyone else-24hours where are you?

AFM-9+1,a multitude of mild stomach symptoms, indigestion, nausea, bit of constipation-not too bad really. Next scan on Tuesday 9+5. Eating a bit irratically, got a thing for soup!
Hope every one has a good weekend!
Vicky


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

livity k said:


> Hi EBC
> 
> I've had one cyst aspirated and one left before tx- if they aren't producing hormones they are not too much of a problem,
> 
> ...


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

lol I dont know how that happened, question is at the end of the quote.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi EBC-
sorry for not explaining
To find out if cysts are a problem, I've had a blood test done both times (on day 2/3 when you have initial scan)  and both times have been ok so have gone on to tx, when I had one aspirated it was because it was quite big and they did it the day  before stims started. It was fine, I think if they are hormone producing they can interfere with the drugs so you do have to wait then

before, we have met at Pingpong dimsum restaurant near Oxford circus- it seems to work for everyone so I should think we'll go there again, do come it is nice to put names to faces,

K


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just to say I could do any 18th or 19th Jan or 26/27th.

Hope everyone manages to keep warm this weekend!  Careful in the ice, Vicks!

Louise x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation. 

So I guess, when I go next week, I would be mid cycle, how soon would we be able to start or have the blood test Start of next cycle?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

You'll prob have to have a range of tests over the next cycle so they know what treatment programme would be best for you, and then maybe start after that? I'm sure they'll explain it all better, 

the cyst thing you can't know in advance- as they can pop up and down with cycles- so whenever you do start if they then saw a cyst they would then test it (you only have the blood test if they see something), they are not a big prob- worst case you might have to wait a month like Jenny has, don't worry, 

good luck with everything

K x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, Happy New Year and all

Haven't been on in some time. great to read about the success stories all coming along. There's a good positive buzz here.

I've had a month off in Australia with family for Christmas so returning to the deep freeze is particularly grim for me!!! I like snow when it's a novelty ie falls one day and melts the next. Otherwise it's such a pain in London. Have been very impressed to see Hackney sending out teams with shovels to clear the main footpaths though. 

But I didn't come on to discuss the weather....

I was back at clinic on Friday to discuss our next step with Mr R. I've had one unsucessful IUI and abandoned a second IUI because we were all ill. We aren't NHS funded as this is for a 2nd child so finances are tight. I was explaining this to Mr R, saying I wanted to be clear about ICSI costs before we commit as IUI had added up to more that I thought. He said - Well it's £750. I said, - yes plus the £450 for follicle tracking. He looked obviously shocked and said - You shouldn't have been charged that separately, that's included in the £750. So basically we were over charged by £450!! Which has been refunded. I never thought to question as I was given an invoice each time I went in for tx, which is something they drum into you as being the way it works. The IUI charge wasn't itemised so I was unaware what it covered. This is a bonus for us as we now feel we can splash out on one more IUI before giving up on that approach. 

Just wanted to mention this in case any other IUIers had been charged for Follicular Tracking as a separate item. Might be a problem in accounts, or it might be a one off mistake. Be vigilant!

Will be IUIing again early next month, so will be in touch! 
Have a great weekend and careful out there......

Gelatogirl xxx 

PS - I might post this in the main page too, so you might see the bit about the overcharging again.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello girls hope you are enjoying your weekend so far

Gelatogirl - welcome back and thanks for the warning about checking bills with accounts, will check invoices closely.  Really hope that your next cycle next month goes great   

Vicks -    that all is great with your scan next Tuesday. Glad you and bump are doing well, soup is very good for you, keeps you warm this weather too, funny what your body craves, no pickles with icecream then!!  

Kate - So glad that it all sounds positive about you being able to have your next FET cycle in couple of months   .  Thats interesting what you say about cysts and having blood test done to see whether you can have TX or not that cycle, they didn't do that with me... I just discussed with Dr over the phone about it....  Will bear that in mind and ask them to do that if I do get anymore. thks xxx

EBC - sorry about your cyst, but try not to worry   as they are pretty common when having TX and soon go.  According to Mr Serhal mine was more than likely caused by the Clomid I was taking so I was unable to have TX that month, but it soon went, I think it probably went after just one cycle but I didn't get a scan to check for sure as it was Xmas and didn't want the hassle of having TX then. I wasn't given any medication to get rid of it as I really didn't want any and Dr agreed to try without and it went on its own which was great.  I did do lots of Reiki on it, (as I am trained to do Reiki) and in my opinion I reckon that helped a lot, just depends if you believe in all that sort of thing or not!!.  Anyway don't worry it will more than likely go by itself, or if you prefer you can get put on the pill to help shrink it, best to discuss with the Dr what he/she advises... All the best with your apt and tests and don't worry your be on your way with TX soon I am sure  

Hello to everyone else, enjoy your weekends   

Jennyxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

EBC......Welcome to the thread, good luck with with your tx. Any questions just ask.

Jo........How's it going? Starting the primolut is the start of the journey....exciting stuff. Not long and hopefully you'll have a fab bfp!!

Louise....I made the scan thanks!! Brian actually loves the snow, which is quite surprising cos he hates the cold and the rain....won't even walk through a puddle!!

Mami.....Great to hear from you, twin boys....how exciting, my hubby would love that!!! I'm feeling good thanks, luckily haven't suffered from any sickness....just tiredness and bad heartburn. Look after yourself hon.

SD.......That's good news that the cyst has gone. How did you get on with the gonalf? I found that the easiest out of all my jabs. Positive thinking is the way to go.....it is going to work!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good weekend.


Well I went out yesterday for the first time all week...had to take Brian to the vet and walked him in greenwich park, it is beautiful over there...completley white, it looks so pretty.
We had our private 12wk scan today and it was fab. My mum came aswell so she could see them and you saw the babies on a large widescreen tv so its really clear.
It was lovely to see the babies again, and I feel a bit more relaxed now. They are both the correct size, twin1 is lying on it's front and measures 12wk6days and twin 2 is lying on it's back and measured 12wks2days. He said the heartbeats were fine, although we didn't get to hear them which I was a bit miffed about...you pay enough and it was £30 extra cos they had to scan 2 babies!! Oh well still cheaper than CRGH.
I have done so much research this week and know exactly what pram, cots etc I want.....wow it's expensive when you're buying 2 of everything....no doubt Mark will have it all in a spreadsheet soon and a budget will be set....BORING!!! No, actually he's being really great and wants me to have anything I want...he's so excited and is really looking after me.

Off to bed now, love to all.

CC.x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
mrs CC: glad babies are fine  isnt it a big budget to buy for 2  what pram are u gonna buy we decided we will go for 2 single prams since we need ones where we can place the car seats on top since we travel a lot, so we chose peg perego, the new one... and we will buy also a double pram. and i checked nurseries this week, the only thing u have to get double is the bed, but its the thing that costs the most...  i saw some nice rooms at mamas and papas, check it.
btw, did u have the nuchal translucency

SD: good luck for this cycle, i really wish it will be positive and u had a bright start in 2010

kate: how are u doing when are u planing to repeat are u doing an FET or a fresh cycle

vicks: ur scan is so soon, hope all will be great... and yeah here its totally sunny with 24 degree C... but soon i will be in Ohio where lots of snow is waiting for me.

gelato girl: best of luck in ur upcoming IUi, hope u will get a bfp this time

Missti: how is DH feeling? is he better now

hi to louise, EBc, Jo, Rex, VM, 24 hrs, hope u are all doing ok

kisses


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello ladies ... bookmarking.

Catching up with you all and your news kind of makes me want to start again ...

Jenny, good luck with this cycle. Let's hope it's the only one in 2010!

GG welcome back and I would second your caution on billing at CRGH. I found them a) very vague about the charges b) some information just wasn't given, meaning I had to get drugs expensively from the clinic because of timing and c) they made plain errors - always to their benefit, not mine. I did ask for a costed treatment plan (as recommended by the HFEA for IVF) but never got one. GG, I'm thinking that though they have a great reputation with IVF patients, they don't give nearly the same level of care for IUI. This doesn't mean you will get bad care - it means you have to be on top of them all the time. I found FF great for helping me figure out what I should expect. Happy to go through all the gaps I found in my treatment for you - it will help in drafting my letter to the clinic.

Leaving for Rwanda today. Was hoping the weather might get in the way, but looking fairly settled here today.

mm


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Slightly frustrated as just come back from yoga - for the second time this week the class was full even though I got there 15 mins before.  Can any of the SW London recommend a good yoga class?

Louise x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

MissM - Nice to hear from you 

Yes, I think the IUI has been a bit less clear all round... they don't spell it out so much as an IVF cycle. The first time I booked for the follicle tracking  (which is what I asked for, saaying clearly I was having IUI) I was given an appointment for HYCOSY and dummy transfer. It was my first time and wasn't really up on all the procedures so I went along with it on the phone when it was booked. After I put the phone down I got thinking why on earth would I need a dummy ET? I rang back and changed it all, but if I hadn't had been on the ball, I would have done all that unnecessarily, missed my follicle tracking etc etc. Just the receptionist getting it totally wrong as she was on auto pilot I think. Would be interested to read what your experience has been as this is probably our second and last shot. Want to be as thorough and prepared as poss. 

Mami - thanks and HUGE congrats to you on your boys to be! Wow!! They will keep you on your toes!

Hope everyone else has had a great weekend. 

GG xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

Mrs CC I read your story and smiled ear to ear. It really gives me hope when I hear all the lovely end results. 

I just received my pack from crgh with all the forms to fill out, ready for our appoint next week. I read about dummy transfer...do we have to have that done surgery for no reason

Looking forward to appointment now, seeing Irfana.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey EBC,

Glad my story has given you a positive vibe for your tx.

Yeah you do have to have a dummy transfer.....but it's fine and not surgery, just like a smear test but it lasts a bit longer really.
EC is the only part of the tx that is like surgery.....cos you are sedated.
They do the dummy so on the day of the transfer they know exactly what your cervix is like....any little twists and turns etc!!
I was so pleased I had it done, on the dummy run they had real trouble getting the cathetar into me because I have a narrow cervix apparantly. So I had to go back and have the dilapan (tiny tube put in that stretces the cervix) so that I was ready for transfer.
If your cervix isn't a really easy, straightforward case then you can imagine how stressed you'd be on the day of transfer laying there with your precious embryos in the cathetar that they can't get in!!! Not all clinics do it, but I think it is a brill idea. It makes sense that they do it, but I know what you mean, we're having so much done anyway you sort of think 'not another procedure'

When is your appointment hon?


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Tuesday. 

Feeling really encouraged reading the bottom of everyones posts, sounds like crgh is a good place and lots of bfp. 

I have just heard of someone I know who was there earlier last year and shes pregnant from her first go at IVF. Of course i'm nervous about the hormone injections and I have a low amh, so i know they will need to up the dosage. I'm scared i'm gonna go mental..lol. 

Hubby and I had a secret laugh, when asked today about babies and are we trying, my answer was, "yeah, we've put an order through". They had no idea we meant IVF. 

At the last hosp (which we didn't like,so were moving) they found a cyst on the internal scan. I just hope it goes so we can start with the IVF straight away. 

After the first consultation, what will they do next??


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls, i'm back!!!!
sorry i haven't been around at all, but had people at home since 15th of december, then for christmas and then i went to spain and just come back.
i'm afraid i still have to catch up a lot, so no personals today... 
*just a big, huge, enormous  to MissTi. Darling I really hope you and DH are doing ok. I'm praying for you.*
welcome to all the new girls and congratulations to the new pregnant!!!
we went to the doctor in spain and were told it seems to be a boy!!! 90%... 
we came back full of clothes and stuff for the baby. my mothers in law went completly crazy and bought me a tone of things. I'm feeling really well now and you'll see TUMMY (it's a separate being) when we meet. I'm fine for any date.
see you soon!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

24hrs: congrats on the boy  seems its a blue season... everybody i know is getting a boy  ur DH must be very happy... mine is over the clouds


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening!

24 hours-lovely to hear from you! Congrats on the baby boy! I've put on so much weight over Christmas I look about 4 months pregnant already!

EBC-They tend to do different things for every body, which is part of their individualised approach. It seems likely they'll want you to have one or two extra tests, they usually do and in part it will depend on what informaion you have from your previous place. My AMH is low too, so was on max treatment. Its fine, you just get inot the flow. I didn't find it had any emothional effect above and beyond that related to having to have IVF in the first place. I have had no problems with CRGH and found them attentive for my IUIs as well. I agree with Mrs CC dummy transfer is fine and best to know where you stand before you're at ET.

GG-As I was saying above-I found CRGH was great during my IUIs, I was occasionally over charged but they were always very quick to repay us. Anyway always good to be on the ball! I hope your cycle goes well!

Louise-annoying about the yoga- I went to a hot bikram yoga session in Balham, but other than that don't know any other places. There is somewhere on Northcote road that does it, saw them advertising the other day.

mm-enjoy Rwanda!

Hi to every one else!
AFM-scan tomorrow, otherwise no change!
Vicks


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi vicks, thanks for the reply and the info. Good luck for scan tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone, i'm feeling informed and positive about our first meeting with crgh. I love hearing all the stories...I DONT FEEL ALONE....lol


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Vicky - thanks for the yoga advice - will do a Google search.  What was the Bikram like - did you go to the place in the mews?  I used to go for acupuncture at the place next door to there.  On another subject, what shall we do about a date for meeting up?

EBC - my AMH is low too - pretty woeful in fact.  When I moved to CRGH from my previous clinic, they did the ovarian stress test (you can read about it on their website) but maybe if you already know your AMH, they might think they don't need to do it.  They don't have a waiting list for self funding, so you should be able to get going, either with some prelim tests, or IVF, as soon as your next period arrives.  I felt a bit frustrated at the time, waiting for more tests to be done, but it is definitely worth it to get the right protocol sorted.

Gelatogirl - a month off in Australia sounds like heaven!

Jenny - how are you feeling on day 5?

Mrs CC - the scan sounds so exciting!  Bring on the shopping.

24 hours - good to hear from you  - glad all went well with the scan and that you are back online!

Hello to miss m, mami, kate and everyone else.

AFM - bit grumpy today because haven't been sleeping well.  Not sure if that is the primulot or more likely just that I have been fretting quite a bit about this cycle.  I think it is just the waiting for the scans to start and worrying about how we will cope if its a BFN again.  Trying to be positive and think of all you BFP girls, but its not always easy when you know the stats are against you and worried I will respond poorly again.  Added to this, yet another pregnancy announcement today from a friend.  As my DH put it tonight 'we are the only ones left now'.  Very positive!

Sorry to moan, just needed to get it off my chest and I know you all understand.


Louise xx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry its been soo long, and I've been on radio silence. Congrats to everybody with BFPs - its defo been a bumper time for the oul BFPs at the CRGH.

Miss T - so sorry to hear about your hubby, thinking of you. 

AFM - Its been a pretty tough time as you can imagine. The miscarriage didnt happen naturally so I needed to have an erpc last Friday. It was ok, but they are not sure they got everything they needed so I have another scan this week and if it doesnt come up clear I need to have another ERPC. Hard to believe I know!

Anyways enough of my doom and gloom - no doubt I'll be joining in again in the forums in a few months when I am back on the treatment roller coaster. FETs are next - lets just hope they are ok - as I had top grade and a text book case which still resulted in a mc. 

Ciao for now...and keep on going ladies. 

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Vicky and Louise- I was thinking about trying the £10 10 day offer at hot Bikram yoga- what's is it like? Next day I don't get work I'll head down there!

Louise i found my most difficult times was starting FET 2 as it brings it all back and as you say the fear of it not working. I say let it out- I had one day of almost non-stop crying and felt a lot better afterwards, I really hope this is your cycle  

24hrs congrats- A boy! 

EBC- good luck with everything- 

Molly- good to hear from you- sorry you have had a tough time with ERPC's fingers crossed the scan is ok and you can move on a bit- 

Re meet up shall we do 26th? It seems good for everyone, 

Apart from positive of losing 1.5kilos  I've had a bit of a cr**p day to be honest- C's leg is not much better and we're worried about a potential pressure sore on his bum from sitting in bed for so long- basically we've decided to postpone our holiday till March as I'm not sure C will be better by the end of this month and a long flight is not good for weak skin, and I don't think it would be fun if we were worrying- but because it is so soon we've got to cancel the first holiday and rebook and then claim back on our insurance   

I also haven't been working yet ( although have next two days booked hooray!) and I think being bored makes you feel a bit down, and C (although he is working from bed) is getting a severe case of cabin fever having been in bed for 2weeks- poor thing.

Anyway sorry to moan- I'm sure things will be better when I'm busy!

Kate


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

haven't you all been busy bunnies! It's getting harder and harder to keep up. Yey when are we meeting up?...this time I will be able to come...OHSS is a lot better so I'm allowed out now...when the snow melts anyway... 

Kate...sorry you're having a crap time...you and DH deserve a break and I'm really sorry you have to cancel your holiday...bummer.

Molly...   I'm really sorry you are having to go through the wringer on this one it's hard enough to go through a mc without all the complications. Hope your scan goes OK and you don't have to have any more procedures.   

Vicks...Good luck with the scan...I have another on friday...how're you feeling?

EBC...welcome...you'll be fine! Dummy EC is just like a smear test with a full bladder...needing to go to the loo is the worst bit... After your first consult your treatment and the tests they do will depend on your history... I had to have a lap and dye because I had had an ectopic, and lots of bloods including the OST. During stimming you have to go for scans and bloods every couple of days so they can keep an eye on your progress. The treatment all depends on you...everyone is treated differently. I had a low AMH as well and was on the highest dose of stims of anyone I know (6amps menopur a day as opposed to the usual 2-3amps)...I didn't go crazy...in fact DH was shocked he didn't even notice a difference...I did get mild OHSS though...but also got a BFP so hey...who cares. We have had loads of BFPs this cycle so just think positive and go for it. 

Mrs CC...great news with the bbs...Are you still paying for scans...shouldn't they be free?

Louise, Jenny, 24, Miss M, Mami, Miss T  ,  and everyone else...lots of love

AFM...Back at work finally as OHSS is now at a managable stage...feel sick all the time but not complaining at all...know how lucky I am...fingers crossed for scan on friday hope little bean's a bit more lively!


Polly x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Vicks - really hope all great with your scan today?

Molly -    thinking of you

Louise -    sending you lots of positive vibes that this cycle works for you and you get your BFP xx. Its not easy this TX stuff is it!!  

EBC -    that your apt goes great and you can get started asap

Kate - well done on the weight loss, thats great.  Sorry    that things are hard for you right now.

Mrs CC - your scan sounds so amazing, how wonderful, gosh yes two of everything v expensive... how exciting baby shopping!! very happy that all is great xx

24hours - congratulations on a boy, how wonderful, lovely to hear from you xx

Polly - glad OHSS better now.. Sorry about you feeling sick   

Gelatogirl - FF do really help prepare you as to what is going to come in your TX cycle.  CRGH aren't very good at telling you exactly what is going on, but to be fair to them, sometimes they cant tell as does depend how your body responds step by step. But you do have to ask about stuff... I am on my third IUI (superovulation gonal-f injections this time) have had two IUI's (clomid) already and I have no complaints with Dr's and nurses, so happy with the way I have been treated.

Jo - hope your cycle going well so far and that it continues   

AFM - Well managed two injections of Gonal-f and think I have done it right, it is rather confusing as on the syringe it still says there is 75 left, so hoping I have given myself two injections of 150 each time... I have a scan tomorrow morning to check follies and lining so will find out then if I have given myself the full dose and how my body is responding.. Then they will review if I need more or less of Gonal and when to come back for next scan... I normally ovulate early (around day 10 or 11) so think the IUI will probably be done over this weekend!! but just have to see how it goes this cycle... The injection itself didn't actually hurt as much as I thought it was going to which was good... Feeling pretty spaced out and bit light headed and headaches, but nothing too horrible and just taking it easy at home which is nice... 

Hello to VM, auntbetty, fozi, rex, and everyone else lots of   

lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, 
Kate-I'm sorry about Chris's leg etc, it must be really disappointing to have to postpone the holiday but sounds a wise decision! I can imagine it all gets a bit claustrophobic if you're not working. I know Will is finding the same having not worked since July. I did the 10 for £10 hot bikram, I went once! It was quite fun really, i'm just not very flexible. They get really busy so you do need to turn up a bit early. Give it a try! I might look for an antenatal yoga place and see how that goes. The other thing I was keen to do was the Jamie Oliver recipease teaching sessions at Clapham Junction, do you think you would be interested?

Louise-sorry you've been feeling down, its own natural. Yes, I wnet to the place in the mews, very hot and sweaty!

Molly-sorry you've had a crap time, I hope the repeat scans show that all is well and you can think about the next step.

Polly-hope little bean a bit more active! 

Sweetdreams-I think the gonal F was one of the easiest injections, I'm sure you're doing it fine and hopefully scan tomorrow will show a good coule of follies!

EBC-when is your appointment?

AFM-had scan today, was a bit of a performance as zip jammed on one of my boots so had to keep one on and tuck my tights and knickers in whilst the other foot was bare-very glam! Anyway scan was fine, BB now has a head and body, 2 arms and 2 legs and a heart beat so can't ask for more. They've signed me off and I can stop my clexane tomorrow-yippee! I've got to keep going on cyclogest until 12 weeks though. Haven't been feeling as sick today so hopefully that means things are improving. Will book by nuchal translucency for 11 weeks at the fetal medicine centre on Harley St. Not heard anything from GP or midwife yet, but not sure what they would add at this moment. 
The 26th is fine for me.
Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned!
Vicky


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hooray for BB!!! That must be so exciting Vicks- I bet you and Will can't stop grinning, The image of your one booted scan had me giggling!

Yes would def be interested in jamie recipe lessons- randomly I was talking to a friend today about it as her partner is taking her for a birthday pressie- 

Having worked today I feel loads more positive- was actually in my old classroom but with new kids- honestly the sweetest class of autistic children you've ever seen- seriously lovely laid back little group! We had such a nice day. 

Also C has rebooked holiday for 5th march hooray!! 

Sorry to everyone for my moany post of yesterday- am feeling much better now,

love to everyone one else

Kate x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Molly - thinking of you and hope you don't have to go through another ERPC.  We will still be here when you are ready to join us again xx

Kate - glad you are feeling a bit better today.  Think we both had a case of January/IVF blues!  Glad you have managed to get your holiday rearranged.  I am sure it wouldn't have been much fun going away if you and C would be worrying.  5 March will be here in no time.  On a seperate note, can I do bikram yoga during TX?  If so, I would be up for the £10 offer if you want to give it a try.  

Polly - glad all well with you.  Was interested you were on 6 amps - have just checked my prescription and I am on 3 but with 225 Gonal F too.  Did you take Gonal F too?  And what was your AMH/AFC?  

Vicky - you made me laugh out loud with your description of the scan/boot issue.  Have you managed to get the boot off yet?  Glad scan went well - must be feeling real now.

Jenny - glad injections going OK so far.  Seem to recall the pens have a bit more in them than they say which might explain the 75 left.  Fingers crossed for scan.

AFM - feeling more cheerful today.  Spoke to boss about time off (armed with helpful article from the Guardian about the issue from July 08 if anyone wants to Google it) and he says he will give me some paid leave so have booked two weeks off post ET (providing I get that far!) He was quite nice about it actually, so feel pleased about that - one less thing to worry about.  I am slightly worried though that I am becoming obsessed with vitamins and minerals now.  I should have a loyalty card at Holland and Barrett.  The various pots seem to be taking over the cupboard formerly reserved for tea cups.  Blame it on the internet - there is too much info out there about the right vitamins to take.  BUT does anyone know if I should stop taking any of the vits etc when I start stimming?

Am fine for 26th.  Shall we stick with Ping Pong?

Louise x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Sorry for disappearing for a while. Have been v busy at work and with DH's husband around the last couple of months. So much to catch up...

Kate: v sorry to hear about C's leg and having to postpone the holiday. Hope he gets better soon!

MissT: best of luck with DH's treatment. My thoughts are with you...

Vicks: congrats on the BB!

24hrs/Mami: congrats on your boys. Excellent news!

Mrs CC: glad to hear your scan was good. Am a bit surprised NHS didnt do an NT scan at 12 weeks, i thought they need to fit you even if they are busy as NT scans cannot be done after week 13. For me, although the hospital took over 4 weeks to book the initial apt, as soon as they realised i was by then in week 10 they immediately booked an NT scan the following week. Anyway, good you had it privately and all is well.

Hello to everyone else and best of luck with your treatments!!

AFM: couldnt wait until week 20 for my scan at the hospital so went for private scan last week and all is good. It is also a boy (over 99% certain)!! DH is v proud for his son....although with all these boys around i am starting to worry if he will be able to find a girl easily  

I would be happy to join you if you are meeting in the next couple of weeks. 

Love to all. V xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Oh my there’s been a lot of activity since I last posted.  I’ll try and catch up with everyone but apologies in advance if I miss anything.  Right, here goes…

Louise:  Hi cycle buddy!  I’m still on the Primolut and it’s a bit of a non-event really.  Ah well, AF’s expected next week, so on with the injections – bring it on!  I’m a bit like you with the vitamin obsession… I decided to go for the Zita West tablets as you just take three a day and it’s meant to include everything you need.  Doesn’t stop me supplementing with various others; I’m 11 tablets a day!  I’m not going to stop when I start injecting.  Did you sort your yoga club?

Jenny:  Yey, the cyst’s gone!!!  How’s the injecting going – is it today you’re at the clinic?

Livity K:  Fingers crossed for a natural BFP… and fingers crossed (not legs!) that C’s up to it with his bad leg   Hope you can get another holiday sorted real soon, and that you can tie it in with your fertile time.

Vicky:  Glad all’s good with you.  You did make me laugh with your boot-jam incident you glamour girl!!

EBC:  Hope you’re finding your way in here and that everyone’s advice is useful.  I’ve found this site fabulous; you’re right, you’re not alone.  I don’t think I can add to anyone’s advice as I think everything’s been covered – all I would say though is that I had a little cyst when I went for the OST although it went the following month.  I’m currently on Primolut ahead of my next IVF as it helps stop any cysts being formed after the tx.

Gelatogirl:  A month in Oz, you lucky thing!  Where were you?  My best friend in Sydney was moaning that it rained all over Christmas!  Still, definitely warmer than here.  And how about the £450 windfall; I’ll definitely check my bills; thanks for the tip.

CC:  Glad to hear all three babes are good (twins plus Bri); when will you find out what you’re having or are they being shy on the scans??

Mami:  Yey for twin boys!!!

MM:  You’re such a jetsetter, what do you do for a living?  Hope you enjoy Rwanda.  Did you decide what to do next treatment-wise?

24hrs:  A boy, yey!  It’s boys all round!!  Whereabouts in Spain were you?  My DH’s family are based in Valencia.

VM:  Another boy – yey!!!  All of us awaiting our BFPs will have to ensure we have girls!

Miss Ti:  How’s things with you?

Polly:  Glad the OHSS is more manageable now.  Bet you’re looking forward to seeing the little bean on Friday 

Molly097:  I’m so sorry that you’ve really been to hell and back on this cycle.  I guess, on the upside, things can only get better.  And at least next time you won’t have any of the drug rollercoaster.  And look how lucky Vicky got with her frostie.  Fingers crossed for you.

AFM, I’m up for meeting up – either 26 Jan or whenever.  My diary’s pretty much clear with the tx coming up.  I’m feeling massively positive about this cycle.  I don’t know what you girls think about this – and this isn’t something I’d normally do – but I went to a psychic medium on Monday at the College of Psychic Studies in Kensington and it was fabulous.  If things go the way he says, then I’ve got a daughter waiting to be born to me very soon.  And I got to hear from my Dad, which was amazing.  Other than that, things are good… DH went for an audition for a new Channel 4 chef programme on Monday at the Barbican, which I went along to, and he’s been short-listed which is all rather exciting.  If he gets through, it will mean filming in Glasgow during my 2WW.  Not sure how I feel about that – what would you girls do?  I’m half wondering whether to put my foot down and say ‘no’ although that seems rather churlish; or maybe going along with him?  I don't really fancy sitting around at home alone TBH.

Well, best get on.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Jo just to say we are waiting for natural Frozen embryo transfer as due to C's paralysis we can't try naturally- I was excited that my period was regular because it means I might be able to have a relatively drug free natural FET (like Vicks and 24hrs that seem to have gone well,) Due to my PCOS I wasn't sure if I would ovulate regularly enough, 

really interesting about the medium- I think I would be too scared to do that in case they said something bad if you know what I mean- but that sounds like a really lovely experience, fingers crossed it will come true  

Hope everyone is well, 

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies,

Vicky -  so glad all went great with your scan, must of been so lovely and exciting xx 

Kate - glad you are feeling better now.  That's great that you can do a natural cycle for the FET. When do you reckon you will have it done?

Louise - glad your feeling better aswell, must be a relief that you have it all sorted with your work to have time off when your having TX. I am very lucky that I am not working at the moment while having TX, one less thing to worry about which is lovely.  I just been back to our health shop today and got two "bush flower" remedies one called "she oak" and one called "woman essence" to help with balancing emotions and reducing stress with fertility TX, all natural plants and wont interfere with hormone drugs... I could live in that shop.  I cant believe what I have done in the last nine months to prepare for having TX and trying to get pregnant.. 
1) Had a 12 week course of reflexology
2) Taking daily "superfit formulas" alternative medicines for conception
3) Resigned from my stressful job
2) got my BMI down from 34 to 25 by losing 4 stone.  
2) stopped drinking booze full stop 
3) stopped drinking caffine 
4) exercise 6 miles walking most days 
5) daily taking mineral and vitamin and folic acid supplement 
6) Vegetarian with a low calorie diet 
7) daily listening to self hypnosis CD "IVF companion"
  daily She oak and woman essence (for stress and emotions)
9) daily reiki hands on healing on myself
What am I like!!!    Talk about trying everything to get pregnant..

VM - congratulations on it being a boy, very happy for you, how lovely!

Jo - I am on the same page as you with regards to psychic medium... A friend of mine is a medium and it really helped me to get in contact with my mum and say goodbye to her when she died (as I never got a chance to say goodbye to her when she was in the hospital as she died so quickly).  Glad you got something positive out of it with your Dad, thats lovely and sure you will have a little baby girl xx. Hope you can sit down with DH and tell him how you feel about him being away when your on 2ww... Not easy the 2ww as it is without being on your own, I would be the same I wouldnt want my DH to go away, not easy hon xx

Hello and hugs to everyone else 

AFM - Well not feeling too bad on the gonal which is great, very tired and bit lightheaded and dizzy with headaches but nothing too horrible which is good...Injections not as bad as I thought they would be, which is great, although I did mess the dose up on Monday as thought I had given the full dose and then realised next day that I had missed a bit... whoops.. silly me...  This flipping snow, it took me two and half hours to get to the clinic today, had to walk 3 miles in the snow to the tube st as NO buses running  ... completely shattered now... But my scan showed that I have 3 x follies 1 x 12mm in right ovary and 2 x in left ovary one at 11mm and one at 9mm. My lining is a bit thin at 4mm, so Dr Saab has put me on 70mg of aspirin..which apparently they use for some IVF patients at CRGH. Taken my third dose of Gonal-F 150ml today and that went fine Nurse watched me to make sure did this one right.  So even though I messed the dose up on Monday and didn't give as much as I should have it doesn't seem to have messed TX up too much hopefully  ... Have day 9 scan on Friday 15th to see how things are going then and see if need a final injection and whats next.. 

Lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, thank you for replying personally in your messages, being new I hope you don't mind if i don't put names as by the time I read all the posts i forget who said what...lol.

The appointment was on Tuesday and it made me laugh because I thought one of you might be sitting opposite me and I wouldn't know!! We met with Irfana and she was detailed and clear. She checked our notes and all seems good. She said that my amh wasnt as bad as we first thought. She has told us to book in on CD1-4 for another blood test and HyCoSy. And we will go from there. 

So far so good! 

hugs to you all, thanks and good luck xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to this website as well as your group and i hope you don't mind me joining!

We are with CRGH and are in the process of choosing a donor for ( di) and nearly there.

Anyone else had DI with IUI and any help would really help me and my husband!

Thank you.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

EBC - really glad your appointment went well on Tuesday, sure you will find CRGH very helpful and sure they will get you your baby   .  Hope all goes well with your hycosy and bloods and results great   

Andyjoanna - welcome to a very friendly and helpful thread, the girls on here are lovely and CRGH are great, cant recommend them enough!!.  I have sent you a personal message, hopefully that will help. Hoping all works out for you perfectly    

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all well lots of hugs   
jennyxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello All,

Slowly reading these posts, thank you jenny and sent you an email back.

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Andy Joanna,

Welcome! Good luck with your tx,

Kate


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Vicks, thanks for making me giggle re; your boot getting stuck!

Hi girls, hope the snow is beginning to clear for you all.  Jenny - what a nightmare trip to the clinic for you!!

Sorry for no personals, in the midst of a busy and stressful time at work at the moment     but hoping to catch up on FF this weekend as I love hearing everyone's progress (which seems overwhelmingly positive!) xoxo

Quick Q - and Kate having just read that you have pco and didn't used to ov regularly, maybe you can answer...  Trying to figure out IVF timings for getting started with CRGH.  From EBC's post it sounds as though there are tests have to happen early in the cycle?  And, main question, if I don't ov on my own how will they figure out when to start d/r?  Or will I even need to d/r??  (Come April I will have gone two months, possibly four without any tx and therefore without any ov!)  I have very lazy ovaries!

Thanks as always girls!  
xoxo
kd

p.s. Jo - decided to do b/day lunch at GR @ Claridge's - put a note on my booking "I am vegetarian - sorry Chef"!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi KDB- 

If you don't ovulate regularly they get you to take primolut to induce a bleed and then start from there- Dr R has always said it is good to bleed regularly I guess to renew the lining not have old lining hanging around?

Enjoy GR at Claridges- we went to his Hospital Rd restaurant and it was great.

K x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Louise...I was just on menopur no gonal f....amh in the 500s. Found the menopur the most irritating injection to do with all the filling and refilling vials...x6! not to mention cutting myself on the water ampules before I realised I had a whole bag of ampule cutters!

Vicks...lol at your one legged scan...was going to wear my boots tomorrow but maybe not ...are you week 10? I am week 9 tomorrow...can't believe it!

Andyjoanna...welcome...glad you found the thread ok...

Jenny....great news with the cyst...good luck for your new cycle   

Everyone else...big hugs   

Px


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Livity K (Kate):  So sorry for getting your situation wrong   wishing you all the very best for your medication-free cycle  

Jenny:  Glad the injections are going OK; I quite like that part as I feel like I’m doing something towards the whole process – is that weird?  Follies are sounding good; good luck with tomorrow’s scan.  That’s a lovely story about your medium friend and your Mum, to give you that closure.  Mine was a very similar situation; I was first to find my Dad, the nurses reckon I missed him by about 10 mins – the psychic guy told me on Monday that Dad was sorry he just missed me.  Gives you a big, warm, fluffy hug feeling doesn’t it 

EBC:  Yes, I always look at people in the waiting room wondering if they’re FF girls too!  But it doesn’t quite seem like something you can ask.  I’ve only met Vicky from this thread, but am looking forward to meeting more of the girls on the 26th.

Andyjoanna:  Welcome to the thread.  Unfortunately I don’t know anything about IUI or DI but it seems Jenny has already provided you with information.  You’ll find the girls on here really supportive; a real lifeline.

kdb:     “sorry chef” – I’m sure it’ll be fabulous.  x

 to Polly and everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Kate   Just trying to plan timings for changing clinics and having initial consult before I head to NZ.  May have to leave tests til I get back, but hopefully they'll give me the Primolut tabs to take away so I can be starting AF as soon I get back to London!

Was keen to go to Hospital Road as I'd heard it is his best restaurant but couldn't get a booking 

Out of interest, has anyone here done a hair mineral analysis (eg, Foresight)?  Am thinking about it pre-IVF.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kdb- 
I took the primolut in between/before  to have a bleed and then again to start tx, your GP would probably prescribe it- 

We got given a voucher for GR from a group of friends for our wedding present- and we used and then some there- it is incredibly expensive- amazing but pricey- C and I love going to nice restaurants and often give it to each other as birthday pressies- Hope you have a wonderful birthday lunch- 

k


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Kdb - We were told to call on CD's 1-4, to arrange some bloods and a HyCoSy scan. After that between CD's 7-13 we go back and have another scan and we decide what drugs will best suit my situation. 

Hubby was a bit overwhelmed when we got rough costings. I suddenly feel a little unsure. I know this is the best place and my chances are still realy good, as im still young..ish. But The actual realisation of the total amount worries me now. Perhaps we got carried away with the dream. Or not....maybe its just so real now, its just wierd!!!


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

VM - glad the scan went well.  How many weeks are you now?

Jo - thank you for making me feel slightly less obsessive about the vitamins (I am on 13!).  Difficult issue re 2ww.  How long would he be away for if he took up the offer?

Jenny - am very impressed with your commitment to fertility and again you have reassured me that I am not alone in getting slightly obsessive about what might and might not work!  Interested in the she oak and woman essence.  What are they supposed to do?  Sounds like your follies are doing well and hopefully aspirin will do the trick re aspirin.  Fingers crossed for your scan today.

EBC - Glad the appointment went well.  I know its a bit painful when you see how much this all costs.  I try not to think it about too much - particularly how many nice holidays etc I could have had - as I know it will absolutely be worth it when we all get our BFPs.  I went to a cheaper clinic before CRGH and moved after 1 cycle because the treatment there was awful.  I think CRGH is really a case of you pay more, but you get better treatment.  Is it Worth you trying IUI first?  What did the Dr say about this?

Andyjoanna - welcome.  I am sure you will get the answers you are looking for here and best of luck for your IUI.

Kdb - birthday lunch at Claridges - lovely.  Never heard of a hair mineral analysis before.  What is it?

Polly - the menopur sounds like a real faff.  The Gonal F pen was easy, so hope I haven't got lulled into a false sense of security.  Re your AMH, I am not quite sure what you meant by in the 500s.  Do you mean it was 5 point something?  Sorry for the nosy question, its just helpful to be reassured by others in a similar situation who have made that elusive BFP.

AFM - last day of Primulot today (although leaflet says you should only stop on a Saturday, Sunday or Monday, so bit confused - will check today with CRGH).  Keen to get on with the injections now - not literally, just because I am getting impatient.  Feeling quite positive at the moment, but also trying to keep realistic about my chances.  Feeling cheered by all the BFPs lately though...

Louise x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello All,
Thank you for welcoming me to the thread.

Will be calling crgh to answer a few questions before staring tx.

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks girls 

EBC - sounds as though you liked Irfana K-K so maybe I will request my initial appt is with her. (Just looked her up on their website.)

Many thanks for the info re; timing of tests - after the scan CD7-13 do you know whether you can start down-regging that same cycle? I understand what you mean about the costs seeming overwhelming. We started out tx with a private clinic and the figures quickly mount up! But just think - when you are looking down at the face of your beautiful new baby you won't give two hoots about what it cost to get pg 

Hi Louise - don't worry, I'm on 10-12 tabs / day as well LOL (ooh plus zinc and vit C at night, so 14 all-up!). The hair analysis is when you send a sample of your hair to a company and they test it to see the levels of minerals in your body. Depending on your results, you can supplement with tabs and/or make lifestyle changes as needed - eg, use a non-aluminium anti-perspirant. [I think it gives a snapshot of 2-3 months (dep on how fast your hair grows!) so if your diet or supplements or lifestyle is v different now to what it was a month ago then it wouldn't give a true picture.] If you google "hair mineral analysis foresight" you can see more info.

xoxo
kd


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

hello everyone, 
hope you all ok?

We made a decision on donor, and i have just booked now the next step, seeing the nurse and embryologist next week. so onto starting tx.
So here we go all being well....and i think thanks to knowing you are all here for each other and now for me too I'm so glad i joined your thread yesterday, ( jenny thank you so much and i hope all went well today for you    )


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi folks,

kdb:  A friend of mine had the hair mineral analysis.  Not sure which company she used but could check if you want.  Her initial thoughts was that it was great and they prescribed vitamins/minerals to cover her deficiencies.  Then when that treatment was showing in her hair they did the test again and found something else wrong... same the next time.  She ended up thinking they were doing it to get more money out of her.  Just to be warned.  

EBC:  Yes the costings are quite mind-blowing aren't they.  I had my bill through for our upcoming treatment - quite scary!  They included a cost for the medication, which I'm really glad we got elsewhere now as we saved over £500.

Louise:  DH will be away for between 4-8 nights; not sure I fancy all that alone.  Still, we don't know if he got through yet... bloomin' hope he did as I was up with him the last two nights 'til 2am helping him type up all his recipe sheets!  How exciting that you've finished the primolut (boring!) and are about to start injections; I'm looking forward to that next week 

Polly:  Just a quick question re the Menopur.  I'm meant to be taking x6 vials a day too... do they stagger the injections through the day or all in one, or two, goes?  I was just starting to wonder where on earth I'd do this at work.

Andyjoanna:  Hope you get the answers you need from CRGH; I've found them very good and helpful.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend.  Are we definitely on for a meet-up on 26 Jan?

Jo
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

HI Jo

What does your husband do- it sounds v cool- but I know what you mean about being on your own in 2ww... my ears pricked up at the thought of recipes- is he a chef?- i love food....

I think however much menopur you take you always do it all at once in the evening- basically you use one thing of water to dissolve all the menopurs- the nurses will make it really clear- don't worry, 

kate


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Livity K:  Thanks for putting my mind at rest re the menopur; I'm glad I won't have to inject during the day... didn't fancy juggling all the equipment in the ladies loos!  My fiance (not husband, but I always refer to DH as I'm not sure DF is a term on here!) is indeed a chef; he's executive head chef and he's Michelin star trained.  He's got a brigade of 32 chefs under him.  Really cool job just a shame he has to do such long hours... still, I get well fed, yum yum!  

xxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow i wish my DH was a chef! 

yes we going Monday, so any useful extra questions think i need to ask other than signing forms for the donor we are using and discussing medication of clomid, id appreciate it.
Have nice weekend to you all too


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jo - I had read similar stories here on FF!  Was thinking I'd just get the one analysis done then do my own research on how best fix with food / supps.  Would be good to know who your friend used - another FF has told me about a smallish company that was recommended by her nutrition lecturer.  Foresight from what I've heard pushes their own supplements so def a good revenue stream for them!

Sending lots of +++++++++ to C for the TV program!    

Have you set a date for the wedding yet?

Joanna - all the best for Monday, honeybee   

Happy weekend girls!!!!!!
xoxo
kd


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Andyjoanna

I've had one IUI at CRGH with Clomid. I'm 36 and have conceived naturally before, we are having IUI as my DH has a spinal cord injury since we had our daughter. I had 50mg clomid, first time and it's very straightforward. You take the tablets from days 3 - 7  your 1st period day being day 1. They advise you take in the evening a bit before bedtime as it can cause hot flushes and a few other side effects. I didn't have any myself, but lots of women do say it can be a bit strange. I'm having 100mg this time so assume the chances of side effects is higher. You call the clinic to make an appointment for Follicle tracking once your period starts. Your Dr should tell you when to make it for but it's usually around day 9. The scan is an internal wand (also known on here as dildocam!) and is mildly uncomfortable, mainly as they are jabbing your ripening ovaries with this thing. They measure the resulting follicles and usually you come back for more of the same the next day. It's quite fascinating seeing the growth of the follicles over a 24 hour period, well I thought so anyway! If they think you are getting close to ovulation they might ask you to do a urine test then and there which will see the hormone surge that confirms ov. is taking place. They will probably send you home with some of these too as if you do it in the morning before you come in, they know if they need to prepare the sperm just in case it's all happening. If they think you are close they will give you a progesterone injection to trigger the ov, then you go in the next day for IUI. 

The IUI itself is OK, you lie back on the couch and they insert a speculum, and then the very fine catheter, which I can't say I really felt, a smear test is worse. Then you lie back for a bit and go home wondering what on earth is going on in there. Don't go home and sit around with a hot water bottle on your abdomen as I did - this is good before IUI to help build a nice thick uterine lining etc but bad for sperm! 

I hope I got all that right, I had mine in September and it's amazing how vague I feel I've become about some of the important details. I'll be up for my second in around 2 weeks. 

Fingers crossed for you!    

Everyone else, - I am terrible at personals!! I feel rather intimidated at the number of us around now (Which is not meant to make anyone new feel at all unwelcome!) but I've been away for a bit and have lost track. I do still read and hope I can make a contribution as and when I feel I can help. All the best to everyone for a great weekend.

GG xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

_EBC - I think CRGH is really a case of you pay more, but you get better treatment. Is it Worth you trying IUI first? What did the Dr say about this?_
(sorry messed up the quote)

Evening all, thank god its the weekend!!!

Interestingly enough Irfana did mention IUI. She explained that in my situation and with age on my side, it would be the next step, then if it didnt work then IVF. Despite that she said IUI had a 15% chance and IVF around 60% chance.

DH and I had prepared ourselves for IVF at crgh. We have a free go on the NHS for IUI. But at the end of the day, the percentages speak for themselves dont they? I want to give it the best shot possible, why go through IUI? because its free? What if it doesn't work and I have gotten my hopes up.

Yes I understand IVF is not a certain BFP, so she says if that doesn't work, what is the next step? But If IVF doesnt work, then at least I know we gave it the *best possible chance*. Even 40% is better than 15%.

Cost aside - What do you think?

Mentally, I have prepared myself for IVF. I know its hard and scary, and invasive but all I think about is the end result. Or should I try IUI for the sake of it, a chance is a chance...Oh I don't know!!!!


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening All!
EBC-we had 3 lots of IUI before starting IVF. At the time it seemed like the right thing to do and it was what DH wanted however retrospectively I wish we'd gone straight to IVF but thats with the aid of a retrospecoscope and after IUI failing! Good Luck with what ever you decide.

Jo-Sounds like a fantastic opportunity for DH, shame a bout the timing! Are you planning on taking the whole of 2ww off work?

Andyjoanna-how exciting to have chosen the donor,good luck with starting treatment!

Kdb-I agree with Jo re hair analysis-I suspect alot of the companies that offer it are after your money and by the time we have taken all the prescribed supplements and given up caffeine and alcohol there probably aren't many things you can be deficient in! Have you read the Zita West book on fetility and conception? With regards to who to book your first appointment with, there all really good and it partly depnds what you want. Serhal and Ranieri are th main guys but after your consultations you don't really see that more of them. If you want more continuation of care then probably better to go with one of the others. Abramov did by EC and ET  and given we got a BFP I'm quite fond of him!

Louise-yeah for stopping primulut and to properly getting going!

Polly -how was the scan? had little bean woken up?

sweetdreams-hope aspirin works on your lining, those follies sound fab!

kate-when we catch up we can chat about Jamie Oliver thing. We've booked lunch at the santa maria del sur in Wandsworth which got to the semi finals in the F word comp, couldn't get a booking until 30th but will let you know what its like so you can vivit if its good!

Hi to everyone else.

No news from me really, sickness seems to be improving which is good but has started to make me worry that something is going wrong! I read somewhere that some pg symptoms can improve after 9 weeks because placenta takes over, but can't find it now! Definitely on for 26th, pingpong seems as good as anywhere else!

Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Evening girls,

Sorry haven't posted for a while...been suffering with bad headaches and couldn't face the computor!

Sweetdreams....Glad everythings going ok, how was scan today?

Andyjoanna....Welcome, good news that you've decided on a donor...it's all go now!

Molly.....Lovely to hear from you hon, sorry you've had such a crap time. Thinking of you and wish you all the best for your next go when you're ready.

Vicks....Congrats on a good scan and seeing the little bean again. It's a great feeling to be discharged from CRGH but a bit daunting aswell!

VM....congrats...a little boy, it's boys all round at the mo....maybe I'll start off a girl roll!!

Lollypop...Hope you haven't been feeling too sick. How was scan today?

Kate....I'm so sorry you had to postpone your holiday, but march will be here in no time. I hope Chris is on the mend soon. That's great on the weight loss front....well done you. It does feel weird for me being in Jan and not starting a diet like I have done every other year for oh about 10 yrs!!! Usually I'm searching through every trashy mag for info on celebs losing weight...I love it!!

EBC.....Glad your appointment went well. I did all my jabs at 7pm, they say for you to pick a time and stick to it within the hr. I know what you mean about the expense of it all....my hubby had it all in a spreadsheet and checked it all the time!! Everytime we got an invoice I dreaded how much it would be and what Mark would say! The total was more than we initially thought it would be, I would def reccomend you to get your drugs elewhere, I got mine from healthcare at home and saved £1000!! a bonus. By time you've got that bfp you don't care how much you've spent though, which is just as well cos a bfp brings more expense....extra drugs and a couple of scans at £150 each. Sitting here now though I would've payed double!
I understand your predicament...do you try iui first or go straight ahead with ivf...it's a hard one. Yes ivf is a lot harder and more expensive but comes with more chance of success...it's a hard choice to make. I didn't have a choice and we knew we had to have icsi, personally I didn't find it that hard, but then I could've just been lucky. I had no side effects from the drugs & found injecting easy to do...even though I was dreading it. I was lucky though in that I didn't have to work during my tx at all, so i was completly relaxed. Plus I got in the mind set of I've done all I can do...if it doesn't work I couldn't have done anything differently and what will be will be. Saying that I'm sure that if it hadn't have worked I would 've been devestated. Sorry gone on a bit there...pm me if you need to hon and good luck.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Well I had my first mw appointment today, nothing very exciting really. As I've said before my nhs scan wasn't booked til the 27th when I would have been over 14wks, well I rang the hosp yesterday and my gp hadn't told them it was twins so they have booked me in for next week for the nt scan which can be done up til 13wks 6days...apparantly, so thats good.
Nothing much more to report, I groomed a couple of dogs yesterday, the first time in about 3 months....pathetic I was knackered last night!
Looking forward to seeing the little pumpkins again next week and can't wait til the 20wk scan so I can find out what we are having....god I'm so impatient!

Have a nice evening girls, love to all.

CC.x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

EBC said:


> _EBC - I think CRGH is really a case of you pay more, but you get better treatment. Is it Worth you trying IUI first? What did the Dr say about this?_
> 
> Mentally, I have prepared myself for IVF. I know its hard and scary, and invasive but all I think about is the end result. Or should I try IUI for the sake of it, a chance is a chance...Oh I don't know!!!!


EBC - You have kinda answered your question....although I can see you want some feedback, so for what it's worth: I also moved from Homerton as I didn't have the patience for the long waits etc and I figured that if I was going to pay then I'd be better off paying for the best. Now we are considering going back there if we have to have ICSI as the stark reality is that we can't really afford CRGH's ICSI costs, which I had underestimated by looking at the pricelist. It's hard to tell how much it all adds up to but now I've had a costing, it's pretty much £7000 less the tests I've already had done, and some savings if I get the drugs elsewhere.

For us, the decision about IUI or ICSI are 1st) - financial, 2nd) I'd prefer not to go through ICSI if I don't have to, the bit of Clomid I take for IUI is nothing much by comparison. They give me a 20% with IUI and 70% with ICSI and although 20% is far from great, I can't get past the 30% chance of losing such a lot of money to an unsuccessful ICSI. Having said all that, our situation is different as we have a child already. If I didn't have a child I could face remortgaing and doing whatever to find that money.

I can see completely understand why you might think that IUI is a waste of time and so perhaps you should stick to your guns if you are mentally prepared and just go for the IVF. But none of us can really say, and you and your DP will decide somehow! Flip a coin and see what your gut reaction is if it comes up for the IUI (you don't have to obey the coin if you don't want!!) Good luck with your decision making!

Mrs CC - bad headaches are miserable, are they new to you with pregnancy or a regular torment for you? My SIL in Aus finds that pregnancy makes hers reside. I'm surprised they don't have 6 kids by now!!

ciao for now.....

GG x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all

Kdb - another vitamin obsessive!  Hurrah! How did you make your selection of what to take?  Hair analysis sounds interesting but not sure I could make any more lifestyle/diet changes.  It seems like a full time job just to maintain the changes I have already made.  

Andy joanna - things seem to be moving along for you now.  Is this your first IUI?

Jo - when will you hear when your DH (or DF!) has got through?  My DH will be away quite a bit during 2ww as he works away a few nights a week normally.  Have been provisionally arranging nice things though for this time to stop me going mad.  If the timings go to plan, I expect one of the weeks to be half term which is good as a few of my friends and sister are teachers so will have some company.

EBC - I haven't really got a lot to add to what the other girls are saying re IVF/IUI.  60% is a pretty good chance, so I can understand why you would want to go straight for that.  I think Mrs CC puts it very well when she says about not caring about the cost when you get your BFP.  You don't mention how old you are though or if the Dr's have identified why you haven't been able to conceive naturally, which will obviously both have an impact on the decision. 

Vicky - Santa Maria del Sur is our favourite restaurant.  We used to go there quite a lot as we lived off Lavender Hill.  Jose is a fab waiter and the steaks are amazing.  They do a great pudding called Don Pedro - basically an alcoholic ice cream - so unfortunately no good for you, but maybe DH could have one.  Its got so popular now though its been on F word.  You used to have to book maybe 10 days in advance before - justtried to book for DH's birthday in March and its full already!

Mrs CC - hope the headaches are easing up and glad you have got next scan booked.

AFM - quiet weekend planned.  DH is off with his friends for a 40th birthday - they have gone to watch football and have curry, so I am going to go into work and catch up with all my emails etc so that when I start stimms next week I will (hopefully) feel less stressed about my workload, as I will be on top of it.

Shall I book a table at Ping Pong for 26th?  So far, I make it ( I think):  Vicky, Kate, Jo, 24 hrs, VM and possibly Jenny.  Can anyone else make it?  Is 6.30pm OK with everyone again?

Louise x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Bad news for me I'm afraid. Went for the scan yesterday and there was no heartbeat. Just waiting to miscarry. I think I might book in for a ERPC asap as it seems it died about a week ago and I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to miscarry...even then I could still end up in hospital which happened last time I had a miscarriage. 

It was all complicated because MIL had also an appointment at hosptital yesterday because she has been very ill recently it seems likely that she might have liver/pancreatic cancer...she has to go in for an operation on tuesday to see what it is...needless to say my DH is very upset...both his girls on one day!

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

Pollyx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Polly....I'm so sorry hon, that is so awful for you. What a hard time for your hubby...poor thing, it's a lot to deal with.
Hope you're looking after each other and all is sorted soon and you don't end up in hospital on top of everything else.

Thinking of you

CC.xxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi Polly I'm so sorry to hear this and your mil news too sending you warm  and hope you do not have to go to hospital again xx


Louise- yep this will be our fist iui
GG- thank you fro writing such a long message to me this has helped alot 

thankyou to you all for your wishes for Monday, I'm still terribly scared and feel quite daunted about it all ... think will get more questions ready to ask before the appointments.

xx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Polly - so so sorry to hear your news.  Nothing I can say really, just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you.

Louise xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Polly, 

I'm so so sorry for you and your husband- what a rubbish turn of events-     sometimes life isn't fair, 

sending you lots of hugs- we're here if you want to chat

Kate x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Polly, so so sorry for your loss. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Polly-I'm so sorry-its so unfair-I hope you don't need intervention. Thinking of you both and MIL, its alot to be dealing with all at once.
We're here if you need us.
Vicky


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello lovely ladies

kdb - sorry its all stressful at work for you. take care   .  You are so right about when you are looking down at your baby the cost of TX will seem completely irrelevant.   

Jo -    to you. lovely about your Dad!! xx when do you start DR? Cool your DH being a chef, my DH cant even make beans on toast, what is he like   

EBC - I know it seems like a lot of money at CRGH as they aren't the cheapest clinic thats for sure, but they are fantastic, your in great hands so you can relax and trust they will get you and your DH your baby together.    It does sometimes feel all rather overwhelming, but you have us girls for support which hopefully will help you xx

Louises - No your not alone in being obsessive about what to do and what not to do with preparing and having TX... I still keep thinking I should be doing more    what am I like!!  The She Oak and the Women Essence is designed especially for women to help them cope under stress and also to help balance emotions (very helpful when having TX and hormone drugs)...  Wont be long before you get your BFP   .  Hope I can make the 26th for meet up be lovely to see you girls, will let you know nearer the time when I know whats going on and how I am feeling etc xx

Mrs CC - Hope all goes great with double bump next week with your scan, how so exciting, how are you feeling? are you feeling really sick or not? 

Vicks - so glad to hear that sickness is improving, great news   

Andyjoanna - sending you lots of     that all goes great with your apt next week, thinking of you and sending lots of   , it will all be ok and work out perfectly don't worry and us girls are here for you to help support you too, lots of love xxx

gelatogirl - lovely to hear from you    hope you are doing ok?

Polly - Oh hon, I am so so sorry.  I cant believe it how unfair and so totally horrible that this is happening to you and DH.  Thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of     .  So sorry lots of love xxxxx.  Sorry about MIL too   

hello to kate, aunty betty, vm, 24 hours, rex, missmunro, fozi, Cecilia, molly and everyone else lots of   

AFM -  All going well with my superovulation dIUI cycle which is great, my body seems to be responding a lot better on the Gonal-F than it did on the clomid, the clomid made my follies very big very quickly which meant ovulation had to be really early and that meant my lining was too thin... My follies are growing slower this cycle and my lining is getting a chance to catch up... Another last and hopefully my final injection of Gonal-f 150 today, my scan this morning showed two lovely follies at 14.8 and 16.5, and a few very small ones, and lining now 6mm, if I don't get a LH surge tomorrow with urine test then booked for scan and probably dIUI on Monday if all goes well.  Otherwise if get early surge then dIUI tomorrow... The injections aren't half as bad as I thought it would be and feeling positive about it all..  fingers crossed, third time lucky for us

lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey girls,

Polly:  I’m so sorry to hear your news; fingers crossed that you won’t have to end up in hospital.  And wishing luck with your MIL too.  It sounds like a stressful time.  Let us know how everything goes  

AndyJoanna:  Good luck Monday 

Jenny:  Wow, everything seems to have happened so quickly with the dIUI, and all sounds promising on the Gonal-F, so fingers crossed for tomorrow or Monday.  I’m not DR, I’m on the short protocol so when AF arrives I start stimming; she’s due towards the end of next week.

Louise:  How’s things with you, has AF arrived yet?  Hope you’re enjoying your quiet weekend in.  It’s made me laugh about all the vitamins we ladies throw down our necks – I think when you posted how many you were on I got vitamin envy and wondered if I should take any more!  DH/F hears early next week about whether he’s got through for filming.  I think I’ll either go with him, or I may go and stay with friends in London – I don’t fancy a week of commuting to and from an empty house 

CC:  Hope your headaches are subsiding; I guess you can’t take anything for them?  Are you a dog groomer then?  I think that must be one of the best jobs in the world!  I’d love to do that; DH won’t let me have a dog (too messy apparently), and to be fair, I don’t think we’re around enough.

Vicky:  It sounds so silly to be worried about not feeling sick, doesn’t it?!  I did some Googling around morning sickness, and the information all sounds so vague, but I guess that’s ‘cause everyone is different.  A friend of mine had morning sickness so bad with her first pregnancy that she was losing weight too quickly; she went to an acupuncturist when she started getting it with her second and it completely went away.  Amazing.  

EBC:  How’re you getting on with your IUI/IVF debate?  You probably know deep down what you really want to do.  If it were me, and knowing that you’ve said you’ve got plenty of time, I’d go for the IUI first.  Not only is it free, but it’ll also get you used to the whole scanning malarkey which, for me, was all rather alien and slightly unnerving when I did my first ICSI round.  Plus I’m assuming if you did the IUI, and it didn’t work (but there’s still that 15% chance!), then you’d only have to wait a month before staring the IVF?

Gelatogirl:  Yes, the whole ‘personals’ thing is rather daunting isn’t it?  It took me ages to get into the swing of it, and I still have to write notes down before posting!  Re your ICSI cycle, I’ve just had my costings through and the price is £4,279.50, then medication on top, which for me was £1,424.76 and I think I’m pretty much on maximum drugs given I’ve had more birthdays than most.  Just wondering if it’s worth double checking your £7k quote?

kdb:  Thanks for the good luck wishes for C   And no, we haven’t set a date for the wedding, I’ve kind of been avoiding it.  Not that I don’t want to be married but we’ve been concentrating on tx.  That said, I felt so down after our last go, that we’ve decided that if we end up with a BFN this time, we’re going to arrange our wedding so we have something else to think about.  I’ll ask my friend about the hair analysis thing, I’m seeing her tomorrow.  She’s just back from a week-long detox, she’s lost a stone... third time she’s been and she fell pregnant straight away after the last two times (after ttc for over a year for both)... she’s gone back on the pill for this third detox!

Hello to everyone else.

AFM, nothing new to report, other than being terribly bored by CBB!

Hope you’re all having good weekends.

Jo
x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

DH and I talked and talked and discussed with families. We want to go ahead with IVF at crgh. Its our best possible chance so we want to. Both parents have said they will help out with the cost a little. 

I'm mentally prepared to go through with it. After all we have IVF planned for Oct with nhs. Postive thinking and lots of rest planned for the next 2 months. 

So for now, a simple waiting game till next cycle. Good luck and hugs to you all. Its good for us newbies to hear daily how its going with those ahead of us, and such a delight to hear how the ivf beans are going. 

Chat soon xxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh and booked an appointment for hubby and I with GP to ask if he can help with the drugs.


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hurrah!  AF has arrived.  So its systems go this week.  Will ring clinic tomorrow and book in for dreaded Dilapan.

In slight panic though as drugs have not arrived.  I ordered from Central Homecare.  Will ring and chase tomorrow but can any of you girls tell me how long it took them to deliver after they got your prescription.  And can they give you a timed delivery or will I have to wait in all day? 

EBC - glad you have got a plan.  Here's to two months of getting ready for your cycle.

Re 26th - If people let me know if they are coming or not, I will book a table.

Louise x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Louise, 

For me I think Central Homecare delivered both times before 9am, I think once it just arrived at that time and once I paid more as I had to go somewhere- I think maybe it is a tenner to guarantee early delivery- they delivered day after they got prescription as well, 

good luck with stims- the fun begins!

I think with Ping pong you can only book if there are 8 people or more- last time I chanced it and booked a table for 8 and luckily there were 8 of us- I guess we could do that again and if less say we have been let down! I think if we meet at 6.30 there should be tables anyway

K x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I have just started my first cycle of IUI at CRGH this month. I have been reading all your posting for a short while, it is fantastic the support and warmth that everyone offers. 
It is great reading of all the success stories and the positive (on the whole) things you write about CRGH - really reassuring!

Sarah


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI Sarah,
Just saw your post, how has it gone so far with IUI, are you using clomid . We are hoping to start diui next month got appointment tomorrow to talk about next stage as we have only just decided on the donor we would like to use. 
can also agree with you is reassuring  this thread as all the ladies on here have been so helpful and caring and feel like Ive been on here for ages and not a few days xx


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

I am on my second day of Clomid, it seems to be okay so far although I have just had a heat flush so I don't want to speak to soon!

I was wondering, has everyone given up coffee?? I read in one of the earlier posts that someone had. Should I have stopped drinking it?


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI Sarah,ok wising you all the best and look afteryourself. Going to try and stop or cut down on caffeine and drink more juices/water etc...
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Polly, sending you and your DH a big hug    

EBC - am glad you've reached a decision.   My DH and I are doing the same thing so I completely understand how you feel.

Hi ladies, hope you've enjoyed your weekends xoxo


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kate - thanks for the drugs advice.  I posted my prescription on Wednesday, so sounds like they should be able to deliver on Tuesday.  Will book table for 8 at PP tomorrow.

Sarah - welcome.  Glad you have found the thread helpful.  When I joined, it was so reassuring to know you are not alone, plus the girls here are a mine of information.  Quite a lot of us have given up caffeine.  There are various studies that suggest it is linked to fertility issues.  There is lots of info on fertility friends on what to eat and what not to eat/drink.  I was a real caffeine addict but don't miss it so much now I have got used to it.

Louise


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Just a quick one from me...

Louise:  How exciting that AF's arrived      Central Homecare were brilliant with my medications; you should have a point of contact there, so just give them a call tomorrow; mine was a next day delivery and they guaranteed before 11am at no cost.  Hope the dilapan's OK - do you do that the same day as your scan and start stimming?  

Sarahdc:  Welcome to the thread!  As Louise said, I think most of us have given up caffeine during tx.  My understanding is that, because it acts as a diuretic, you can end up losing fluid that you need to plump up those eggs... that said, we may be being overly cautious as I think it's only when you take loads of caffeine.

EBC:  Glad you've made a decision; and so lucky you're getting some financial help.

Hello to everyone else.

Jo
xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

on the caffeine front I read that ideally you should have no more than 200mg a day which equals 4 average cups of tea or 2 average coffees,


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies  , just a quick one from me, will catch up with personals later...

AFM - Well I did a urine test this morning and it showed an LH Surge and we went to the clinic this morning at 11am and my scan showed two lovely follies one 21mm and one 19mm and lining 7.4mm so they gave me a Pregnyl injection and then we went back this afternoon at 3.30pm (A very long and boring wait...)to have my dIUI which all went great... Now on the dreaded 2WW on oestrogen, progesterone, and aspirin to thicken my lining and try and help with implantation, OTD is Wed 3rd Feb... seems like ages and ages away... just really hope this one works... please please please    

lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness, good luck to you. keep well rested. 

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck Jenny

hope this is your 2ww    

love 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Evening girls,

Yey jenny....congrats. Glad it all went well, I hope the 2ww isn't to bad for you, fingers crossed for a BFP.x

EBC.....Glad you've made a decision hon, that's brill. Parents are wonderful aren't they, my mum and dad helped us out cos we got married last year but only had a really small wedding, so they said we could have the money for ivf. Good luck with it all, my fingers are crossed for you, I'm sure a BFP is on it's way to you.

Jo...Yeah I'm a dog groomer, have been since I did it on work experience.....my god 18yrs ago!!!! I started up on my own so I go round to peoples houses to groom the doggies. It's a shame cos I'm only keeping the small dogs on and have had to let some of my regulars go, but they are all so pleased for me and want to know when the twins arrive.
Brian was my 30th b/day pressie instead of going to new York. Your right though you need to be at home a lot if you have a dog...it's only fair.
Mark keeps saying that when the twins come he'll be 4th on my list of affection after twins, my mum and brian!! Ha ha he's prob right bless him.

Hi to everyone else.

All ok with me, been spotting brown for a week now, but trying not to let it worry me as it is only brown and no cramping and it is only very slightly when I wipe! Anyway scan on wed, so I can see them again and check they're still ok....I don't think I'll stop worrying!!

On the coffee front, I cut down to one decaf coffe a day when we started.

Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all.  

Jo - when is your AF due?  Have you finished Primulot yet?

Jenny - all sounds good so far.  Fingers crossed you get our first BFP of 2010!  Hope you are taking it easy.  Have you got anything planned to while away the 2ww?

Mrs CC - hope that spotting goes away soon.  You sound quite calm though.  Is your Weds scan at CRGH?

AFM - scan and dreaded Dilapan booked in for tomorrow.  Really not looking forward to Dilapan now, particularly as I have grotty period pain and not looking forward to Dilapan pain too.  Drugs arriving for 9am, so fingers crossed its all systems go.  Feel a bit strange about it today.  Very excited that we have finally got to starting this cycle, but very nervous about all the things that could go wrong between now and that longed for BFP.  One piece of good news though - my DH got his promotion which has been a possibility for a while confirmed today.  The extra money will come in very useful for the IVF fund!

Have booked table for 26th Jan at 6.30pm at Ping Pong.  Can you all just let me know if you can make it or not?

Louise xx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all - catching up again..

Polly - Very sorry to read your sad news. You've got a lot to cope with right now. All I can say is all the best and hope you get through the next few weeks OK and get strong enough to face whatever is next, both for you and with your mother-in-law.  

EBC - good to read you've made your decision. I hope CRGH will be brilliant for you. Fingers crossed!

Jenny - Big day today then! Hope the 2ww is tolerable and you make it through to a BFP.

Mrs CC. - There are so many things to worry about all the way through, let's hope the spotting is nothing. You made me laugh with your DHs lament about the pecking order. Bless. You're getting closer to seeing your little ones, I hope they both give you a big wave. Hi Mama! Sorry to be asking (I should not be so lazy and check back through the board) did you have IUI or IVF/ICSI? There seem to be a lot of twins about and I'm actually quite keen to avoid twins as I already have 1 child and DH is a wheelchair user. I'm a bit nervous about having my Clomid upped to 100mg for this IUI - am starting Clomid tomorrow.

SarahDC - while I'm still on the Clomid theme, when are you taking yours? If you take it a bit before bedtime it's supposed to limit the hot flushes. I didn't have any last time. Sounds like I'll be just a few days behind you, depending on how Ov falls, so I'll keep an eye out for you on here. I've also given up coffee and am drinking only 2 max cups of reg tea a day. I feel less tired in the morning. But it could be that with no booze either, I'm so bored I go to bed early  

Kate - C OK this week? T has some work finally coming in but has a dreadful cough. His Aussie tan is fast fading with all the time spent indoors. We did get out yesterday for a yomp on Hackney Marshes and we all got nice and muddy.

Jo - thanks for letting me know about your ICSI costings. I went through it and thought it was pretty much £6900 but that included all the things like HYCOSY that I've already done. It's not really clear what will be required in terms of investigations and drugs until I do the ORT. I had one done when I first started tx at Homerton at the end of 2008 but I assume that will be well out of date. We'll see how we feel after this IUI. Never know we might get lucky. Maybe I'll buy a lottery ticket this week. And then I'll should you all.  

Hi BoBo and any other new ladies - hello everyone else too. I'll be having my follies prodded on Monday 10:30am if anyone is around for a cuppa. I'm being very brave, I've only met Kate so far!

Bye for now, GG


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

gelatogirl said:


> And then I'll should you all.


Sorry, that should read 'And then I'll shout you all'....... is that a legal contract now??


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie as I feel like a zombie, fell asleep on tube home today! 

Am on for 26th- 

Do come all new people to the thread- it is really nice to put names to faces- sorry for not mentioning names!!

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Me again,

GG......We had icsi, and had 2 put back in so knew there was a good chance of twins. Keep reading my twin pregnancy book and starting to realise how hard it's gonna be....I think I'll have my mum move in for 6 months!! It's quite a nice outcome for us cos we haven't got any children already. With twins I'm not sure we'd be able to afford icsi again.....but mark keeps telling people he'd like 4 or 5 children!!......I would too really!

Kate....How's c doing, is he on the mend?

Louise....No this is my first NHS scan. Congrats on hubby's promotion, that's great news. Good luck for dilapan tomorrow....honestly it's not that bad, you'll be fine. Make sure you take a good book with you, you need something to fill the time.

Sorry girls, can't make the 26th, if my plans change I'll def come. If not I'm up for the next meet up.

Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - I would like to join you on the 26th if poss, although I'm not officially CRGH (yet....). Had a quick look at their menu (Ping Pong not CRGH!) and there seems to be lots of yummy vege dishes. Scan yesterday showed my pesky cyst is still in residence, so I figure dinner out with FFs will give me something to look forward to  

Are any of the other newbies coming?

CC - this is a LOL funny book which I'm sure you (and your DH) would enjoy, and who knows, twins might sound very manageable by comparison!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Extreme-Motherhood-Triplet-Jackie-Clune/dp/1405088427


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say thank you for all you kind words and support...it means a lot.

I am booked in for an ERPC tomorrow as I just couldn't face the next two weeks waiting for something to happen...haven't started bleeding yet so it doesn't look good for miscarrying naturally anyway. I just want to stop feeling cr*p.

DH in Oxford with MIL today for her op...hoping it goes ok...and back tonight to be with me for my op tomorrow. He really has got a lot on his plate...poor baby.

I think we are going to try to get back to IVF next cycle as quickly as possible...it may sound weird but the sooner we have something to look forward to the better...

Love to all and thanks,

Polly x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Polly, will be thinking of you and so sorry you going through this.   
Hope all goes well with your MIL op  x
take care xxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Jenny:  Glad all went smoothly for you with the dIUI; I'm sure 3 Feb will come round in no time.  Are you taking any time off?

CC:  Am sooo jealous of your job!  Beats financial services any day (yawn).  Fingers crossed for you scan tomorrow; are yours identical or both in their own sack?

Louise:  Fingers crossed for the dilapan today; as you've been dreading it I hope it's not as bad as you're expecting.  I stopped the Primolut yesteday, so am expecting AF by the end of the week.  Please put me down for Ping Pong on the 26th 

Gelatogirl:  If AF arrives Friday then I'll be in CRGH on Monday, so will have to say 'hi' and maybe grab a cuppa if that's the case.

kdb:  It'll be good to see you on the 26th, don't worry I've only met Vicky before, so am a newbie in that sense.

Polly:  All the best with the ERPC today.  I don't think it sounds weird to want to get back on the IVF thing straight away; I know what you mean about needing something to think about/work towards.  

Bobo2005:  Welcome!  

AFM, nothing new really, just waiting for AF to turn up so I can get scanned and start stimming.

Jo
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

HI everyone

just popping in quickly to say hi to everyone and a quick update on my news, as I may be back with you guys for more tx later in the year. I have had a m.m/c at 8 wks - no heartbeat seen and abnormal growth, so have stopped my progesterone and am now waiting for a natural m/c to occur    and hoping I won't need a D&C. We are obviously very   and   but are making plans to go back to CRMI for our snowbabies at easter. if they don't work (   ) then next plan is back to CRGH for dIVF with my frozen eggs..............

much love to everyone
C


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh C i am so sorry to hear these sending you many    
xxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cecelia:  Sorry to hear your news... I guess, with the abnormal growth, it's nature's way of saying it's not your time at the moment... not that that helps soften the blow in any way shape or form.  Fingers crossed for the snowbabies (or Easter Bunnies) in a couple of months time   

Jo
x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

Going to see our gp this evening to ask if he can help with the drugs prescription. Any advice on what to actually ask, or is there another link with these answers?


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Celia...right there with you


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

Cecilia - so sorry to hear your sad news. I had been keeping up with your treatment diary and know from reading how much it has taken you to get this far. I really hope that your frozen eggs provide you with a spring bfp.

GG - what is your Monday appointment for? Let us know how you get on with that lottery ticket! 

Kate - hope you feel less sleepy today.

Mrs CC - sorry you can't make 26th, but will look forward to seeing the you and the bumps next time. Are you officially discharged from CRGH after the next scan?

kdb - I'll add you to the list for the 26th.

Polly - can entirely understand why you want to get on with the next cycle as soon as you can. That was exactly how I felt after my first BFN. Sometimes you just have to keep going and hoping... I hope the ERPC isn't too unpleasant.

Jo - the nurse today at the clinic said I only needed to take a multi vit during stimms. What am I going to do about my vitamin obsession?! Not sure I can go cold turkey. What are you planning to do?

Bobo - welcome!

EBC - there is some info about getting drugs from your GP on the IVF drugs cycle. Its a long thread, but I think its on the last five pages or so.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.585

AFM - Dilapan and scan today. Thankfully no cysts, so start stimming tomorrow. Dilapan wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Felt pretty grotty for the first hour (couldn't even make it to the cafe for a custard tart!) and kept thinking about Vicky fainting when she had it. They really need some more comfy chairs for the dilapan ladies! Anyway, hour 2 was a bit better, then I went to the loo and it fell out (sorry if TMI!). Thought I was going to have to do it all over again and wanted to cry at that thought, but doctor said it must have done its work. Had my lesson on injecting menopur - very complicated after Gonal F. I already think I have forgotton what to do.

Blood test booked for Saturday and scan and bloods for Monday. Off we go....

Just need to work out how to fit the injections round getting to Ping Pong in time, otherwise I will be mixing Menopur in the loo!

Louise x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI jo and louise, thank you for the welcome to the group.

Lopuise glad to hear all went ok with todays scan and dilipan. 
JO- wishing all goes ok for you too once AF comes.

hello to all xxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, Cecilia, I'm sorry-I hope your little snow bablies do the job for you when you're ready. 

Polly-I hope everything goes well tomorrow, absolutely know where you're coming from with the getting on with treatment, after all it is the only way to get where you want to be. 

Jenny-congrats on DDay-goos luck for the 2ww  

Louise-glad Dilapan was ok-score that you only had to do a couple of hours! I always gave my injections before bedtime, so 10-11ish, so didn't interfere with early evening food and drinks. I hope the stimming goes well!Thanks for organising ping pong!

Kdb-will be lovely to see you on 26th!

Jo-AF never there when you want her! What happened with DHs program?
MrsCC-sorry you wont be there on 26th, good luck with scan!

GG-good luck with the lottery-I'm with you in hoping to scoop a few pounds!

Kate-I fall asleep on the tube all the time, morning and evening!

Welcome Bobo and Sarah, and Hi to everyone I've missed!

AFM-not much happening at this end, watching Americas top model! Sickness seems to be better, otherwose very little in the way of symptoms. Which could have a scan every day! Next one on 28th, dreaded Nuchal fold.

Vicky


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks everyone
Lollypop      it is hideous isn't it. so sorry you are in the same situation     am trying to decide about ERPC now have no idea what to do hope you can get through this babe
love
C


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Ha ha vicks, me too ANTM!!

Went to docs and he was happy to do as much as he can as far as prescribing drugs for IVF..phew ..what a relief!!!

Hope alls well with you ladies.

xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Louise:  What no vitamins  OMG!!  Hmm, I was going to carry on as I am TBH… none of the things I’m on interfere with pregnancy, and a couple are supplements so should help?  What are you going to do?  Glad the dilapan perhaps wasn’t as bad as you were expecting.  The Menopur sounds a bit daunting though; I did Gonal-F only as well last time which was a breeze.  

Vicky:  Glad all seems to be fairly breezy so far with the pregnancy.  DH hasn’t heard re the programme yet… they said he'd hear early this week which I think is probably pushing it a bit now seeing as it's Wednesday!  

Polly/Cecilia:  At the risk of sounding a bit dumb, what’s ERPC?  I say ‘dumb’ because I wished one of you luck with it, and hoped the other didn’t have to have it, and now I realise I have no idea what it is!  

EBC:  Lucky you getting some medication on the NHS!

Hi to everyone else and lots of    

AFM, nothing more to report… still waiting for AF.  Thought I'd tempt her this morning with some white knickers to spoil but she's not turned up.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Big hugs to Cecelia and Lollypop-      Hope you are as ok as you can be, 

Louise - am pretty sure multivitamin + folic acid is the minimum but more isn't contra-indicated if you know what I mean- Chris did all my injections- so I avoided menopur hassle, did mean we had to be together each evening but that's not too bad...  

Vicky and Mrs CC glad all is going well- 

Gelatogirl- good luck for next week, 

EBC- don't want to be a downer but check exactly what your GP can help with- mine was really helpful but guidelines meant they could only prescribe me the things that could have not been related to IVF which turned out to be only the cheap things.... just check what as much as he can means- Are you coming on 26th?

Hi Bobo- good to hear from you- sorry if I've missed it but what stage are you at? 

Jo- am willing your AF on so you can join Louise.

KDB- looking forward to meeting you. 

Jenny- hope you are incubating away nicely  

Am feeling much less tired I think not working so much meant I was sleeping less and getting back into work has knackered me, have gone back to my pre 10pm bedtime and now feel fine.... Had an interesting training today on behaviour management and safe physical interventions at the school I'm going to be workign at on wednesdays- it was great to have some professional development as you miss out on it doing supply. 

keep having to remind myself that I'm having a break from tx to loose weight- and keep myself on track! Part of me would like to start again now and the other part is scared- have a been a wuss and not phoned up CRGH to make appointment to find out all my immune/clotting/karotyping results- must do it for next week....

have a good evening- looking forward to seeing people next tuesday,

Kate x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Cecilia - sorry to read another sad story. I can only imagine just how tough it is to get to that point then things go wrong. Sending you my best and hope you keep well and that things resolve naturally.

Vicks - thanks for reminding me about my lottery obligations, forgotten to buy a ticket so far as I hardly ever do. Should get one for tomorrow night.... 

Louise - I'm in Monday at 10.30am. Might arrive for 1oam and see if I can meet up with anyone before. Will think about how to arrange that over the weekend.

Bye for now GG


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Livity - I did think about that, so I tried to explain that to GP. But he truthfully knows nothing about IVF and treatments, so he said he will do what he can. He's asking for a letter with what will be needed and we'll go from there. We wont know obviously until the OST and HyCoSy. That's when I guess we decide what the course of treatment will be. 

AFM, the natural, old fashioned 2ww begins- this time ive not done any ov sticks and no temp charting. Just going with the flow as I know next cycle the 'fun' begins. 

Not sure if I can do the 26th. Late night at work.


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all, wow this is a fast moving forum, I wasn't near a computer for yesterday and the news to catch up on is a full time business!

Thank you all for your caffeine advice, it's my last indulgence and I am really struggling to give it up. I will as of tomorrow - yuk though not looking forward to the headaches. I sound like a real dependent don't I.

Polly and Cecilia, I'm so sorry to read your news. My thoughts are with you both.

GG- I was taking my Clomid in the morning that is probably half the problem but I only had a couple of days of side effects and then I was fine. 

Hi EBC, Vicky, Jo, Kate, KBD, Jenny, Gelatogirl, Mrs CC, Louise and Bobo. Hope I haven't missed anyone! Sorry I can't be there to meet you all (that are going) next Tuesday. 

I have booked my IUI scan for day nine (did it from work and forgot the CRGH advice at home) the interenet research I did said day nine. Do we think this is an issue  .......probably is hey?

Sarah


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hi everyone

thanks so much for your sweet msgs. ERPC = evacuation of retained products of conception   never a good thing to have but have to hope it goes ok and at least then is over, also they should be able to analyse the bean to see if they can find out what went wrong - chromasomes etc...

kate and mami thanks so much for your lovely PMs they have really bolstered me

love to all
C


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sarah - what day did your cons. say to book for? It kinda depends on how long your cycle is and when you ovulate. Unless you've been charting your cycle, you probably don't know. As it's your 1st time I'd say you are fine going for day 9 as early is better than late. You might find that you go in for 2 days of scans and then they will say you are close to ovulating and do the business. I'm going for day 9 myself as my cycle has been only 24 or 25 days which makes me think ovulation is happening well before day 14. However, the main thing is that the scan and your urine tests will all enable them to pinpoint the perfect moment so don't worry to much, that's their job. Glad your side effects have gone. Mind you I was working somewhere very cold today and I could have done with a hot flush to warm me up!

When will you be at CRGH then? Funny if you are the same day as me (Monday morn)

GG


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for your advice GG I will stick to the original appointment then and go from there. I'm there on Friday, unfortunately not Monday - mind you could be there then to!


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Evening all

Jo - am following Zita West and just taking Pregnacare, DHA and Q10.  Have gone cold turkey on the rest.  

Kate - glad you are enjoying work -hopefully it is taking your mind off tx a bit

GG - I am in Monday at 9am, so might see you there if scan ends up being a bit late

Sarahdc - I really missed the caffeine for a bit - now I have got used to it.  I found it easier than giving up white wine!

Cecilia - hope you are coping OK at the moment.  Hopefully the tests will give you some answers to get a happier ending with your snowbabies

EBC - best of luck with the GP!

Hello to Bobo, Vicky, Jenny, KDB and everyone else.

AFM - had a nice easy work day today at a conference in London and caught up with some old work collagues which was lovely.  Then came home to do the dreaded injections!  It took me an hour to do all three, but I was being very slow and reading all the instructions to make sure I got it right.  DH even had to interrupt his football viewing to help.  Managed OK but Menopur is a bit of a faff and the growth hormone stings - I had definitely been lulled into a false sense of security just using Gonal F.  Hopefully I will get a bit quicker tomorrow.  Off to think follicle growing thoughts with a hot water bottle and a good book now.

Looking forward to catching up with you on Tuesday.

Louise xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi girls, 

Just googled ping pong - is the meet at the soho restaurant??


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

EBC-  I think it is the Soho branch- It is near Oxford St tube on GT Malborough St, 

Louise- good for you on doing all the injections- I think I was on that combo and it did feel like a lot.... 

Have a good day everyone

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Cecilia and Polly  Thinking of you both xoxo

Hi EBC, here is a map:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=W1F+7JL

Am presenting a workshop on Tues afternoon so I'm glad I have the FF dinner to look forward to afterwards 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Kate:  Glad you’re back into the swing of things, I work better being in a routine too.  And nice you’ve had some worthwhile training.  Re the tests, when DH had his karyotype they gave me the results over the ‘phone… go on, ring up, you know you should!

GG:  Good luck for Monday; unlikely that I’ll be there now as I’m in tomorrow.

EBC:  All the best for your natural 2ww.

Sarahdc:  Lol, yes this is a really fast moving thread, it takes a bit of practice to keep up with where everyone is with their tx.  What time are you in tomorrow; my appointment’s at 1pm.    

Cecelia:  Thanks for the explaining the ERPC acronym; oh my, that sounds quite scary.  Still, if they’re able to give you any clues as to what might have happened, I guess that’s a good thing.  Can’t imagine it’s the most pleasant of procedures though  

Louise:  Glad the first set of injections went well; it might have been a slow process to start with but I’m sure you’ll get into the swing of it.  Sounds like you’re covering all bases on the vitamins; I’m going to have the Zita West tablets plus additional folic acid and omega 3 (or 6, can never remember) and leave it at that I think.  

Hi to Vicky, Mrs CC, kdb, Miss Munro, Polly, Molly and everyone else!

AFM, AF arrived last night, so I’ve got my day two scan tomorrow.  Doesn’t all seem real quite yet.  I’m obviously thinking about it subconsciously though as I’ve had trouble sleeping the last couple of nights.  Fingers crossed for no cysts so I can start stimming.

Jo
x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone, How you all today, thankfully nearly the end of a working week! aaaa roll on the weekend.

C- Thinking of you and hoping the tests make it a little easier, well not easier, sorry sometimes i cant explain writing but just so you know what was wrong.xxxx    and easter is your month!..  
Polly- hope you ok as can be too   

Jenny- How are you?days have gone so quick for you before you know it 2ww will be over...xxx 

AFM-My AF is due in around 15 days, my cycle is now 30 or 32 days!! where it used to be 28! so I'm still trying to work out things, dates etc. but i keep complicating myself!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

Polly:  I'm really sorry to hear your news. I know there's nothing we can say now to make you feel better, but I'm sure you'll be pregnant soon, same as me. Good you are going straight for ERPC. I find it less stressful that all the mess of the miscarriage thing and I think the same as you: the sooner you start again, the better. You'll have to wait to have 2 normal periods, but then your chances are very good as you uterus will be all "fresh" and nice. 
Cecilia:    so sorry for you as well. The same as said to Polly.  
   for you both.

Jo: good luck with tx starting soon!

Jenny:  You are PUPO     so exciting! you know now: don't carry weight, don't excercise, soft sex if you dare... and yes, you can sneeze, nothing will happen to the embryo    I'm praying for you..

Louises:  you made me laugh about all the vitamins thing, but much much more with the whole dilapan thing falling down the loo    . Count on me for the 26th ! So good DH got promoted!!!

MissCC:  You know you can have some paracetamol for head aches, don't you? Did the sppoting stop? I've heard it's very common on twin pregnancies. Shame you are not coming the 26th 

Vicky:  How's that tummy going? are you showing at all?  I know what you mean about having one scan every day  

EBC:  I'd also go for the IUI first, since it's free. And if it doesn't work you can go straight after for the IVF

Gelatogirl: I hope you don't get twins. It's very rare if tyou are having IUI with just 2 follies. Are you coming on tuesday?

kdb: I believe the best thing for the treatment is to have your head somewhere else so you don't get too obsesed, so maybe you could organize your wedding while having treatment!!! I'm serious  . Come on tuesday so we can put a face on you!

ECB: good luck with your treatment! hopefully you'll get a lot of embies and may even have -if necessary (hope not)- a cheaper second try with frozens.

Sarah: good luck and welcome! Coffe is fine if you have just one cup a day. I wouldn't have more, just in case.

Bobo: I did 3 IUI somewhere else and got pregnant the second time with Puregon (i think). The clomid made my lining a bit thin... Good luck to you.

Livity: how's C? I'm trying to get DH to take me somewhere but he doesn't seem to catch indirects... You're so lucky to have such nice holiday planned  

VM, Mammi, how are you? VM, I hope to see you at ping pong!

From my side, I have 2 windows open in the computer to be able to write all these personals. Otherwise it's impossible because I just connect once a week and there's so many people now and so much happening   ! I just hope I'm not missing anyone. Sorry if so  . 
I'm feeling really well at the moment. No symptoms at all as usual, apart of the big tummy... I have my next week scan on monday, wich will confirm if it's a boy as it seemed in the previous scan or not... Also I'm starting to feel the baby moving. So amazing  . I hoppe you are all in the same situation very soon!
See you on monday girls


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

First no caffeine day down, it can only get easier from here. 
Jo - I'm in at 2:30 from memory. I know what you mean about all the abbreviations, I think this forum could do with a glossery.

I was wondering where do you get Zita Wests vitamins from - I have the preconception ones that you get from Boots as I've not come across the other ones? I think I need to put a lot more thought into this fertility business (in terms of vitamins and minerals)than what I am.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Jo - glad AF has arrived.  Hope all goes OK for scan tomorrow and that you can start stimming.  I slept really badly leading up to the scan and found it really hard to switch off.  Felt a bit better though today - focusing on being relaxed!

24 hrs - nice to hear from you and even nicer to hear that all going well with your bump.

Sarah - I was pretty relaxed on my first cycle re vits and minerals etc.  I have become a bit obsessive now - not sure whether that is a good thing!  You can get Zita West vitamins online - just do a Google search.  

Jenny - how is 2ww going?

Hello to Bobo, KDB, Kate, Polly, Vicky, Molly and everyone else.

I'm counting 7  for Ping Pong now - Kate, KDB, Vicky, Jo, EBC, 24 hrs and me.  It would be great if anyone else could join us.  

AFM - Felt very tired today and distinctly unmotivated at work.  Am very inpatient too this cycle!  Am drinking loads of water and milk, eating lots of protein and using my Cura Heat pads.  Come on follies!

Louise x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening All!

Sarah-I flt awful after giving up caffeine, absolutely knackered and headachet and i only ever had 1 or 2 cups a day. What i found helped was to have a cup of tea, it was just enough caffeine to take away the symptoms and then after a couple of days you should be able to stop. Good Luck!

24hours-Hi, how exciting feeling baby move, atleast you know he's still there! I'm totally paranoid, most of my sickness is gone and so I don't feel very preg at all. (.)(.) still aching esp at night but otherwise nada. Worrying that things may have gone wrong, keep reading of people getting to 12 week scan and having no heart beat. Actually not keep reading, read once! That paranoid!! Tummy big but have been very greedy and think its just that!

EBC-did you see who won this cycle of ANTM? we missed, I suspect it was McKey! I hope you manage to get some help from GP it would take away some of the financial pressure.

Jenny-how the 2ww?

Louise-lots of fllie thoughts coming your way!

Jo-Yeah for AF-good luck with your scans!Which consultant are you under?
Kdb-will be lovely to meet you on Tuesday.

Hi to everyone else, cecelia, polly-thinking of you both,

Vicky


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls, saw my herbalist guy today and when I told him I was changing clinics to CRGH he got v excited and said "they are the best"   He treats quite a lot of ladies doing fert tx (and pg ones too!).

Just wanted to share that with you all!

xoxo
kd


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all!!

Louise- i'm sorry, i now know that I will be working late on Tuesday, preparing for ofsted  Count me in for the next one. 

I've got my relaxation plan sorted, well in fact, I find it hard to relax at all, but have told school that I will want to take 2 weeks off after ET. Left it with them to dwell on, but they seemed happy to allow it. 

Has, is, anyone planning or taken time off from work at that vital time? I plan to read lots of books to take my mind off of things, and do nice things to help me relax and rest. OBVIOUSLY, i'm not even there yet, but good to plan it out i think?!?!


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies
Do you mind if i join i am at the crgh under dr sabb this is my second ivf last one in oct BFN so this is our last attempt as cant afford another one. Take my last primlout on sat so hopefully AF will start in a few days and start stimms next week, so its all go again.  I will be on the highest dose of menopur cetrotide and gonal F as i dont respond very well, last time only had 4 folllies and 1 fertilised so hope this time we have a better batch. 

Good luck to all the ladies on this thread who are pupo   
and to those waiting for EC and ET   for us all xxx

Rachel xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Ceciliab - Have not been on the board for ages and just seen your post. So sorry to hear your news. You have been so brave.

I am trying to decide whether I can put myself through tx one more time. DH really does not want to and wants some normality but I can't stop thinking about it.

I hope you are OK my dear - there are lots of new people on the board. Good luck to everyone

Lots of love and 

Kjp xx



ceciliab said:


> HI everyone
> 
> just popping in quickly to say hi to everyone and a quick update on my news, as I may be back with you guys for more tx later in the year. I have had a m.m/c at 8 wks - no heartbeat seen and abnormal growth, so have stopped my progesterone and am now waiting for a natural m/c to occur   and hoping I won't need a D&C. We are obviously very  and  but are making plans to go back to CRMI for our snowbabies at easter. if they don't work (   ) then next plan is back to CRGH for dIVF with my frozen eggs..............
> 
> ...


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Have been absent for ages, just didnt know if i was ready to face it all again.
Think we are ready to start again (will be a new egg collection) all be it a bit aprehensively after last time! 

Apologies for not including lots of personals, there are so many new lovely people here and i wish you all the luck with your treatment. hope to get to know you all again soon.

Ceciliab- my lovely, was so sorry to read your post. You have been incredibly brave and strong and am thinking of you.  

KJP-   thanks for your message, it gave me a gentle nudge to get in touch with everyone again.

Hope you are all well.

Chat to you soon
love Fozi


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your support.

ERPC went ok on wedneday though they kept me in hospital all day due to low blood pressure...but in the nice cosy gyne ward as opposed to day surgery thank god. 

Felt sorry for DH as he's spent the last 2 days in hospital chairs waiting for me and his mum the day before...hers doesn't look good...growth on the pancreas...they still aren't telling us what it is though. He is being brave for both of us but it's tough on him.

Felt cr*p yesterday feel a bit better today...but still gutted.  

Just resting at home for the next few days but hopefully soon I can try to get back to normal.

Celia...it's your choice about the ERPC...I just couldn't wait around for something to happen...they are very good and handle you with kid gloves as they know how painful it is. Whatever you decide...   

Polly x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Polly and so sorry to hear about your DH's mum as well - i had ERPC yesterday as well - all happened v fast all in the same day and am now totally wiped out lying on the couch feeling like have been run over by a train emotionally and physically....Pm me any time you want to chat babe

fozi and KJP lovely to hear from you both and thanks so much for your kind words. Fozi so happy you are trying again and really hope this one works for you

Good luck to everyone cycling or on the 2WW keeping everything crossed for you all

love to all
C


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Rachel - welcome, I've not been here long either. We have the same doctor, he's sweet hey. I bumped into him on the tube one day, it was really strange I dodn't know what to say, of all the carriages for him to get in to!

Vicky - thanks for the advice, the headaches weren't as bad today. I'm going to try and enjoy herbal tea, I 'm not a fan of the normal tea unfortunately.

Jo - how did your appointment go today? I was trying to see who you would be, don't no how I thought I would work it out though!

Polly - hope your okay hun. 

I've just come back from CRGH and the doctor said I have four follies growing and to book a scan for Sunday as well. So things are happening much sooner than I thought. She said that they wouldn't inseminate if the four grow only three. Fingers crossed. 
DH is off to the rugby tomorrow, should I apply an alchohol ban on him?

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

Polly, Cecelia    I think you are both being so strong at such a horrible time, 

Welcome back Fozi and KJP, 

Hello to Rachel, and Sarah, 

Hope everyone has ok weekends, 

Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Polly: Glad the ERPC went smoothly and you got a nice ward. Fingers crossed for MIL. Hope you and DH can plan something nice to try and take your mind of things (easier said than done I know) 

Cecelia: Pleased to hear your procedure went well; hope you're feeling better soon 

Sarahdc: You can get the Zita West tablets from http://www.zitawest.com/products.php?section=6#Supplements I suspect I missed you today; bizarrely they were actually on time. I was in for my scan, then shown how to do the injections, all within 45 mins, so I was out before 2pm; unheard of!! I was going to post on here what I was wearing, etc, but didn't have time in the end! Fingers crossed for your follies. Re DH, unless he's abstained from alcohol for a constant past three months, I don't think it'll make too much difference - suggest coming home rat @rsed won't do much for your blood pressure though!!!

Louise: So I'm joining you now&#8230; It's all go with the stimming, I start tomorrow. I now know what you mean about the Menopur, I feel I practically need a degree in chemistry to organise that! I'm willing your follies to grow in numbers as well as quality 

Vicks: You do make me laugh with your paranoia  Re my consultant, I'm under (ooh err) Ranieri, although suspect I won't see him much now, but will be in the hands of the nurses.

kdb: Good luck with your workshop Tuesday!

EBC: Sorry you won't be coming Tuesday, and good luck with prep for OFSTED. You asked about time off&#8230; I'm going to take a week off after my EC. And you're right, there's no harm in planning it all now.

Rachelbw: Welcome to the thread; you're just behind me, so another cycle buddy! I'm on quite high doses too btw.

kjp: It must be a big decision to go again&#8230; don't know if you've ever used the counselling services if DH isn't keen?

Hi to kdb, 24hrs, BoBo, Kate, Fozi and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, it's all go now! I was beaming walking back to Kings Cross from the clinic; it's all quite exciting embarking on a new cycle, with a clinic I have faith in.

Jo
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Friday is here yay!

It's been a weird week. Am sure now that DH and I are suffering from SAD. We are such lightweights, we had all of December in Aus, so what is our problem!! January is just too hard, and then there is February. AF arrived a few days early so started my Clomid round, double dose this time as Ranieri seems determined to get it right. Then on Tuesday night all went bonkers and my period was like someone had turned a tap on. Never had that in my life...sorry if TMI but it was something else! So I assumed that as it was withing 24hrs of taking the 1st double dose that it had to be that. Then as DH was at the football I assumed I was going to expire   due to the bloodloss -- and DD was asleep -- so I called the lovely NHS Direct and they were very calming but basically the nurse read the info sheet, that I had in my hand, out to me. So not much info there. Next the out of hrs GP rang me and said it could be the Clomid and as I was due to take my next dose, perhaps I should go down to the half dose (50mg) I had last time and call CRGH in the morning. I nearly heard the apolplexy from Hackney when the nurse went to tell Dr R I'd messed with his instructions..... Outcome: probably a weird coincidence, I did survive it, and am now back to necking 100mg. Last dose tonight, we'll see what the effect is on Monday morning.

Welcome back to Fozi and KJP, Rachel & Sarah, come on in and get comfy. Hopefully you won't be here too long. But in case you are, we'll keep you company.

Jo - nice to hear you wandered back to Kings Cross on a high. A positive attitude goes a long way.

Polly & Cecilia - glad to hear that you've now both put the worst days behind you. Be kind to yourselves and hope everyone around are too.

Sarah - I had insemination with 3 good sized follies, and only on one side. Mind you it didn't work!! Can you clarify what you mean by if the 4 grow only 3 - perhaps I'm misunderstanding? 

EBC - I'm sure it's a good thing to plan the time ahead... won't hurt. Planning in some relaxation is definitely a good idea and ideal not to be working if you have that flexibility it's great.
If anyone is around on Monday and fancies saying Hi, I'll have an olive green shoulder bag with Vespa written on it. Black coat, shortish dark hair. Now you know who to avoid!!

Vicks - I'm afraid that in my experience, pregnancy and parenthood in fact is a continual condition of paranoia. There is always something to worry about at every stage. If you work out how to switch it off then let me know?? Good luck!!

Kate, Jenny, Louise, 24hours...anyone else sorry to have missed you but hello all and have a good weekend.

Sorry won't be joining the meet-up, Tuesday not a good night for me. Another time perhaps.

GG xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Polly, Cecilia   Take good care of yourselves xox

Hi Jo - workshop has been postponed, phew.  Did C get the TV show?  Glad you're full of     

GG, what a scare!  Hope the 100mg works its magic for you.

Hi Sarah, good luck for Sunday's scan  


Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend  
xoxo
kd


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

jo_1105 said:


> AFM, it's all go now! I was beaming walking back to Kings Cross from the clinic; it's all quite exciting embarking on a new cycle, with a clinic I have faith in.
> 
> Jo
> x


Ahhh, thats the moment i'm looking forward to. The hope and excitement. oooh, I havent been looking forward to AF for so long till now. xx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello girls

Rachel - welcome to the thread.  Was your first IVF at CRGH?

Fozi and kjp - hello and nice to meet you.  

Polly and Cecilia - look after yourselves this weekend xx

Sarah - what happends if you have four follies then?  Like Jo says, sperm takes 72 days to form, so you are stuck with what you have got now!

Kate - hope things OK with you and C.  Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jo - yeah for the stimming!  I was a bit quicker with the Menopur last night.  If you get stuck, there is a step by step guide on the Menopur website which I used.  Its a video you can download and very easy to follow.  When are you scheduled in for bloods and scans?

GG - AF sounds like a nightmare - glad it all ended ok - might see you on Monday if my appointment doesn't run to time

KDB - good to hear yet more positive news about CRGH!

EBC - I am planning to take time off after ET - definitely one week and maybe two.  I have a lot of holiday left to take and want to give myself the very best chance I can.  Looking forward to doing very little!  Although I might be climbing the walls after a few days.

AFM - was a bit quicker with injections last night.  Have huge bruise on my thigh though so time to swap legs!  In for bloods tomorrow - what are they testing for?  Am going to treat myself to a nice cake at Beas of Bloomsbury afterwards.  BTW - have your DH's taken in a sperm culture?  They asked me to bring in a sample a while back but forgot up til now.  Is it essential?  What is it for?

Louise xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies how are you all this evening
Dr Sabb is so sweet he seems to care he does not rush you in and out its a good feeling especially when you are anxious. 

Well ladies good luck to all those stimming hope to be with you all soon and those who are due to have Ec of Et or those who are pupo    

Rachelbw xxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, wow its busy on here!!

rachelbw - welcome to a very helpful and lovely thread with lovely girlie's..    that your cycle at CRGH goes great.. They are a fantastic clinic and you are in great hands, all the best x

KJP - welcome back, not an easy decision to make but go with what your heart is telling you and what feels right xx

Sarah - great that your follies are doing good..    that all goes great for your scan.  I originally had 2 large follies one medium size and a couple of small ones but in the end by the time IUI day came the 2 large ones were the only ones growing and the others just stopped.  Sure the same will happen with you and all will go great. Are you on Clomid or Gonal-f? What dose are you on? I had two attempts with Clomid 50mg then went onto my third attempt which was on Gonal-F 150ml injections find them much better.

Fozi - welcome back sending you huge    that all will go great with your next cycle xx

Polly - my thoughts are with you, so sorry for what you have had to go through     

cecilia - so sorry hon for what you have had to go through too.  I can only imagine how you must be feeling, so so unfair sweetie, sending you lots and lots of      and thinking of you.  If you want to chat I am here for you pm me xxx

Jo -     that this cycle goes great hugs

gelatogirl -    that all goes great with your clomid cycle.  Hope all good with your scan

kdb - hope you are ok hon xx

EBC - hope AF arrives soon so you can get on with your cycle.  I gave up my horrible stressful job so I would be relaxed for TX.  Take care of yourself  

Louise - glad injections are getting quicker and easier.. hope all goes great with your cycle   .    for your bruised legs..

Kate - hope you are ok hon

BoBo -    to you sweetie xx

24hours - Thks hon for the advice.  After my IUI's I am scared stiff to go to the toilet in case they fall out... what am I like   . No exercise is a difficult one for me as I am used to exercising a lot normally.  DH is not happy about the no sex at the moment, really frustrated, poor guy!! So glad all is going great with you and your feeling good.  Hope all goes great with your next scan and confirms a boy.. what an amazing feeling it must be feeling him move inside you, how lovely, very happy for youxx

vicks -    to you hope all good with you and bump

AFM - I am ok, feeling really really tired, weeing a lot.. and some cramping down below and very sore 
(.) (.) not sure if thats because I am on progesterone and oestrogen mind you, but trying to believe and convince myself that its early pregnancy symptoms... who knows.. we will see    . This 2ww seems longer than the previous two and now picked up a stinking cold courtesy of DH bringing his germs back from work... So wont be able to meet up with you girls on Tuesday as not feeling up to it... will meet up with you girlie's next time hopefully xxx

hello to vm, mami, rex, molly, vm, mrs cc, missmunro, and everyone else   

lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Jenny! Sorry to hear about the cold, and we'll miss you on Tuesday but keep warm and look after yourself. Hot lemon and honey may help xoxoxo


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Been for my first scan and bloods this morning.  Dr said she could see 'a few follicles', so when I asked how many, she said about 5 on right and 4 on left.  This seems too good to be true after my last response (2 measly follicles).  Will all these follies grow, or only a few?  When I was at my previous clinic, they only scanned once, later on in the cycle, so have nothing to compare this too!  All experiences gratefully received!

Jenny - sorry you are suffering.  Sending loads of positive thoughts your way.

Louise x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Great I've got the new year eve sperm!

Sorry, I don't think I was confusing everyone - apparently I have four follies growing but the doctor (really nice older lady but missed her name) she said that if the four grow to full size they wont inseminate but it could be that the three bigger ones will only grow to full size. Does that make sense? I want them to crack on with four anyway but I guess that's a bit irresponsible. I've done two ovulation sticks today as paranoid about missing ovulation. Does anyone know what will happen if I go in tomorrow and they say that I am ready for IUI, does DH need to then come in that day? How long does that sperm washing process take? Questions I should have asked the doctor on Friday.

Jenny - hope your okay, this time of the year is miserable. Stay warm and look after yourself. I've been taking 50mg of clomid.

GG - I really sympathise with you we have just got back from NZ for three weeks over xmas and really struggling to get back into a routine. Hope your okay after your traumatic side effects!

Hi Rachel, Jo, KJP, Fozi, Polly, EBC, vicks, Kate, BoBo, 24hours, Cecilia, AFM, Mami, KBD< Rex, Molly, VM, Mrs CC and Louise, and anyone I have missed hope you are all having lovely weekends.


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

woops - I meant _"sorry for confusing everyone........"_ brain has switched off for the weekend


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

louise -     that your follies continue to grow and you get a great response, hope all goes well.  

Sarah - If you do an ovulation test tomorrow first thing and get an LH surge then they should do your IUI tomorrow, so you will need DH to go with you. If you dont get a LH surge then they will keep scaning you and wait till your lining is the right thickness and your follies are at the correct size and then they will give you an injection of pregnal to kickstart ovulation and then they normally do the IUI the next day (sometimes the same day) but normally 24 hours later, therefore the IUI is done before you actually ovulate... Dont worry the timing will all be perfect..  I am not sure exactly how long washing of fresh sperm takes, I imagine less time as we are only able to use donor sperm as DH has no suitable sperm and that usually takes about an hour or so to defrost and wash...  I had the older lady cant remember her name to do my dIUI on Monday she is very sweet and very good... good luck    sure all will go great and you will be joining me on the 2ww very soon xx.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey girls, 

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

Louise:  That sounds like a very good start, well done!  I see no reason why all nine shouldn't grow, and maybe more will pop up too!  Fingers crossed and lots of      My scans are all booked in, my first is next Wednesday, and I have another next Friday, then Mon 1 Feb, with expected EC on 3 Feb.  

Jenny:  Sorry you're not coming Tuesday, next time then.  You made me laugh, thinking your embies would fall out... I was the same.  It was only after DH asked how they don't fall out and I said that I didn't know but they just didn't... and then I started thinking about it too!  

Sarah:  I'm sure Jenny's answered all your questions.  Good luck!   

 to everyone else (I'm not going to name you all 'cause I'm worried I'll miss someone!).

AFM, getting ready for my first set of injections; they've said to do them all at the same time, and to keep it within about an hour, so I'm going to plump for 10:30.  I'm quite excited about it (must be  ).

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I'm not being very good at keeping up with the posts am I!!!

Kdb......Thanks for the link to the book...might have to order that!!

Ceciliab.....I'm so sorry to hear your news, after all you've been through. Glad ERPC went ok, thinking of you.

Louise....I'm glad the dilapan wasn't too bad for you.....result that you didn't have to have it in that long, mine was in for 5hrs cos they were so busy!! I know what you mean about the comfy chairs, when I told my friend what I had to have done she said "Well at least they'll put you in a bed and you can have a lay down" Ha ha...I was like er NO, you have to sit in the waiting room!!! Glad the jabs are going ok, are you doing them all in your thighs? I did all mine in my tummy and have heard that it's less painful and it didn't seem to bruise much either. Yey for your follies, thats a great number....I only had a total of 4!!

Vicks.....Not long now til your scan, I'm sure all will be fine. Theres always something to worry about isn't there!! Are you going to have the swine flu jab??

24hrs...Glad all is going well with your pg, how exciting to be able to feel him move...I can't wait for that. Yeah I have taken paracetamol but unfortunatley doesn't help!!

Jenny....Sorry you're feeling rubbish hon. I've got my fingers crossed for you that you get a positive, hope the rest of the 2ww doesn't drag for you.

Jo.....Good luck with the stimming hon, hope the jabs go ok tonight....I was the same as you, I looked forward to starting them, then you feel like you're doing something.

Polly....Glad the ERPC went ok, hope your feeling ok...I really feel for you and your hubby.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all the newbies starting tx, you're in good hands up there.

Well I had my first NHS scan on wed and it was a nt scan. It all went fine, one of the babies wouldn't get in the right position, it was laying on it's belly so she prodded and pushed me about to try and get him to move on his back....he wouldn't!! So then she sent me out to jump up and down and eat some sweets, the sugar should make him move around.....well he did but just onto his side with his back to us...awkward little bugger so she still couldn't see it's profile!! Eventually it did as was told and she got all the measurements she needed. The fluid they check for was well within normal so that's good and we heard the heartbeats and they are perfect, so all looks good...very exciting.
Next scan at 20wks then they will scan me every 4wks after that.
Still getting bad headaches about twice a week and the heartburn is awful....but I'm not complaining as long as they are both healthy.

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Mrscc, why the scans every 4 weeks after the 20wk scan - is that because they're twins?


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

sarahdc said:


> apparently I have four follies growing but the doctor (really nice older lady but missed her name) she said that if the four grow to full size they wont inseminate but it could be that the three bigger ones will only grow to full size. Does that make sense?


Hi Sarah

Yes, does make sense and chimes with what they told me last time. I'm interested as I thought I responded ok with 3 good sized follies on 50mg Clomid on the 1st go, so I was surprised when Dr R wanted to up the dose to 100mg this time and seemed to think my response hadn't been that great. I'm a bit worried about over responding, can't bear the thought of it being cancelled but twins would be too much for me. All will become clear tomorrow. BTW - are you a Kiwi or just holidaying in NZ last Christmas? I spent time in Aus with 2 different friends who are having IVF and it's so much cheaper there. Tempting to go back...(on so many levels)

We are using my DH's frozen sperm and the prep time on that was only an hour or so including defrosting, but I agree with what Jenny said. Keep your DP on standby though! Running shoes on boys!

Mrs CC - phew! You're little ones are all nice and snug in there. Hope you are relaxing now.

Jo - good luck for your busy week ahead, hope that all are good to go in early Feb.

Louise - great results on Sat. Nice to have some good surprises. Sounds really positive.

To all of you injecting, getting used to injecting, worrying about injecting.. I would hate that, so you have my sympathy as well as awe at being able to cope at all!

All the best for the week ahead everyone - have a great meet up on Tues. 
GG


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello ladies hope your all ok

Louise  thats really good news on your follies so far so good  for you did you have your scan today?

Jen good luck on your 2ww wait just try and chill hard to say i know i have only done it once before and it was hell   

sarah what exactly is iui is it like ivf still pretty new to  all this stuff sorry

sorry i keep forgetting names as soon as i read them so hope all pupo ladies are doing well    

Good luck for all those having ec et stimms and scans  

Just waiting for my af so i can start injecting, makes it seem more real.  i just hope i can get some decent follies this time around as cant afford another go after this. have given up smoking and changed my diet lots feel more prepared this time around and its good to have you ladies to talk to 
Rachebw


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Sarah, I have the same Q as GG - are you a Kiwi (like me??).  For my IUI (not at CRGH) they told my DH he had to be at the clinic by 9am on basting day and I had to be ready for basting at noon.  My notes say that the sperm-washing can take 2-3 hours.  Am sure once you call in with your surge they'll give you the details of who needs to be where and when    Good luck!!

Jo, wow, EC on 3/2 - things seem to move really fast once you stop the Primolut?

Hi Louise - I'm not IVF expert but I believe the various meds you're injecting encourage as many follies as possible to grow without 1-2 becoming dominant as they would do in a 'normal' cycle.

Hi GG, today it was still light at 5pm and we're a month past the shortest day, so things can only get better!  Did you bring back any nice Oz food you could treat yourself too?  My DH loves Fruit Tingles and Chicken Crimpy Shapes!

Mrs CC - LOL about your snoozy baby.  So glad everything (everyone!) is looking ship-shape   

Jenny, feeling any better today?  Hope so.   Know what you mean about no exercising - that has been the hardest thing for me with TTC.  Tried a few times going to the gym to exercise 'moderately' but felt like a waste of time!

Hi to everybody else   
xoxo
kd


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi All, Trying to read all the messages from everyone as haven't been on here for a few days.

So lets see .....

Jenny- hope you feeling a lot better today, i had a terrible cold for the week, with the dose of nose bleeds too which i hate, so Wishing you better and not long to go nearly to end of 2ww.xx xx  

Welcome to Sarah, rachelbw and all new comers, I'm fairly new this is my second week nearly on the thread, and everyone is lovely and helpful.xxx,so good luck with your treatments too    
Rachel you said you doing IUI too ...and waiting for your AF, snap so am i!  

Mrs CC so glad all is going well and good luck with the rest of your scans, for you two babies, Which hospital have you gone too now, and was that after 10weeks from being discharged from crgh or are you always with crgh this I'm little confused about....  

Louise- hope you scan went OK yesterday....  

GG- I too saw Mr R and do you see him again? As I've only spoken and seen the nurse and embryologist? How come you went to double dose of Clomid, I have the packet ready and waiting for AF to arrive... 

Cecliab and Polly, how are you both, sending you warm           .. Polly hope MIL is ok and you both deserve a little mini break xx 

EBC you waiting af too, hope comes soon then you can start Tx...  

Hi to JO, 24hrs-good luck with PG hope you OK, KDB, and all of you sorry if i have forgotten anyone. Sending you many 
     

AFM- went to a two week workshop well two Saturdays for DC network, was helpful and saw other using donor eggs/sperm,, made my DH talk more and express our concerns, and issues and challenges that we are facing and will we feel face during DIUI.... I'm still scared and worried, and counting the days to AF ,keep writing days down in all diaries and calender! Think I'm no obsessed with AF and hope it comes on time....

I stop for now must do some work, Love to all, Joanna xx
  ^Reiko^    

For all those going to ping pong tomorrow enjoy, its next road away from my work, it’s always busy and looks nice, i hope i can come to the next one as it would be so lovely to meet everyone as i don’t have anyone else i can talk too or share things with- no one in my family/friends that we have told understands! So im so alone.... but not now i have found you ladies, THANK You from the bottom of my heart for sharing your tx with me too xx
Sorry if i got anything incorrect, i have a pad and looking at two windows open for this thread! 
!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Girls,

BoBo.....I was discharged from CRGH after my 9wk scan there. Then you are just passed over to the NHS for normal preganancy care. I went to my gp to register my pg and they then refer you to your local hosp, so I'm now under Queen Elizabeth in Woolwich as I'm in Greenwich and thats my nearest hosp.

EBC.....yes it's scans every 4wks cos its a twin pregnancy.

CC.x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I was at clinic today to check how I'd responded before my IUI. It's interesting how random it all seems as last time on 50mg clomid I responded well, with 3 good sized follies. This time of 100mg, I only have 1 good one measuring 22mm. My lining was 10mm so good to go. They gave me the Pregnyl and IUI will be tomorrow. I asked the Dr if she could see anything that might have caused my heavy bleeding this period and she says it looks like there is a polyp there. So now I'm worried that this IUI  (and the one before) are doomed to fail anyway as a polyp can stop implantation. I'm a bit annoyed as I had a HSG at my previous hospital and it's on my notes that the uterine cavity showed a possible small mass. I've called clinic to speak to Dr R as I don't really want to go ahead and waste not only our money but 2 of our remaining vials of frozen sperm. 

So I'm a bit confused now. Don't know whether this is all a good idea or not! Has anyone else on here had treatment for polyps (D&C)?? Is it grim??

BoBo - yes, Dr R will do the IUI himself and you will see him for a follow up if you want/need to discuss what to do next if it doesn't work. I'm not sure why he wanted to double the Clomid, but it seems that it was just as well this time as I didn't respond that well. But make sure you only do whatever you've been told with that. It was his idea, not mine! Hope AF arrives soon so you can get on with it. It's just one waiting game after another really.


KDB - a big packet of Timtams and a few Cherry Ripes might have been snuck into our bag in Aus....shhh!!

Best to everyone... I'm off to sit around with my hot water bottle, thinking about ovulation!

GG x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

AAARGH!! Right, I want to swear now!!!   

Mr R just called me and we talked through my situation. He recommended we cancel the IUI now, I get the polyp treated and come back when it's sorted. I can't believe it. All that abstaining, vitamin popping and bloody pineapple. I kinda thought this might happen when I was thinking through on the way home today, and I'm glad he's not urging me to go ahead anyway as I really don't want to do IUI if it's pointless. But I do feel all dressed up and nowhere to go. 

Big glass of wine for me tonight!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi GG- 

Just asked how things were going on spinal thread and then saw on here that's its not good- how annoying   Hope you are ok- it is so rubbish when you get all geared up for something and it doesn't happen- I felt like that when our first cycle got cancelled. 

Good luck getting the polyp sorted- I have no idea what that involves- hope it isn't too complicated, 

love 

Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

GG:  How bl**dy annoying.... I know I'd be   too... at least you found out before wasting a vial.  I believe that all things happen for a reason; maybe this is a time to have a think about things and the way forward.  Sorry, don't know anything about polyps but I'm sure one of these girls will 

Louise:  How's things with you?  I'm OK but the injections as well as the clomid is quite a lot... I think it's the clomid that's making me wake up at night boiling hot, and the injections that are making me drink (and therefore pee) for England!

BoBo/Joanna:  Shame you can't make it tomorrow night.  Glad you and DH are getting to gripes with the whole dIUI thing; this infertility lark's a minefield  

Mrs CC:  Glad the scan was all good, even though you have one disobedient child already by the sound of it  

Rachel:  Let's hope AF arrives soon and you can get going, yey!

Hi to everyone else, and especially looking forward to meeting a lot of you tomorrow at Ping Pong... what name's the table booked under... how will I know you all??!!

Jo
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All
Jo- Louise booked table so hopefully she'll let us know the name, but there's a bar area ahead of you as you come in so if we meet there- (I'll lurk at the entrance side of the bar!) they like you all to be there before showing you a table anyway, 

I'm tall with longish blonde hair- and a black coat-


Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Kate, I'll look out for you!  I'm short with long dark hair... will probably wear my purple knee-length boots tomorrow for ease of identification


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll be at the bar as well, tall and dark, bob hair. 
the scan confirmed a boy! but they said everithing was so good that it will be my last scan! can you believe it?   
i thought i'd had the chance to see the baby from time to time and now i'll have to wait 20 weeks to see it at all!!! Of course i'm very happy to see that everything is fine, but NO SCANS AT ALL...! I can't believe it!
See you tomorrow


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

24hours: ooooh sounds so exciting!!! Being on here makes me so excited to start!! Good Luck.

GG: Thats not good news, but I agree that you dont want to waste time and effort for something problematic. But we've all waited this long, a month or two can't hurt for the miracle bundle at the end. Its interesting because last night I was wondering, with all this talk of follies, what if theyre not big enough? Treatment doesnt stop there does it? You just wait and go again..right? I was confused, I thought they would say - oh well, sorry, thats it, the end. ?


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

GG i am so sorry to hear this news xx    ^hugme
be positive  next month is your month too.I'm glad Mr RaNi was honest with you as well and glad that you haven't wasted another ampule if that makes sense  xxx yes you deserve that glass of wine...and hope you sort the polyp.x       


HI TO ALL XX


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

24hrs......Glad scan went ok hon....yey a boy. Exciting, have you been thinking of names??
Yep with a straightforward pg, you only have a couple of scans.....weird isn't it. Especially as ther'es nothing straightforward as to how we all get to this stage!! I know you have to pay, but you can always have a private scan if you're desperate to see him again before he arrives.

GG.....Oh how bloody annoying for you hon. I know in these situations it's always best to stop and start again when everything is sorted, but horrible when you think you're nearly there!! Still got your 2 vials left as well, that's the main thing. I hope you don't have to wait long for the polyp to go, sorry I don't anything about them....but I'm sure someone on here will. Chilling with a nice glass of wine is just what you need....you enjoy it girl.

Hi to everyone else,
Enjoy yourselves tomorrow night, sorry I won't be seeing you all.....I'll be there next time.

CC.x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,

GG - that is crap, I'm so sorry lovely. Atleast you found out before hand rather than go through the whole process and it be a waste of time and a vial. I know what you mean though, when you're mentally prepared for it - bit of an anticlimax. Enjoy your wine girl! Yep I am a kiwi, I've been living in London for ten years now, I have no idea where that time went! Are you also from Aussie or NZ?

Hi KDB, how funny where everywhere hey? 

Rachel - IUI is basically when they give you drugs to make you ovulate and then inseminate you with sperm. All sounds pretty straight forward hey, ..if only! 

24 hours - that is brilliant, how lovely. It is so fantastic to hear the success stories.

Hi everyone else, would love to meet you all tomorrow and put faces to names but I can't get out of this other thing without looking completely rude. Can't wait for the next one.

Well it looks like I'm having my IUI tomorrow. I have two big follies and one smaller  and then one small but reading some of you others girls that sounds like I have very few or is it different for IVF?

Sarah


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi GG, mmmm Timtams! My Gran and Mum sent us a box of goodies before Xmas ($70 postage!) filled with NZ sweets and Burger Rings... and now I can't eat them because I'm doing Low GL to get rid of the cyst! DH is gobbling a few Jaffas every night - says he's doing me a favour!

Oh [email protected] just saw your post re; cancellation.  I can understand your disappointment, although as you say, better to save the $$ and the swimmers. I remember reading about one of the girls on another thread who got a BFP and had a polyp - it disappeared of its own accord and caused some bleeding but she was ok. (Although that was with IVF and I don't know if the polyp was there during tx or if they saw it first at the 6wk pg scan.)

Enjoy the wine-time!! 

Hi Jo - hot flushes were the only s/e I had from Clomid, so you can def blame the crazy pills! Bizarrely I am getting the same thing now since starting the herbs - am  this means they're working!

Kia Ora Sarah, LOL  Two large follies is perfect for IUI, some clinics won't do the basting if you've any more than that. All the best for tomorrow, honeybee 

Congrats 24hrs, looking forward to meeting you and your bump tomorrow!

Big hello to everyone else xoxo 

*.... re; Ping Pong -* I am average height, straight shoulder-length brown hair - no idea what I'll be wearing but assuming it's cold I'll be wearing (or carrying) a pink hat. It's 6.30pm right?

p.s. is anyone watching Glee?


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Bobo - the workshop sounds interesting.  How did you get involved with that?  We went to Ping Pong on our last evening out and liked it so much, we are going back.  Hopefully you can make the next one - I had never met any of the girls before then, but found it really nice to meet people and chat through issues face to face.

GG - what a pain about your cycle.  I know that waiting another month at the moment will seem like ages.  I remember when I had my failed cycle, the thought of waiting a few months to get going again seemed awful.  But looking back, it was best to wait to get the right tests done etc to get the best result.  There would have been no point going for this cycle just to be disappointed.  But for now, enjoy a big glass of wine...

Jo - am getting quite expert at the injections now - did four different ones yesterday!  Finished the clomid yesterday.  I kept waking up in the night drenched in sweat.  Nice!  I am weeing a lot too, but blaming that on all the water I am drinking.  Had crampy pains yesterday and was hoeping that was my ovaries working overtime.  

Mrs CC - scan sounds really exciting.  So glad all is going well.  Sorry we won;t get to see you and your bump tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.  

AFM - next scan tomorrow and starting to feel nervous, hoping those follies are growing.  Was fairly useless at work today, finding it difficult to concentrate on anything much.

Looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow - I make it Kate, Vicky, Jo, 24hrs, kdb and me.  Have I missed anyone?  The table is booked for 8, so any last minute additions very welcome!  The table is booked in my name, but I will make sure I get there in time.  Table is booked for 6.30pm.  Think I will be wearing black trousers and pick scarf, average height, blondish curly hair.  

Louise x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, 
GG-its very frustrating but like you say when the sperm is so valuable then its best to save it for next time. Wine seems to be the best way forward

Louise-Hope scan tomorrow confirms there is a good response-look forward to seeing you tomorrow evening!


Jo-well done on the injections-i got hot and sweaty with clomid too. Lok forward to seeing you tomorrow-you can always text me if you can't find us!

Kdb-loving Glee!

Sarah-good luck for IUI tomorrow-hope all goes swimmingly!

MrsCC sounds like you had to jump through a few hoops to get twinny into position-I've got my nuchal translucency on Thursday-excited but dreading bad results!

Hi to everyone else-looking forward to tomorrow evening-lots of dumpling goodness!

AFM-counting the days until Thursday,!

Vicky


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies

rachel - hope AF turns up really soon so you can get started with TX

Mrs CC - glad all good with double bump    sorry to hear you are getting headaches and heartburn not nice xx

gelatogirl -        so so sorry to hear that they are cancelling your TX hon, not fair, know how hard it is when you have got all geared up for it and then they cancel it.. thinking of you xxx hope they can sort the polyp out asap xx

jo - hope injections go well for you     that all goes great with your cycle. Clomid gave me hot flushes and nightly sweats too xx

louise -      that follies growing nicely xx

24hours - congratulations on confirmed being a boy. What a complete pain that you don't getting anymore until 20 weeks on NHS thats rubbish.. Think I would be inclined to get a private one done in-between, those 4d scans look really cool!!

sarah - two big follies and one smaller one is perfect for IUI, don't worry thats a great result, the thickness of your lining is more important for implantation and a successful outcome of a BFP than how many follies, more than twins would be a heck of a strain on your body and stress levels anyway...well thats just my opinion anyway     . But don't worry its a great result two follies mean double the chances of success.     that everything goes great tomorrow for your IUI..  

bobo - Hope you and DH are coming to terms with the whole donor thing?    if you want to chat about it hon, just PM me I am happy to listen and to share my thoughts and feelings with you as I know only too well how hard and difficult it is to accept not being able to use your DH's sperm to create a baby, but also know that you and your DH will make great parents and love your baby even more so because of what you have had to go through to get them..xx   . Your love for eachother is really what makes a baby hon xx ..Thats great that you went to the DC network courses, I am trying to get DH to agree to go to the DC Network National meeting on 13th March in London as think it would be good for him to share his feelings with other men going through similar experiences, does worry me that he doesnt talk much about it.. typical MAN hey!!  

vicks -     that all great with your scan on  Thursday (hope I remembered that right?!)

hello to kdb, kate, vicks, vm, fozi, rex, mami, everyone else lots of     Have fun tomorrow girls, sorry I am missing it but look forward to seeing you at the next event xx

AFM - cold getting better, still getting the nightly sweats and waking up with PJ's soaked but cough and sore throat getting better.... just glad I am chilling at home and not doing much... 2ww goes slow though when your not rushing around, but reckon my body could do with a rest anyway and try and build up my immune system a bit!!

lots of love
sweetdreamsxx


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls, sorry just a quick one from me. I will be joining you tomorrow as well. Looking forward to seeing you all! V xx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

VM - sorry I missed you off the list - see you later!

Louise


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello everyone xx    

Sweetdreams- thank u for your lovely message yesterday. Will PM u later on, hope u feeling better today , yes u need to rest and soon 2WW be over xx  

Rachel- I hope your AF comes soon then u too can start treatment.  

Gg - how you today, need I ask hope u had a nice glass of wine xx 24hours - fab news a boy many congratulations. Shame u can't have another scan that's poop. !  

Mrs CC - forgot to mention yesterday I hope your headaches and heartburn go soon xx 

JO - hope injections go OK xx I'm going to be taking clomid so heard a few side effects that may happen, going try and take night time and see- well once af comes!

Louise - glad your follies growing nicely and hope scan goes OK today xxx I'd love to come the next time to dinner as be so great to meet everyone enjoy x 

Sarah - so glad u got three nice follies that are great. Wishing u all the best for IUI today xx 

Vicky - hope your scan goes well this Thursday too xxx hello to all and hope those ladies going tonight have a lovely time xxx 

AFM - I'm ok just thinking too much and hoping picked right donor, DH keeps telling me stop looking and be fine. Will write more later it is  going to be one of those days again xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

morning ladies how are you all 

sweet dreams hope you feel better soon.   

louise good luck with your scan today  

sarah good luck today hun its so exciting  

GG hope you feel a bit better today it is upsetting but wont be long and you can try again  

Mrs cc twins thats great 

24 hours a boy wow 

BoBo your hubby will love him/her whatever so try not to worry to much its hard but you will be ok  

sorry if i forgot anyone else    

Still no Af getting a bit fed up now as got such bad tummy ache but nothing. 
good luck to everyone sending     

Rachel bw


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Sorry I'm going to miss the girls night out yet again...seems I am destined never to meet any of you. 

Went for a scan yesterday and it seems they haven't got it all with the D&C and there are still "remaining products of conception" left behind. I figured this out myself as on Sunday night had a lot of pain and bleeding. They said it should come out naturally but if I'm still bleeding after 2 weeks I'll have to go back in to hospital for another go.

Hope you are all well. Sorry sure you will understand no personals.

Pollyx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Polly just a quick message I'm so sorry you are going through this sending you many     

We will all meet very soon and thinking of you xxxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Polly:  Sorry that you're having a bad time      If there is such a thing as fate (I believe so), then you're due some seriously good luck after what you've been through.  Here's hoping that what you're currently going through will soon be a distant memory and you'll have your BFP very shortly    Also, sorry you won't be there tonight - definitely next time.

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I just lost a post grrrrr  

Polly    I second Jo in hoping a big slice of luck is coming your way soon, 

Bobo- sorry you are having one of those days- sometimes IF just gets to you doesn't it,  

GG- hope the wine helped last night, 

Cecelia- how are you doing? 

HI to Rachel- hope AF hurries up for you,

Mrs CC- so exciting about your twins- how preg do you look now?

Well- we had our follow up and I'm relieved- I am chromosonally normal and thrombophilia screening was normal too- I do, however, have slightly elevated NK cells so will be on prednisolone next FET, I think I was almost hoping for that result as it can be tackled and is not too serious IYKWIM- I was so nervous this morning, 

Looking forward to seeing people tonight, and catching up with other people soon, 

love 

Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kate,

Glad to hear all test results normal... I know what you mean about nervousness; it's kind of like sitting an exam without being able to do any kind of revision and then panicking about the results.  And I know what you mean about the NK cells, i.e. hopefully that was the problem, which is easily sorted, leading to a BFP.  Fingers crossed!  

Look forward to meeting you later.

x


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

hi girls...
I don't even know if I'm in the right area... This is my first posting. We have jsut found out we need ICSI and I am trying to choose a clinic. i am torn between ARGC and CRGH... i wondered if any of you would mind giving me a little feedback on your experience of CRGh. Thank you. So overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Hopeful, 

We feel very positive about CRGH even though I haven't got pregnant yet- they treat you individually and change things if they don't seem to be working for you, the nurses, docs, embryologists are all excellent and have a good manner with patients, 

I have also heard good things about ARGC although I think you can pay more there, 

good luck choosing- hope you are ok, 

Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a quick one from me…

First off, it was lovely to meet up last night with Maria, Louise, Kate, Vicky, Kerry and VM (sorry, didn’t catch your name!).  Good to have a girly chat and to stuff ourselves on dim sum, yum!  

Welcome to Hopeful; as Kate says, we all love CRGH.  I don’t know anything much about ARGC.  I suppose if you’ve got time you could go to an open day at both and see what you think.  Only pain at CRGH is the waiting times!  

AFM, I went for my first scan today.  Very, very disappointed.  The scan lady could only find two follicles; I didn’t even bother asking the sizes.  And the nurse said my lining’s really thin    I don’t quite understand as when I had my IVF at the other clinic I was on much lower meds overall (only Gonal-F) but had six follies on my first scan.  And now I’m on max doses I’m not sure quite how/if they can ‘tweak’ my drugs. 

See, I told you girls last night that my follicles wouldn’t be growing because I hadn’t been concentrating on them… jeez, many a word said in jest  

So I’m just waiting for the ‘phone call later to see what they say about leaving the meds as are or juggling them around a bit.  And I s’pose I just sit here in the meantime wondering what happens with the cycle, i.e. cancel or what (and the ‘what’ I presume is either IUI, which I’m not interested in, or ZIFT which I’d rather not do).  Bum.

Jo
x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm sorry this is a very quick message pick your brains who ever can help me.

So will try and read latest messages later and come back but hi to all and hope those that went to ping pong had a lovely time 
We have picked a donor but a little concerned as he maybe a donor of 9 years old! i.e. 2001 gave the sperm. is this too old, I'm very concerned we should be looking for someone who has recently donated.

Pleas help anyone haven't got long to go I'm so scared now. .... and been told by the clinic that we have to go direct to the bank to speak to them, im really concerned


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jo - lovely to meet you last night too    I'm sorry the scan result was disappointing 

Did the cons say why you're on Clomid as well as injectables?  I did two OI cycles on Clomid and both times it made my lining thin.  It can have this effect on about 30% of women.  Some clinics offer Sildena (Viagra) or Progynova (oestradiol) to help thicken the lining in IVF cycles.  (Although this is only half the equation; not sure what they will recommend for the follies  )

Hope you get the call soon and some good news xoxo

 24hrs, VM, Louise, Kate and Vicky - thanks so much for the meet-up last night - was great fun.  So reassuring to hear about your IVF experiences, and for the first time in ages I haven't woken up at 4.30am fretting about tx...

Polly, are you feeling any better today?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

kdb:  Glad you had a good night's sleep!  No the consultant didn't mention why clomid as well... thing is, I had three months on only clomid last summer (no IUI just old-fashioned method ) and I produced three follicles just doing that.  Not quite sure what's happened... hormone levels are meant to be all good, or so I thought.  I'm hoping that lady was just really bad at scans or my follies are hiding somewhere.  

Bobo:  Sorry, I don't have any knowledge about frozen donors; hope you get your answers, and some peace of mind... given that they can freeze eggs/embryos up to age 55 for us ladies though makes me think that the extra years don't matter, and hey, maybe there was less pollution around 9 years ago 

x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

P.S.  kdb - forgot to mention, I've got some progynova at home that I was prescribed but haven't been told when I should be taking this... I thought it was for post ET.

x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Update waiting for clinic to call me back again so we see what happens but i still have faith in crgh and the lady i speak to is so kind and helpful. so will be back with some good news i hope xxx


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

hello everyone,

I'm new...We have just found out we need ICSI-husband oligaterzoospermic( low sperm, low morphology)

I am seriously considering CRGH but am overwhelmed and am also drawn to ARGC. Would any of you mind taking the time to tell me what it was about CRGH which made you choose them and when are you are having treatment do you have to go in for daily blood tests?

Thank you so much for taking the time. Its all so full on and confronting isn't it..? x


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh God girls I am new to this site. I have just seen that you have replied to a post I put up yesterday which I had no idea how to find! Apologies for posting again! Thank you so much for your welcome and time. I will now go back and read them! xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bobo    

Jo, I'm the least qualified to help you LOL so double-check with the clinic when they call you back   You're right though, your follies may have been hiding today!  Let's hope that's the case   Re; the progynova - from what I've read, it can be used during stimms to help with the lining, and / or sometimes post ET along with the progesterone jabs or supps.  Apparently recent studies show that the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen could be as impt as the values of each, which is why both would be prescribed.

Let us know what the clinic says xoxo 

p.s. Sarahdc - how did your basting go yesterday?


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Jo......Sorry about your scan, I know how dissapointing this is. On my first scan I only had 4 follicles and only 3 were of decent size....I had a horrible doctor who just basicallly said "well they will probably cancel the tx" I came out of there crying! They kept my meds the same because they said if they upped my meds the decent follies would only get bigger and I wouldn't produce anymore. On my second scan I had a lovely doctor who told me not to worry. Yes still I only had 3 decent sized follies, which was unusual for my age (32) but it's quality not quantity, so she told me not to worry and they would prob bring EC forward to sat instead of mon. I had the EC on the sat and they actually found 6 eggs!! 3 fertilized and you know the rest....a huge double bump now at 14wks.
Firstly you didn't ask what size they were, so if they were still fairly small they may up your meds to see if you produce some more.
Secondly, I'm not sure if you've been doing anything to help womb lining and I'm not sure if this helped me or not, but I always had a warm hot water bottle on my tummy and drank loads of milk.
I was on progynova but you don't take this til after EC.
I can see why you're frustrated as on your last cycle you had more follies.....it doesn't make sense!!
I'm not sure if this has been any help to you at all and if you have anymore questions please ask.
Good luck hon, and try not to worry.....I remember getting on FF as soon as I got home and researching everything I could on follies etc.

CC.x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hopeful......We chose CRGH because their stats were good for my age and it was quite a straightforward journey for us, I was also looking at Hammersmith but my hubby said this would be a nightmare for us to get to.
They are obviously fantastic at what they do, and it worked for us....we are now 14wks pg with twins.
A few things though, you usually do have to wait round up there for your appointment...they are so busy. 
Do make a point of asking questions and ask to have things explained to you. I found that they weren't very forthcoming with there info and I'm not that good at asking, but as my hubby said at the time, you're paying a hell of a lot of money for the tx if you want things explained to you ask!
I found out most of the info I needed from this site....it was absolutley invaluable for me, I don't think I would have got through all the highs and lows without the support of the girls on this thread.
By the way we had low sperm count and they were lazy. Once we had started tx we found out that I was a poor responder as well and didn't produce that many eggs.
Once tx had started I think I was going up every 2 or 3 days for blood tests etc, but when they found out i wasn't responding very well I had to go up everyday for the bloods and scans. It is quite time consumming, luckily I work for myself and basically took the whole of the time off, but most women can't do this.

Anymore questions just ask.

CC.x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies

Polly- I hope you are doing okay lovely. This will pass and as Jo said good luck will be heading you way. x
BoBo - I'm really sorry I can't be any help to you, I hope it is all fine. Best of luck
Jo - that is disappointing about your scan, have you heard yet what they are going to do? What is ZIFT?
GG- how are you feeling?, have they said what they think you should do re polyp?
Jenny – how are you feeling with your cold? Your 2ww is nearly over soon, that is so exciting. Do you in a way kinda not want to test? Whenever I was late I never wanted to test as I enjoyed the possibility of being pregnant. 
KDB – nothing worse than waking up early and worrying, I pleased you had a good night sleep.
Hopeful - we originally went to CRGH on a reccommendation. We are really happy with the clinic though, they're not super pushy - we never felt pressured by them to have a lot of unnecessary test and they always said to us what test we need to have and to try our GP to keep costs down.

Everything seemed to go fine with my IUI yesterday, so now it's just a case of waiting I guess. 2 weeks seems like a long time! It was all over very quickly really. The Dr was really encouraging and said that the sperm sample was excellent 98% mobility and 50% normality (which she assured me was good) Made the mistake of telling DH, I've not heard the end of it – he can't understand why the Dr didn't want to come out and meet him. Typical man!
Hi everyone else, Rachel, Kate, Ceclilia, EBC, Louise, CC, 24 hours, vicks hope I haven't missed anyone.

Sarah


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

C.C thank you so much for taking the time to explain. Congratulations on your pregnancy. I work for myself too so I feel thankful for that. Just want to hurry up and make a decision so my brain can stop whirring.xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mrs CC:  Thanks for your kind words, it is reassuring about your experience, definitely.  Unfortunately CRGH can’t up my meds as I’m on maximum.  Maybe I’ve just had a dodgy cycle; AF was a bit weird this month tbh (only stayed a day and a half rather than the usual 5) but I thought that was down to the Primolut.  My lining’s usually OK so not sure what’s going on with that.  

Sarahdc:  Check your DH and his amazing sperm… I’m sure if the embryologist looked hard enough they all had Superman costumes on   Glad your IUI went well; and now starts the long 2WW.  As for ZIFT, this is sometimes used when response to IVF treatment isn’t good – they take the eggs out through laparoscopy, inseminate them, and then put them back into the fallopian tubes straight away.  It’s called GIFT when the insemination bit’s not done in the lab; the sperm are mixed with the eggs and then put back in the tubes.

Oh well, que sera sera and all that.  I’ll just have to be patient and see what they say.

x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello ladies

Sarah - hey your PUPO        . Glad all went great with your IUI yesterday.. Hope the 2ww goes quick for you and     that you get your BFP... xx

Kate - So glad that your results came back good and they can do something about the NK cells for next FET, must be huge relief for you    ^hugme

Hopefully - we looked into ARGC before we went with CRGH... I wasnt all that impressed with them when I spoke with them and they took ages to respond to my initial enquiry and I ended up chasing them.. so that annoyed me... not a great start... They just didn't feel right to us... Also the bad press they had a few years ago, I couldn't get that out of my head... Especially as I am over their "preferred age bracket of under 35's" as I am 36 didn't feel right... Sure they are a great clinic and have great successes for a lot of people but not for me... Also I heard from a girl who had TX with them that you have to go to the clinic a heck of a lot during your TX cycle... so not for me.. CRGH I am very impressed with and can recommend them highly, they are very friendly, helpful and very experienced, and Mr Serhal head of the clinic overseas the other doctors and keeps a close eye on stuff so that was reassuring.. The only things I would change are that you had the same Doctor throughout the whole of your TX cycle and that the appointments ran on time for a change... But as they are so big and so busy can understand why thats no always possible.. so hey ho... But apart from those two things perfect clinic for us... Hope you find the right one that feels right to you.... you have to feel confident and trust them... v important xx

Bobo - I wouldn't imagine the age of the sperm when its frozen would make a huge difference, I must admit I didn't even ask how long our frozen sperm has been stored at CRGH, we were more interested in whether donor had been successful or not in achieving pregnancies and he has so that was good enough for us... If the little swimmers manage to survive the defrosting and washing process then they must be very healthy and good to go through all that process... hope you get the clarification you need from the clinic... Are you speaking to Susanne as she is lovely and very good?  Just remember to go with the one that feels right not the one that necessary looks right on paper, it was very much which one felt right to us... from the heart feelings......  Sure all will be fine hon, try not to worry    

Jo - sorry to hear that your scan showed you didn't have as many follies as you would like, very disappointing for you hon    .  Sending you lots and lots of         that your follies continue to grow and some more grow too.  I am currently taking progynova (which I was told to start taking after IUI ) with the cyclogest as my lining was only 7.4 when I had my IUI so they want to try and thickening the lining and help with implantation...hopefully its worked..   

Polly -      so sorry hon for what you are going through xxx

hello to everyone else hope you are all ok   

AFM - Cold nearly gone now, just a bit of a cough left ... so almost back to normal now... I have been feeling a bit queasy the last two days and not wanting to eat much (not like me at all), so not sure whats that all about and also boobs are still v sore... don't know if side effects from drugs I am still on or maybe its something else... who knows just have to wait till OTD next wed to find that one out... don't think there is any harm in positive thinking mind you!!!  ... 

lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Jenny - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better; let's hope the symptoms you've got left are good ones   

Hopeful - Jenny's post jogged my memory on something... I heard (can't remember who from or whether a reliable source) that at ARGC they segment the clients into under and over 35s yet they only release press statements, etc. in relation to the under 35s results.  But I guess you can have a look on the HFEA website to get age bracketed stats.  Personally I think this type of statistics manipulation is a bit underhand.  

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

P.S.  Just heard back from CRGH; I'm just to carry on the same doses and then go for a scan Friday morning.  Apparently first scans can sometimes be a little deceiving.  Can't say I've found anything to support that when I've Googled (all I've found is that they expect arond 10 follies on the first scan), but hey ho, I have to go with it.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Jo.....fingers crossed that there will be some more follies there on Friday!

SD.....Positive thinking all the way hon....sounds very promising to me. What date do you test??

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Jo- sorry you had a disappointment- as I have PCOS I always have lots of little follies but on my treatment it took a while for any to get going- I remember getting quite anxious- so hopefully yours are doing that and will have sped/popped up by friday,   

Hopeful- we primarily chose CRGH as it seemed quite scientific and well researched when we went for the Open evening and both my husband and I liked that, we are happy with the choice we made, 

Jenny- glad you are feeling better and fingers crossed things are developing nicely.... PMA is great- 

KDB- lovely to meet you- glad you slept better- It is helpful to talk to people who are going through it isn't it? I know it helps me, 

Sarah- congrats on being PUPO- hooray! 

Bobo- don't know about sperm age but I'm sure if it was a prob they would have withdrawn it, good luck,

24hrs/VM- great to see you both and bumps last night- 

Vicks- have everything crossed for tomorrow- go BB  

hugs to everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Jo - That was exactly what I was getting at about ARGC - hence big reason for not going to them as didnt want to be treated like I didnt matter as in their eyes "past it".... sending you lots and lots of        for your follies and doing you a follie dance too                

Vicks- hope all goes great tomorrow     

Kate - hope you are ok hon xxx   

Bobo - when we decided upon our donor, we got info like height, build, colour hair, colour eyes and occupation and skin type but we also asked about "proven fertility" as we wanted a donor that had achieved successful pregnancies, so we chose our donor who has already got two successful pregnancies ongoing, we also asked how many vials the donor has in store at CRGH as we wanted one with as many as possible so we could use for how ever many attempts we needed and a possible sibling as well, however, we were told that the donor we chose from USA, could possibly get more vials of sperm if the ones they have had run out, but no guarantees. I guess it depends on whether you definitely want to use the same donor for all attempts at TX and a sibling or whether if you cant its not the end of the world,  we will try for a sibling with same donor but if we cant then we will use another donor... So when you speak to clinic try and find out how many vials they have in store at CRGH and also if any possiblity of getting some more in the future.. if not see what other donors they have who have lots of vials in store and try and chose another one... not easy hon especially when you made your mind up on one already... I remember how stressed out I got when we changed our donor after 1  attempt of TX... not easy xxxx... hope that helps hon xxxx   

xxxxxx


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining in!  I posted a message a few months ago but am only really getting started now so have just been following the thread and watching everyones progress!  It is so nice to see the support you all give each other and it is great to know that everyone on here understands what you are going through!!

I saw Dr Saab in November but as I had just had an ectopic pregnancy I had to wait a while before we could start tx.  Anyway my AF arrived today  and I am off to have an ORT done tomorrow.. which brings my first question, it says it should be done on day 2 - 5.. AF arrived at lunch time, is tomorrow afternoon considered day 2?? or is it still day 1 and should I rather book for Friday?  Feels like I am asking a dumb question but I am really not sure.. hmm maybe I should just call and check in the morning!

Hopefull - just wanted to let you know we chose CRGH because  it was recommended by 3 different consultants and when we had our first appointment Dr Saab was great and really made us feel comfortable and answered all our questions!

Looking forward to getting to know all of you better on our Tx journey!

Nat x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi nat,

welcome!  I remember from my notes that if your AF arrived at mid day or after then the next day is considered as day one. In your case I guess that means day one is tomorrow. Nothing is straightforward aye. Hope you find all the support and info you need from this thread.

Sarah


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Evening everyone - its busy on here!

Lovely to see some of you last night.  Made it back to do my jabs for 9.30!

Polly - Sorry to hear that you have to go through all this.  Thinking of you xx

Jo - so sorry to hear your scan news, particularly after feeling so positive last night and knowing all you have done to give yourself the best chance.  I know how awful I felt after my first cycle only gave two follicles.  I bawled in the waiting room!  Your response really doesn't make sense to me either given your stats.  But I have read lots of stories here about follicles increasing after the second scan or even later on in the cycle.  So don't give up hope! (BTW - I had a really short period this month too, so perhaps it is the primulot)  Its all so difficult though isn't it?  Too much waiting and fretting...

KDB - really glad you had a good night's sleep - it can make such a difference.  I have found it so helpful too to talk to others who understand what we are all going through.  

Hopeful - I swapped to CRGH this cycle after a bad experience elsewhere.  I was tempted to ARGC too, but didn't find them very helpful when I contacted them.  Plus they are shockingly expensive!  I have been really pleased with CRGH so far - I feel in safe hands there.  I know its really hard when you start - there are so many questions.  But the girls on here are great and I don't know how I would cope without them, so stick with us!

Mrs CC - your three folllies are a constant source of reassurance to me!  Sorry we didn't get to see your twin bump last night.

Sarah - My DH is constantly going on about his sperm - relieved he isn't the only one!

Jenny - glad you are feeling better.  Is 2ww dragging?

Zimmy - welcome to the thread!  

Hi to BoBo, Kate and Vicky (good luck for scan tomorrow!)

AFM - Felt very hormonal today.  Had argument with DH as he had taken my front door keys by accident this morning (admittedly, it was a one sided argument, as he knew better than to say anything!)  Trying to think follicle thoughts for next scan tomorrow AM.  

Quick question - if I have to carry on stimming for longer (quite likely), will Central Homecare or Healthcare at Home do smaller deliveries of moire drugs?  Won;t have enough and really don't want to have to pay clinic prices.

Did anyone watch the programme on older mums and IVF last night?

Louise xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi

Louise-- Central homecare I'm sure will do small doses of drugs(but might be worth calling to check) and you can also get the prescription faxed to them from the clinic if you need it in a rush- ask a nurse to do it for you, I did that at one point and got drugs next day, 

Zimmy- Hi again and good luck with everything,- i was going to say I thought if AF was in full flow by lunchtime that was day 1 - but that contradicts what Sarah said so maybe just phone clinic to see- I guess if you went for fri it is definitely in the right time zone, 

Bye for now,

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

louise - sorry to hear that you are not feeling so good     .  Sending you lots and lots of    for your follies and doing you a follie dance too         . hope all goes great with your scan twm.. xx


Zimmy - welcome to a great friendly thread and sorry for what you have already been through     .  CRGH are great so you are in fab hands... I am with Kate on this one, I thought if AF arrives by lunchtime then you count that as day 1..... Whoops thats what I have been basing all my TX on.... oh... if thats not right!!! hope your ORT tomorrow goes well hon and you get great results      

xxxxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

good evening ladies hope you are all well 

Congrats sarah your pupo      well done  

jen glad your feeling better today hun not long now bet you cant wait to test   

jo remember it only takes one, that majic one will do the trick  

Hopefull i chose crgh because everyone told me it was the best Dr Tayob my consultant at spire and my GP raved about it and cause of the cost we wanted the best, as we cant afford to do this over and over. At the end of the day its up to you its where you feel most comfortable good luck where ever you decide to cycle 

zimmi your in good hands with Dr Sabb he is lovely when i went back after my bfn in october i was sat in his room crying for ages the waiting room was full could tell he was busy but he did not rush me at all he was great so good luck to you  

And to all the others i have missed sorry    to you all. Started af today so i will be stimming on friday yipee makes it all seem so real cant belive back on the rollercoaster again what we go through we must be mad 


rachel bw


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

rachel - glad AF has turned up... hope all goes great with your stimming on Friday        that your cycle brings you a BFP this time... xx We are all mad putting ourselves through this TX rollercoaster, but will be all worth it when we are holding our little buddle of joys


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello All


Thanks for all the nice messages earlier this week after my IUI was cancelled. Yes, I did enjoy a glass of wine that night . Perhaps it was even two. Am feeling OK about it all now and am really grateful that Mr R got on the phone to me and agreed to be cautious and not be pushy. I'll have the polyp treated at CRGH next month and go from there. I'm going to book in with my acupuncturist in between and get everything tip top tastic in there and hopefully next time will be the one. Has anyone had a D&C at CRGH? How bad is it (scale of 1 - 10?)??

Welcome Hopeful (great name!!) and Zimmy, I hope  you get lots of support from here during your tx. Hopeful, I moved to CRGH after starting at Homerton which was too chaotic for words. I found it such a relief to actually be able to get through on the phone and everyone always call you back if they can't speak to you then and there. I'm under one of the head guys and he's even called me this week to discuss my treatment. I feel like I'm welcome to ask all the questions I want and they get answered. We've had some hiccups with billing but that could happen anywhere and you always need to check invoices anyway. All the staff always introduce themselves and I've been really happy with my care so far.

Bobo - knowing nothing about donor sperm (!) my thought was the same as Kate; surely they wouldn't keep it if it was past its best. But ask all the questions you need to.. it sounds like you've had some good advice from the others on here who have used a donor.

Jo - I've not had EC as I'm doing IUI but this month I sat with a hot water bottle on my tummy whenever possible and my lining was really great when they scanned me on Monday. I was also disappointed with my response this time (1 big one at 22mm and 2 small less than 11mm) I spoke to my acupuncturist and she explained that your hormones fluctuate from month to month and then if one gets going early, it dominates which is why I only had one big one. Perhaps you'll get a surprise at the next scan. I'm glad they are going forward still.

Sarah - wow, you're on the next bit of the rollercoaster. I hope you've got lots of distractions for the next 2 weeks. Go on, show us another BFP!!!

Kate - so glad to hear they can rule out the nasty stuff. Phew! Maybe you are getting closer to getting the jigsaw together. Are you still having that holiday or is it all on hold??


Polly - really hope they resolve everything this time. What a nightmare. Will you take a few months off or can you keep on with tx once you're onto a proper cycle again?

Hiya everyone, hope all are doing well - sorry not to be on track with personals for the whole gang.

GG


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello Sweet Dreams and Livity K and all new members since my last postings!

Really in a dilemma about what to do. Last cycle was supposed to be the last but really want to do it again.  DH does not.  He wants some normality after the three last awful years.  Anyone else in same boat or anyone any advice.  We still have 4 Frozen embies.

Love and   to all - will get in the know with everyone soon.  This board is such a support

Kjp xxxx


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

I just wanted to say a massive thank you to all of you. I am really overwhelmed by your taking the time to reply. x As I  start treatment I hope I will be able to support you all rather than just bleeding you for information as I am at the moment!

Its really reassuring that you are all so happy. I just have one other quick question - I thought that the costs for ARGC and CRGH would be comparable am I wrong?
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hopeful - I think you should budget around 6K for IVF at CRGH.  I have heard it is about 12k for ARGC.

Louise


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

kjp said:


> Really in a dilemma about what to do. Last cycle was supposed to be the last but really want to do it again. DH does not. He wants some normality after the three last awful years. Anyone else in same boat or anyone any advice. We still have 4 Frozen embies.


KJP - I feel for you. I think we have a bit of experience in common as I also have a DD (4.5yrs) conceived naturally before my DH broke his back, suffering a spinal cord injury which means he cannot ejaculate. So different reasons have brought us to AC but here we are. I'd love for my DD to have a sibling but at the moment I feel like she is past babyhood, she is at school and our lives are settling into a nice pattern. But we are trying and I guess in common with you, because of our existing child we don't get NHS funding. So we are looking at 1 more IUI and then We can't actually afford the ICSI we'd need. So I think I'll be in a pretty similar place to you if this next IUI doesn't work. I can only imagine that those frozen embryos are very hard to forget about. I feel a bit like that about the frozen sperm we have!! I had a few months off at the end of last year and felt almost like I could see that with time I know I could be OK and move on - and enjoy what we have. Once you step back into the clinic and jump on here, it grabs you again and of course you want to believe it will work or why would you try. How did you decide how many goes to have? Was this something you and your DH were quite clear about at the time?

I don't have an answer for you, but wanted you to know that I sympathise with your situation and know it's not at all easy. Have you had/considered having some counselling? I know there were leaflets in my CRGH pack about the services they offer. I'm sure they would be good at guiding you through this.

take care

GG xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

KJP - I can only imagine your situation, but as the embies are safe in the freezer for now why don't you take a 6 moonth break from tx, do nice things as a family together and try to get back to some sort of normality, then have a go at FET when you are all rested and relaxed. I am sure DH is not keen on more tx at the moment as he sees it causes you all as a family, but particularly you pain and stress and wants to protect you from it as the only positive thing he can do in this situation. At least you have no rush to make a decision and am sure you will work out what is best together    

Hi to everyone
Welcome to the newbies, this thread is lovely and CRGH are a great clinic good luck
love
C


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

morning ladies hope you are all we well

Sweet dreams- hope your chilling out i think the 2ww is the most stressfull part of the tx, are you working or are you at home? last time i worked nights so had all day to stress about any little niggle. good luck to you hun    half way there to holding a baby in your arms   

Kjp- cc is right give yourself some time your embies are being looked after so dont worry about them for a while concentrate on yourself and your family. You can then start again stronger next time around if thats what you want to do good luck hun whatever you decide     all goes well

GG- hope your ok good luck for your next tx   

and     to all the other ladies on here, 

Rachelbw


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

   

Trying to update myself with everyone's news and hope i get it right.
Firstly thank you to you all for your comments regarding my message yesterday, sorry to have ranted off a bit but well i was a bit distressed! Thank you for personal messages too....

Polly *  how are you feeling today, - need i ask, wishing you all the best in your next decision and look after yourself. X

Sweetdreams* thank you again so much I pm you.... ^hugme ^...

JO* sorry to hear about your scan, hoping your follies continue to grow.. 

Zimmi and Hopeful welcome to the thread this is a wonderful thread to be on everyone is so helpful and we are all here for each other, wishing you all the best with your treatments. 

Sarah*  Woooo hoooo many congrats on being PUPO!!!!- Glad IUI went fine, and now the 2ww will be all good, take it easy.... 

Kate* Glad results came back fine. 

GG* Glad you enjoyed your wine the other night  ,glad you are not being pushed or anything, and the Docs are keeping in touch with you about the polyp too..What is D&C ?

Hello to everyone else xxx  

AFM – had many calls from embryologist and she been so helpful and kind, wants us to be happy with our decision, she gave me some more info on him as much she she is allowed. Spoke to DH about this and ndnt he said how do i feel , up to me if i don't feel for this donor then know we pick from the other one as we chose from the 10 to 4 to 2 then this 1...  I did prior to hearing from CRGH get in touch with the bank and they are going to help in seeing if they can get any up to date info, not sure if its wrong of me to do this but i need to put my mind at ease a little more or i might just be reading in to things i shouldnt be so concerned about! Anyway will  update you as and when.
Love to you all, 
Xxxxxx 

fairydust^


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Having a good day today. Back at work...well working from home so keeping busy. 

Saw Mr Salim today...he squeezed me in specially. He is so, so lovely and made everything alright. He totally agrees with everything I want to do...I was worried he would try to discourage me from having a fresh cycle but he was all for it. He said there was no point wasting my last NHS cycle on a £500 procedure for the FET, and really wants me to get some more 37 year old snowbabies stored up as the quality will deteriorate as I get older. So I am on the books to start my second IVF cycle when I get my second AF in march...it's made me feel really positive and have something to look forward to.

Jo...don't worry too much about your first scan...I'm sure I had more follies as the time went on and mine didn't mature til right at the last minute so was unsure if I would have any mature follies...I ended up with quite a few but my initial few scans were not that promising. So chin up and think FOLLIES!

Gelatogirl...sorry you got cancelled...I've been cancelled a few times and it is really distressing but on the upside you can have a couple more naughty weeks! I had my D&C (ERPC) at UCH main hospital...it was not too painful and the recovery time is about 3 days til you are back to normal. I opted for general though I think you can have it under local so the recovery time is quicker...it may hurt more though.

Kate, Louise, Bobo, Vicks, Cecilia x, Molly, Jenny, 24, MrsCC and everyone else...lots of love and thanks for all you kindness and support  

Polly x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Polly - glad to hear you sounding so much more positive today.  

Bit of a me post, I'm afraid.  Scan this morning only showed two follicles of any decent size with a third not really viable.  Scan lady (the older one who always wears the black coat) said that no more were likely to grow and on that basis would probably not go ahead with IVF and GIFT but do IUI.  Feeling really sad and fed up.  After all the effort I have put in, I am back where I started last year with two measly follicles.  Need some positive thoughts, girls!

Will pop back on later and do personals xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

evening ladies 

Louise so sorry hun when is your next scan ion my 1st scan they saw 2 follies on my 2nd there was 3 and they were going to cancel but when i went in for my last scan 2 days before collection there was 4 when i had my ec there removed 6, so you never know dont give up yet     

Polly hope your ok you sound a bit more positive  

rachelbw


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening!

Louise-I'm so sorry, how frsutrating! It might be worth booking in a consult with one of the specalists, Ranieri if around or Saab/abromov and ask them what they think. It depends where you are on the financial side as obviously IUI would be cheaper allowing you another go, but it might still be worth asking about GIFT.

Polly-glad you're feeling more positive- it helps to have something to aim for, lots of  for next cycle when you get going.

Bobo-I guess you need to do what feels best, whats your main fear? is it just the age of the sperm?

Kjp-I agree with Rachel in that maybe a compromise is to have a bit of a break, time to regroup with the family and then go with FETs with renewed vigor.

GG-glad you had a glass or two of wine, hope D+C goes ok

Rachel-good luck for the stimming-lots of follie vibes coming your way!
Sweetdreams-good luck with the 2ww

Zimmy/hopeful-welcome!

Jo-As per text-don't give up yet-more may yet come out of the wood work-good luck for tomorrow!x

Hi to everyone I might have missed-theres so many more of us now!

AFM-well blastoboy is still on track! had an incredibly detailed scan-heart, kidneys, bladder, nose you name it, all ok! Downs risk was 1/900 so no need for any further investigations, so big sigh of relief!

Vicky


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Louise, 

I'm so sorry to hear you had a disappointing scan- I agree with Vicks- ask to see/talk to someone senior about what they think- Couldn't 2 follies still have 2 + good eggs?? Sending you lots of hugs   and    When are you next going in? 

Thinking of you

Kate xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Vicks- logged on excitedly tonight in hope of hearing good BB news! Hooray!    

Enjoy tonight! Were the pics amazing?

Kate xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

louise -     so sorry your scan showed only two follies and they are going to have to cancel IVF and do IUI after everything you have been through..   .  Dont give up hope hon they are not going to cancel everything and must think that you can get a successful outcome with IUI...     only need one follie for that so you have double the chances of success and getting your BFP...           I can imagine how disappointed you are... but dont give up there is still great hope... xxx  .  Really hoping it all works out for you xxx

vicks - so glad everything all great at your scan with blastboy and all healthy and happy... how very exciting hon, really happy for you xxxx

lots of love to everyone else
jenny xxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello again

Thanks for all your support.

Vicky - really glad blastoboy is doing well xx

Like the idea of seeing one of the consultants to discuss next stage but next and last scan scheduled for Saturday - presumably they won't be around then.  Tempted to ask if I can stim for another two days and then book in to see one on Monday.  Views?

(Sorry for the me post again)

Louise x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Louise, 
It might be worth ringing to ask who's there on sat as I've definitely seen senior people around at the weekend, I think they are all rota'd- 

don't worry about me posts that's what we're here for, 

 Kate x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Simple question , what does FET stand for?  I've seen FET and Natural FET on the bottom of some of your posts.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi EBC
FET= Frozen embryo transfer- 

Medicated is when you downreg and then take oestrogen and later progesterone to build your womb lining ready for your embie

Natural they monitor ovulation and put the frostie back as if it had been made that month, 

have a good evening

Kate x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Louise-best not wait until Saturday-ring tomorrow and ask either to talk to doctor on phone or if you can pop in and see someone, thats what we're paying for! As Kate says theres often someone senior around at the weekend but you can't be sure.
Vicky


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hi again 

lou i agree with vicky ring them tom and see what you can do it is as vicky said paying for   

Mrs C was this your 1st attempt at Ivf  

Vicky well done for bb  

rachelbw


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey girls,

Just a really quick one from me...

Vick:  Excellent news about blasto boy; well done for such low odds... 1/900, wow!  You must be over the moon; I'm so pleased for you.

Louise:  Oh my, that news must've felt like they really pulled the carpet from under your feet... 9 follies down to 2.  As with the other girls, I'd really push to talk to someone senior, over the 'phone if needs be.  Obviously I've been thinking about what I'd do if I'm only packing a couple of follies tomorrow as well... I think I might plump for IUI if I thought we'd have a chance but v v unlikely with DH.  Still, as your DH keeps telling you, there's nothing wrong with him!  Might be worth a punt.  I also like the idea of GIFT, it's just the reality (and another lap) that puts me off.  Feeling for you    

AFM, really not feeling right.  Don't know if any of you noticed the other night but I had loads of drinks (non alcoholic of course!).  Normally I need to push myself to drink about 1.5 litres a day, but with tx I've been drinking about 4 litres a day and still not quenching my thirst.  I just wonder whether all the meds is too much for me.  Went to acupuncturist today and he says I've got too much heat (I'm normally cold) and haven't got enough blood.  Am sooo not feeling this now... and on top my Mum's just been taken into hospital for some tests.  Still, tomorrow's another day.

Oh and Polly, I'm trying to remember my follie concentration:  "Listen to POLLY and just think FOLLIE" 

Jo
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Right - last question from me tonight - if I carry on stimming, I will need more Menopur and Gonal F.  I really don't want to pay clinic prices - does anyone know a pharmacy in London where I can get a reasonable price over the counter?

Jo - really sorry to hear things don't seem to be going great - what time is your scan tomorrow?  Fingers crossed xxx

Girls - thanks for all your advice this evening, you have kept me sane xx


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

hi ladies,

wow it has been busy here, I will go back and read everything to write personals later on. I have a quick question,...I had my IUI on Tuesday but when I did an ovulation test last night and this morning it came up positive! I feel a bit anxious as does this essentially mean that the whole IUI process was miss timed?? What should I do?

Sarah


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sarah - I think that if you've had pregnyl, then the test will be positive and it will still be in your system. For example, when I was in on Monday and had my pregnyl jab, I asked the nurse if there was any need to do the urine test next morning before I came in for the IUI and she said 'No, as the pregnyl will make it show positive anyway'. Having had the pregnyl, you will have ovulated for sure within the 24hr window. Try not to fret. Now all you have to do is stay away from the preg test sticks calling you from the cupboard..... good luck, I'm keeping everything crossed for you as I really want one of us IUI girls to get it right!

xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

Rachel ~ Yey it's all go today, good luck with the stimming hon. Yes this was our 1st attempt at IVF with ICSI....I think that's why it's taken so long for the pregnancy to sink in. Even though it's so unfair that any of us have to go through this, I feel very very lucky for it to have worked 1st time.

Polly ~ I'm so glad you are feeling more positive, March will be here in no time and you will be a step closer to that BFP. Loads of love.

Louise ~ So sorry you didn't get more follies on your scan hon, I know how dissapointed you must be, but Rachel's right you never know what your next scan might show up, when is your next scan hon? Def talk to a senior dr. get some more imput then you can make an informed decision.

Vicks ~ Fantastic news about your low risk after nt scan, you must be so happy. I'm a bit miffed as I wasn't given my risk after the measurement although both were well within the normal range! I just assumed I needed a blood test as well.....annoying!!

Jo ~ Good luck for your scan today hon, I hope you get some good news.

Hi to everyone else, love to all.

Well I had a christening last Sunday, and people could not believe how big I am already, which is nice cos I def look pg!!
As I said to Vicks earlier, I'm a bit miffed as after my nt scan I didn't get my risk told to me, I just assumed I needed the quad blood test  before they gave it to me. Both results were well within normal range I know that, so I'm hoping the risk is very low as I'm under 35 as well. I have an appointment with the twin consultant on Wed so will ask her then.
I've started buying some of my basic white babygos etc....they are so small and cute. Still being very impatient and just want to know what we have in there!!

Sorry I missed you all the other night, my mouth was watering thinking of you all eating that lovely dim sum....yum.

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Jo...go follies...yes thirsty...be careful not to drink too much more than you should have about 2 litres a day...I had to drink 3 cause of the OHSS but toom much can flush minerals and vitamins out of your system.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Louise - I am so sorry if I have upset you    Silly me I think I might well of got confused by your message   sorry   thought you said they had definitely cancelled the IVF.... really hope that you get to speak to the senior Drs and get some reassurance that it will be all ok, sending lots of    for your follies that they continue to grow and some more too... sorry for any confusion   . Really hoping it all works out for you hon xxx

Rachel - hope you are ok and hoping all good with your stimming     and all goes great 

Sarah - try not to worry hon    as when I have been given my pregnal injections was told no point in doing OPK test as wouldn't be a reliable result... so don't worry sure timing was perfect...     that you get your BFP also hope 2ww goes quick for you   

Jo - sorry to hear your not feeling well you poor thing       hope you feel better soon... sending lots of        for your follies hope scan goes great tomorrow.

Mrs CC - lovely to hear all going well with you and double bump, very happy for you, great all good with babies at scan, sure the risk will be low hon, try not to worry     Hope all goes great with your apt on Wed. How exciting baby shopping, lovely! xx

hello to polly, kate, vm, 24hours, fozi, rex, mami, bobo, gelatogirl, ebc, and anyone else hope you are all ok lots of     

AFM - All good with me, still have given in to the temptation of testing early but it is getting harder now..... still got sore boobs and still feeling queasy, cant believe how   happy I am to be feeling queasy how strange is that!!   but not sure if all the drugs I am on are causing that of course but still blissfully enjoying PUPO for now while it lasts...  Anyway loss of appetite is helping me shift the last few pounds I wanted to lose, which is good, so every cloud has a silver lining and all that.....  Also my cat Jessica has been behaving very strangely toward me the last few days she keeps getting under our duvet at night and trying to sleep with her head on my tummy also following me around and being very over protective of me and our home and if any cat dares to put a paw in her garden she is trying to attack them, normally she is so timid runs a mile and hides behind me when she sees a cat or person... very strange indeed!!! feeling very well looked after and protected at the moment by my lovely sweet fur baby     

Have a great weekend  

lots of love
jenny xxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Jenny, 
I think your cat acting strange is a really good sign, they say animals have some sort of intuition!!
I'm so excited for you, you're being very good not testing early.
Clever little cat, I'm sure she's right.

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Mrs CC - I am probably getting my hopes up far too much.. just hope they dont come crashing down again... part of me really wants to test NOW and the other party is completely scared stiff in case its not good news again... each time you get a BFN it makes it harder the next time.. ahh.. hate this bit, much prefer the blissful PUPO bit... what am I like!   
xxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh Jen just reading about your cat sooooo sweet   she sounds totally lovely and have every finger crossed that she is right.........     stay in PUPO land if you can for a bit longer   but I only didn't test cos Dh was standing over me hiding the HPTs!  

good luck and lots of love
C


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
 

Mrs Cc. so glad you had a lovely time at the Christening and I'm sure the next one, if you do not have any before will be your twins woo hoooo...  

Sweetdreams. Wow your cat how weird or a sign i dint want to say. but you take it easy and hope your cold has gone nearly hunnie.... you take it easy not long to go now            for you for the 3/02- p.s that my mummies bday and i hope that is a special day for you and your DH toooo     thank you for all your kind words as always. 

Sarah, don't worry all will be OK and you will get BFP, will go quick your .. , take it easy and try and rest lots too   

Hello to everyone else,good luck to us all as i know we will all make great mummies     sorry still trying to read up everyone's message....    

AFM> update is that since the other day, well i think i stressed myself too much and read into the sperm and how old it is too much. So been in touch with the bank in USA and they been great, so has the embryologist at crgh, so basically rather than me go on. We are all being well going to start as soon as AF comes so come on time please please ...due around the 5/6/7 Feb..... aaaa I'm getting back to being excited again but still sad not DH sperm.... oh well glad its Friday .. Wishing you all all lovely weekend ladies I'm sure we be back on later or over the weekend.             

LOTS OF LOVE xxx and thanks again to you allllllllll


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Cecilia - Thanks so much hon xxx.  Hope you are ok and trying to come to terms with your sad sad loss         .  Can only imagine how hard it must be for you both, take care of yourself and DH xx thinking about you loads and sending you lots of     . lots of love to you xxxxx

Bobo - so so glad that your sperm problem is all sorted, it is all very stressful but now you have got that sorted hope you can relax a bit now   , hardest part over with choosing the donor and all that... I don't think you ever get over the sadness of not being able to use your DH's sperm but do think that in time it just gets that little bit easier and not quite so painful.... Do let yourself and DH have a chance to grieve for that... xxx   hope AF arrives on time and you can get on with your cycle     your going to be lucky and have a first time BFP at CRGH xxxx

jennyxxxxx


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

BoBo - I'm really pleased you are feeling much better about everything, it is such an emotional business aye? It's fantatstic that you are starting to get excited again. I hope your AF arrives on schedule. Try to relax lovely.

Louise - I would have thought that someone senior would have to be there over the weekend. So sorry for lack of follie advice! I hardly no anything about it all, how did you get on when you rang today?

Jo - Hope your Mum is OK? How did the scan go? I was in there today (last minute appt) and was wondering if you would have been there? about 2ish.

G.G Thank you for your early morning advice I was stressing all night and your reply made me feel much less anxious. I thought that maybe the pregnyl didn't work and they had totally missed my ovulation! You are right, shall get DH to hide all testing kits now!

Mrs CC - That must be so lovely buying baby clothes, I can't wait to do that. I am sure that they wouldn't do the blood test due to your age.

Jenny - all those symptoms are so encouraging! I could do with a loss of appetite, it seems the less I am exercising and drinking the more I am eating - not good. I completely relate to you wanting to test but also not wanting. The possibility of being pregnant is so lovely that you only want to know one way or the other if it's positive. wishing you all the best for the 2nd, try and relax and have a lovely weekend.

I rang DR Saab in a mad panic this morning about my test and he said to come in for a scan this afternoon. He is so lovely. Anyway it was fine as I had ovulated. I'm not normally a stressy person - this getting pregnant business is hard work on your stress and anxiety levels!

Hi everyone else hope you are all well and have fabulous weekends take care,

Sarah xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Afternoon ladies how are you all today

Sweetdreams- Dont test yet its way to early hun but you have got all the right sighns especially the cat how wierd this is the worse time i know but try and chill wont be long  
Bobo once you and dh hold a baby in your arms you wont even realise where you got the sperm from you will just love him/her reguardless  
Louise how are you today hun did you call the clinic hope your ok   
Mrs c that fantasic it was your 1st attempt it makes me feel more positive  
cecilia hope your ok hun   
sarah hope your resting and taking things easy    

Had my 1st scan all well start stimms 2night on the highest of everything cause of poor response last time had wait ages to be seen though, the waiting room was packed people standing everywhere and i kept thinking is anybody here from ff you never know who your sitting next to 
Anyway sorry if i missed anyone out but so hard to keep up so busy on here so good luck to everyone     ^reiki

rachel bw


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

What does PUPO stand for? 

AF due on Sunday - ha hah ha - can't beleive i'm excited!! I'm sooooo looking forward to 2nd appointment at crgh - excitment!! Bloods and HyCoSy next. Just hoping that all is well and no cysts.


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

EBC that is one of the few questions I can't answer here - PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

ahhhh that one's sweet.


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello ladies ... just popping in quickly.

Jenny, have everything crossed for you, love your symptoms - it is your turn!

mm


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Rachel - glad appointment went OK - positive thoughts for stims!

Bobo - glad you are feeling calmer

Jenny - love the cat story.  Fingers crossed its intiution but I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up.  You didn;t upset me at all - in fact you made me feel a bit more positive about IUI if that what it is to be 

Mrs CC - can't wait to see your big bump at the next meet up!

Jo - where are you?  I am hoping that you got better news from this scan.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - went to clinic today - spoke to very nice nurse who made me feel a bit calmer.  She checked and Dr Abramov is on tomorrow so she suggested I talk it all through with him then.  I really liked him when he did my initial tests and I remember Vicky saying good things about him, so feel more reassured now and hoping for a miracle at tomorrow's scan.

Have also just had a big bowl of sticky toffee pudding and custard - great comfort food.

Louise xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Morning 

Jo- I've been thinking about you- how was yesterday?- sorry you are feeling rubbish- hope your scan had some good news   and    if it wasn't what you wanted to hear, 

Louise, I think you are probably at the clinic as I write- am crossing everything, I hope Dr A  is helpful,
meant to say earlier- if you haven't already seen it have a look at "Twiceblessed's" story of how her first child was concieved and then even better her second....   

Have a good weekend everyone else- looks like we should have some sun!

Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Sorry for radio silence but just been trying to get my head round a few things.

Just updating on the posts since my last post...

Sarahdc:  I was in the clinic at 09:15 yesterday so would'v missed you.  Glad all's OK with you; enjoy being PUPO.

Jenny:  Loved the cat story; let's hope it is feline intuition.  When are you testing, isn't it Wednesday??

Gelatogirl:  Good luck with your 2WW.

Polly:  Thanks for the advice on water... it was so strange, just downing gallons of the stuff and still being thirsty and like an inferno inside.  The clomid's stopped now, and so has the thirst... I had my first night's sleep last night as well; clomid meant I only got about an hour a night.  Not good 

Bobo:  Here's hoping AF arrives early next week and you can start tx too.

Rachelbw:  Good luck with the stimming 

Mrs CC:  Sorry you couldn't make Ping Pong; the dim sum was delish!  Maybe next time.  It must be v exciting being able to go out and buy babygros, etc 

Louise:  Just sent you a PM; am hoping I can speak to you before you go into CRGH today.

Kate:  Looks like you posted while I was typing this... thanks for your thoughts   - my update (also read as 'rant') is below...

AFM ** sigh ** where to begin.  I'll  keep it short.  Second scan still only showing 2 follies on the right, nada on the left, plus some tiny ones also on the right which the scan nurse would not come to anything.  She then went on to say that I'd have to change to IUI and that CRGH would not treat me again for IVF.  WTF??  So insisted on speaking to a consultant and was told that they're still hopeful some more follies would come through in time for EC; they will go ahead if there's 4-5.  Talked about my side effects and they may have had something to do with my poor response but unlikely.  Personally I truly believe they did... I've never felt so awful and now I'm off the clomid I feel like myself again.  I still can't get my head round my differing responses and can only put it down to a bad combination of drugs (I refuse to believe my biological clock's been on fast-forward during the last 4 months).  My lining's rubbish too and again, that's the clomid although it may build in time    Consultant told me to wait and see what the nurses said when they do the late afternoon call but I had no call!  Given that the consultant said we'd have to see what the Monday scan brings I'm guessing that I continue with the protocol as is.  This is my only bad experience at CRGH so far but, boy, what an experience - can't believe they're offering different sets of advice.  How do I feel?  Yesterday, like my heart had been ripped out, but a bit better today.  I am where I am, and will just have to do the best we can out of the rest of this cycle.  I have my PMA with me today, so let's hope it sticks.  Sorry I said I'd keep it short - doh!

Anyway, on that note, I'm off to concentrate on my follies.

Have good weekends everyone, and a big   to everyone I've not mentioned personally.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Jo    what a cr**ppy day, and also surely a bit out of line for nurse to say what they will or will not do, 
when I had my cancelled cycle in summer 08 ( had one dominant follie) they used it as an experience and changed my drug regime completely next time, It sounds quite obvious( to unmedical me) that you have a prob with clomid and responded better to the drug combo you had before, 

hope the rest of your weekend helps you recover your calm- as far as you can- and monday is better- 

love Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Jo,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you had such a rubbish day yesterday. Glad you spoke to a consultant, they still sound hopeful that you will have a couple more follies by Mon.
My fingers are crossed for you hon and keep that PMA with you all weekend.....try not to think about it too much....I know easier said than done!!

CC.x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Back from CRGH - saw Dr A - he was lovely.  Told me my lining was 'smashing'!  Follicle wise - there are two large ones and two medium ones.  So I am going to stim for another two days and see if they get bigger - if so, they will do GIFT.  He said I had to be positive and so am trying!  Off out to my favourite resturant tonight, so that will help!

Jo - thanks for the offer earlier - got sorted in the end -and very reasonable actually.  Please stay positive - I felt much better after seeing Dr A - I am sure you will too after Monday's scan.

Have a good weekend all.

Louise x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Louise- 

Glad Doc A was good and reassuring- enjoy your meal, 

Kate x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, just popping in quickly,
Jo-that is so out of order. It absolutely isn't for the nurse to say anything about future treatments, its a decision for you and your consultant to make. There are other things like growth hormone that may help with your response that could be tried next time if its necessary. Do you know which consultant it was? The other thing of course is that DHs swimmers maybe much better with his hyperantioxidants, have they rechecked? It might make IUI a better prospect. I'm sorry you're having a crap time, but glad you're feeling better after stopping the clomid.

Louise-glad there were a few more follies today. We went to Santa Maria at lunchtime, still really full, ate loads-a real meat fest! Hope you enjoy your meal out tonight!

Hi to everyone else, and good luck and PMA to the 2w waiters,
Vicky


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

good evening ladies 

Jo - so sorry having such a crappy time of it but pls dont give up hope heres sending you      

Louise- Thats great news hun have a good night out    

sweet dreams- how are you feeling hun hope your fighting the urge to test      

good wishes and good luck to everyone else   

Rachelbw


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

do you mind if I join in? I have been with CRGH since 2008, I think ... Brief story: I used to be on this thread then, well, so much happened - did an ICSI, then moved to DIUI, got pregnant with a superovulation DIUI, got a 2nd-trimester MC last August and here I am trying again with another superovulation IUI.

I just feel coming home to this thread again particularly because we all know who the Drs are, and how to give each other's advice! 
Speaking of which, Jo, so sorry to hear of your experience: may I say that I had a similar one with the older Lady when we tried the ICSI and I felt so out of control for being told categorically one thing but then another once I insisted to speak to Mr Serhal? Since then I have developed an allergy to that Lady! I have nothing against her, it's just that we are paying so much money for all this and using so much emotional and physical energy one doesn't really need this ... At any rate, I hope it all goes well and that you get to the stage that is needed (I remember Serhal did tell me I would go ahead with ICSI as long as the follies were 3 or 4 - I can't remember exactly now..). Sending you a big   - sometimes we need that in these difficult circumstances!!

Hi to Sweetdreams whom I have met on another thread! Hope you are not going crazy with waiting: almost there, I suppose ... I know what you mean about being scared ... Sending you lots of    for the waiting game!!

Hello to everyone else and sorry for no personal - I'll get to know you all better in a little while!

XXX Pesca

PS It's so great to hear you guys all met for a meal ! I think it's great to be able to do that: sometimes in the past I would be sitting in the waiting room wondering if some of the Ladies sat next to me was one of those I had talked to and hugged online!!!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

Louise ~ I'm glad you had a good appointment yesterday and feel better about it all, hope those follies grow nice and big. Dr.A did my Ec, I think he's lovely. Hope you had a nice meal out last night.

Pescca ~ Hello and welcome back to the thread. I'm so sorry to hear of your mc last time round, that must have been truely awful for you. Fingers crossed this is the year for you and yoiu get a BFP.x

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a lovely weekend.
I'm off to meet the girls for lunch this afternoon, haven't seen them since NYE so I'll be showing off my bump to them.
It's lovely and sunny here today again though I bet bloody cold, Mark got up at 6am to play golf, it was so frosty when he left. I got up, made some toast then went back to bed with Brian!!!

love to all.
CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Jo - cant believe that nurse saying that too you, had no right and completely out of order...   .  So sorry you are having such a cXXX time of it    .  Glad you are off the clomid   .  I hated the stuff, it made me feel really ill and didn't do me any favours with my follies and lining for my first 2 x IUI attempts.. Sending you lots and lots of     for you follies to grow big and strong... take care and thinking of you xxx   

Louise - sorry to hear you are having a difficult time of it too   . Really hope it all works out for you hon and they can go ahead with the GIFT.     for your follies to grow big and strong... thinking of you xxxx    

Pesca - hello again and welcome back to the thread, hope you are ok    

Mrs CC - glad all good with you and double bump, lovely when the sun is shining makes everyone so much happier!

hello to everyone else hope having great weekend    

lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey girls,

I just wanted to say thank you so very much for all your kind words of support, sympathy and empathy.  It’s meant an awful lot to me, I can’t tell you how much.  Thank you, thank you, thank you    

Kate:  Thanks for sharing your poor response story... yes, it does make complete sense to change the drug regime.  We’re all individuals, so what suits one will certainly not suit all.

CC:  Yes, PMA is still with me.  I’ve opted for the ‘que sera sera’ school of thought.  It’s all very much out of my hands now.  Nice to have had a morning in bed with Brian... is he allowed in bed when DH isn’t there?  I used to have a dog a few years back (boxer), with an ex b’friend, and she wasn’t  allowed in the bed; well, until he went out... she knew it too, the little minx, and was always good when he was around and then bounded in when he was out    Bless her, I do miss her.

Louise:  I can feel through your post that you’re a lot happier; so glad you went and got some reassuring words from Dr A.  And I’m pleased you got sorted... may need to ask for the details from you.  As if no more can go wrong with my cycle, I’ve just checked back to my prescription and it differs from the medication diary they gave me when I started stimming.  Prescription says 225 Gonal-F and 3 amps of Menopur, yet the medication diary said 300 Gonal-F and 2 amps of Menopur.  I didn’t even think to check back to the prescription (shouldn’t have to!)  I was wondering why I’ve got menopur vials coming out of my ears!  FFS!!  I wonder how much difference this makes?!  Bloomin’ clinic    When are you back for another scan, and when’s the procedure likely to take place??  

Vicks:  Thanks for the information and for fighting my corner so well... yes, I remember them saying to you that you could try this growth hormone next time, so that’s definitely an option for me I suspect.  Nasty horrible scan lady    We’re hoping that DH’s swimmers are better; I asked Ranieri about having another test although his view was that it was a waste of money, given that we are doing the maximum possible for the little guys.  We’ll just have to go with what we’ve got this  week I think.  We were borderline IVF/ICSI on his last test, so here’s hoping there’s improvement.

Rachelbw:  Thanks for your positive thoughts.  I’m fine about things tbh; and I’m sure my experience has been a one-off... fingers crossed everything goes well with this cycle for you  

Pesca:  Welcome back to the thread.  It must feel like you never left!!  So sorry to hear you had a MC in the second trimester; just when you thought everything was safe and OK; I can’t imagine    Thank you for sharing your story with the older scan lady – it was the same one I'm sure!!!!  She was previously my favourite one, but she’s right off my Christmas card list now.  Given what you’ve said, we can’t be the only girls this has happened to, so I will be saying something.  TBH this whole cycle seems to have been one disaster after another and, as such, I think I’m quite happy to go ahead with IUI this time, rather than spend the money on IVF when I feel I should’ve responded better – and now I know the medication mix was wrong, that just adds fuel to my IUI thoughts.

Jenny:  Thanks for sharing your clomid experience; it’s good to know I’m not the only one... it just backs up my theory that not all things suit everyone.  I just think clomid’s really hardcore and it was too much for me.  I have my fingers, legs and everything crossed that your Gonal F IUI will work for you; I take it the stimming was easier/better this time – lining looks good  

So, I think I’ve pretty much finished up what’s going on with me, other than to say my Mum’s still in hospital.  Bit worried about her tbh... she had a UTI which hasn’t cleared, despite the doctor giving about four different types/strength of antibiotics.  It’s got so bad that she’s completely debilitated and was incoherent when I went to see her yesterday.  What’s more bizarre is that they’re not treating the UTI at the mo, just monitoring her.  The doctor’s doing his rounds tomorrow, so I’ll have to see what happens then.

Hi to all the other girls... I hope you’re all doing well.  I won’t mention everyone by name as I’m bound to forget someone.  Hope you’re all enjoying this lovely sunny Sunday.  

Jo
x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

Just wrote a long post, then my cat sat on the lap top and it disappeared!  So starting again!

Jo - sorry to hear you sounding fed up, particularly after you were so positive at the start.  I think you are probably right to go for IUI if you aren't feeling this cycle is going well, rather than persisting, but maybe you will have some good news after tomorrow's scan.  Are you going to speak to one of the drs about the situation after tomorrow's  scan?  BTW - was it the older lady in the black coat with the rubbish bedside manner?  If so, she was the one that made me cry too!  She is definitely one to be avoided in future if so.  What time is your scan tomorrow?

Re prescription - I had the same issue with medication chart - I asked the nurse and she said it prints out to a default dose of 300 Gonal F - but that doesn't mean you are on that amount.  Does that make sense?  I used growth hormone this time - shockingly expensive but does seem to have helped with growth of eggs.

Vicky - I went to Santa Maria for dinner last night!  Had a huge steak - lots of protein - very good for eggs!  Did you like it?

Pesca - welcome back to the thread.  So sorry to hear about the miscarriage - that must have been devastating.

Mrs CC - Hope you enjoyed showing off your bump.  My DH has gone off to play golf - personally I am happier in the warm.

Jenny - nearly test day now - how are you feeling?

AFM - went back for another scan this morning.  Basically, I now have five follicles - one large, three which are all medium size and one quite a but smaller.  So just waiting for call with bloods result, but on that basis, looks like it will be GIFT.  Keeping my fingers crossed but feeling much better than a few days ago!  So I will probably be in on Tuesday.  Will update you all after the call!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends.

Louise x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm feeling sad and happy whilst reading your posts. As you all are ahead of me, and if its hurting and upsetting for you, know that by telling your story, you are preparing us for what may come.  

AFM - AF arrived today, CD1, so tomorrow I will ring and book our 2nd appointment. Irfana explained that I will need to have an ORT test and a HyCoSy. Do they do this on the same day I initially thought yes, but on the little chart she gave us it says ORT days 2-5 and HyCoSy, days 7-13. 

I'm sure she meant ring in and tell them I need both. Anyone know

So will try to book in for Tuesday. Now just trying to deal with appointment at a time. I thought it would be more straightforward but after chatting to you girls, I think I should be prepared, in case the cyst hasnt gone, or they find something else?!?!?!

Hugs all round, 
Ebc x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

EBC - think they will have to be on separate days - that's certainly how I had mine done - but you can book them both when you ring up tomorrow.

Louise


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jo-When you go in next take the prescription and med charts in, because thats their mistake. It tots up to the same dose, but there is a difference and I'm sure they meant you to be on 225iu of both rather than 300iu gonalF and 150 of menopur. PLus the gonal F is more expensive! They might take that into consideration when assessing your response to this cycle and also charging you, you never know!

Louise-yes loved it! don't want to eat quite so much meat for a while! but was lovely!

Pesca-welcome-I'm coming up to 13 weeks now and have just started relaxing after my 12 week scan. Can't imagine how hideous it must have been to miscarry at 14 weeks.

EBC-glad AF has come. Its hard not to take on every one elses experiences especially the bad ones, but everyone is different and there are girls like Mrs CC and I that have been lucky enough to get preg on our 1st or 2nd IVF attempts, so stay positive!

Sweet dreams-when you testing? hows your Kitty been? have to say ours haven't been any different towrds me since been pregnant but they're boys so maybe not so intuitive!

MrsCC enjoy your growing bump!

Hi to everyone else!

Vicky


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

thanks for all your sweet words  
Can I say that I truly, truly laughed my head off when I heard all of your stories of the scan lady with bad bedside manners   My DH thinks we are being unfair, but come one, if we can't share our stories and laugh a bit ...

Vicks - first of all, I wasn't meant to worry you when I mentioned by 14-week MC: we knew something was wrong with the baby earlier on (slow heart beat at week 7) so we were worried from the beginning. I am sure you are doing ok and so is the little baby. Enjoy your bump !!

EBC - I am not sure about the tests - I did them such a long time ago my mind is a bit dazed (too much Gonal F? ). Sorry not to be helpful but I do hope this thread will help you as much as it did to me when I first came on it totally ignorant of absolutely everything! But do stay positive ... Look at me: despite all that I have been through I am still trying, hoping for the best. After all, it is a life project we are working towards and it is only natural that we feel nervous and scared but it's also important to remain optimistic.

Louise - good luck with your GIFT: looks like your follies are there and ready to go! I am quite intrigued by this growth hormone you are mentioning: who prescribed it to you? I am asking because I am such a poor respondent: I was given Gonal F 300 (the highest dosage, I think) and this time round I only produced one follicle!

Jo - I am glad you feel happy with teh IUI now, but goodness what a hell of a time you've been through. I totally join you in the 'que sera sera' philosophy!! But lots of   for your IUI. When is that scheduled for (I am not sure you said it already)? But I am really really sorry to hear about your mum: that's a worrying, or rather another worrying aspect to factor in! A special   

Sweetdreams - how are you doing? 

Quick update from me and a question to those of you who have the answer: I went in today for another scan. The only 1 follicle I had was 20 mm but my urien test was negative so Dr A (who is lovely by the way) was unsure whether to wait for the positive test or the trigger injection. His worry was that I was only on day 10 of my cycle ... We decided for the trigger injection today - I hope it was a good decision. Isnt' 20 mm a good size for a mature egg even though I tested negative to the surge? The one thing that worried me slightly was that when he scanned me he noticed the follicle had an irregular shape - something that has never happened to me before ... Any thoughts or ideas very much appreciated ... But the bottom line is that I have done the trigger injection so my IUI is for tomorrow afternoon!!

Hi and many    to everyone else and sorry if I have missed more personals - still getting to know you all.

XXX Pesca


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I've just got on and caught up on all the news.

Jo - I agree with Jenny, that was completely inappropriate for the nurse to give you information like that! I hope you're okay and get some positive news tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you. I hope your mum is ok.  XX

Louise - that sounds much more positive. I hope everything goes well for you on Tuesday.

Jenny - how are you lovely?? anymore feelings? sending all my positive pregnancy vibes your way. I do not know how I am going to get through the next two weeks. 

EBC - really good to hear that AF has come and that you now feel like you can move on to the next thing.

Pesca - Hi and welcome. I was really sorry to read about your miscarriage; wishing you all the best for this time round.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well and have had fabulous weekends. I've got that yuck sunday night feeling which is a bit rubbish. Mind you I also need the next two weeks to be over, so should perhaps view sunday nights differently.

Sarah xx


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi again Pesca, we must have posted at the same time as I only see you recent post now. I was never told to do a urine test before my IUI as my understanding of the process was that the injection would guarantee that. My follies (had two on one side) were also 20mm on the last scan. I am probably not much help to you to be honest but it is strange how different everyones experiences are. Good luck for tomorrow   everything sounds like it is all in place.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi SarahDC - thanks so much for the info: any info, however different from case to case, is always helpful also because it puts my mind at ease ... Sorry to hear of your Sun night feeling - is that because tomorrow is Mon? Oh, well,I know the feeling too!!! XXX Pesca


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello again all

Just to say had the call from the clinic.  Hormone levels have plateaud so dr said to stop stimming.  Based on the levels, he is not particualry hopeful about egg quality and suggested we think about IUI.  Had a long chat with DH - its so hard to know what to do and whether I would get a better response on a future cycle.  Anyway, decided to take the plunge and go for GIFT anyway.  I know the odds are not great but they would be even less with IUI and I guess I don't want to look back and think 'what if?' if I get a BFN with IUI.

What do you all think?

Pesca - what time were you in the clinic today?  We may have unwittingly crossed paths!

Louise x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Pesca- hi- sorry don't know anything about IUI but good luck for tomorrow, 

Jo- good luck for scan tomorrow,    think your attitude is great as you say worrying excessively won't help- it is just easier said than done to hold onto que sera sera- so I really admire you,  

Jenny- 3 days to go!! have everyhting crossed, 

Sarah, are you on 2ww? sorry have lost track- hope you are ok  

EBC- I can't remember when I had tests done sorry- good luck with everything  

Louise, Are you triggering tonight? I would go with your gut instinct, remember you have a fab lining, at least with GIFT you know everything is mixing in the right area and our bodies are designed for it to work there, good luck with whatever you decide, 

Hi Vicks, Mrs CC, VM, 24 hrs and anyone else I've forgotten, 

have a good week, 

Kate x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Louise I am so sorry, it must feel like you've been on an emotional roller coaster lately. I tend to agree, you've come this far and as you say IUI will give you  less odds. I guess the clinic were not able to tell you if they would be able to do anything different for future cycles to improve your egg quality? It is very hard to go as far as you have and invest so much, emotionally and financially to stop at the last hurdle hey. The more I read about fertility and the different stories I hear the more I think a major percentage of a BFP is good luck. Wishing you all the luck in the world lovely   

Love, Sarah xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

EBC:  I had the ORT and hycosy on separate appointments; sure you can book them both at the same time (think hycosy is meant to be between days 9-12 but check with the nurses).  If you’re having the OST you’ll need to go back the day after your ORT, so they can check your reaction to the stims.

Vicks:  Thanks for the advice; I will be going in armed with the two conflicting pieces of paper!  Unfortunately I got my meds from Central Homecare so no chance of a refund for me.  Interestingly I rang the emergency number today to ask whether I should change my doses back to what they should be.  The doctor I spoke to said to leave it the same as it doesn’t make any difference.  Eh?  But one’s FSH and the other a mix of FSH and LH, so surely they’re different!  Hmm, I’ll definitely be having words tomorrow morning.

Pesca:  Seems like 20mm is a good size for your follie.  Sorry but I don’t know anything about how they organise the trigger for IUI; I’m sure it’ll all go smoothly though.  Were you told what the irregular shape meant?  I’m sure they wouldn’t go ahead if everything wasn’t OK.  Best of luck for tomorrow afternoon.  I’ll be in tomorrow morning, so will miss you.

Sarah:  Know what you mean about the Sunday night feeling... hope you’re enjoying the 2ww though; did you take any time off?

Louise:  Sounds like you’ve done another loop-the-loop on the IVF rollercoaster.  Neither of us have had good cycles, have we?  Ho hum, maybe January was just a bad month.  I think that GIFT is perhaps the best option for you; if you’ve five follies it may be that there are more eggs anyway; are they able to put all of them back in with GIFT?  I’m not quite sure how that works on numbers and whether they’re limited.  If you can only put two back for instance, then maybe IUI’s a better option?

Kate:  Yes, still hanging on to que sera sera – by my fingersnails now, as it’s trying to escape!!

That’s it from me really; got my scan at 09:30 tomorrow, so will know more than I guess.  I’m kind of hoping I don’t get any more follies as then the decision will be taken away from me and we’ll go down the IUI route.  I think I now just want to draw a line under this cycle and move on.  I don’t really want to go through EC etc. knowng that I’ve had a rubbish time of stimming this time around.

 to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Morning ladies

jo -  really hope that all goes well with your scan today and      for a positive outcome whichever way they do it..   cant be easy and must be disappointing but don't give up hope hon there is always hope and sometimes when you think its all over thats when it all works     

Louise - what a hard decision hon xxx, I would go with your gut feeling...if the GIFT feels right go with that.. dont give up hope, there is always hope hon xxx sending you lots and lots      that this cycle turns up with a very happy ending indeed honxxx

sarah - the 2WW makes you go a little   I find... hope it goes quick for you and you can keep yourself busy...    this is the cycle for you hon xxx

Pesca - when I had my second IUI done, my follie was a huge 32mm so they had to trigger me early on day 10 and do IUI on day 11, but if your lining is thick and all ok then its fine to have trigger and IUI early so sure it wont be a problem for you hon and your follie of 20mm sounds great     that all goes great and try not to worry, your in great hands... lots of      xxxx

hello and lots of     to all you other girls

lots of love
jennyxxxxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me… the scan today showed I still have the two follicles, one at 16mm and the other at 17mm.  So we’re going to go ahead with IUI.  I’m happy about this.  Depending on bloods, should have another scan tomorrow morning, then take my pregnyl ready for ‘basting’ on Wednesday.  

Just a few questions for the IUI girls, seeing as this is completely new territory to me… 

-  Is any bed rest recommended with IUI?  I can potentially be off work 'til the end of next week.

-  How long does it take to ‘wash’ DH’s sperm (or whatever they do with it)?

-  What exactly do they do to his little swimmers??

-  Do they recommend you give it a go with DH after the procedure or is   a no g0?

-  How long does the procedure itself take, and will I need to lie down for a bit afterwards?

-  What’s a good sized lining… mine’s still only 6.7 (hmm, and now I’m not sure what the measurement is, presumably it’s mm rather than cm, lol!).  

-  Anything else I need to know?!

Thanks.

Jo
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi Jo hope all goes great with your IUI on Wednesday    and great you have two lovely follies.

Its up to you about taking time off work, the clinic say to take it easy for a few days and not do anything too much, i.e exercise, get hot, raise your heartbeat, hot bath, don't swim, I usually rest for a couple of days and just laze about and put my feet up... but some girls go back to work next day and carry on as normal, so up to you but think its nice to give your body a rest after everything and let DH take care of you xx

-  How long does it take to ‘wash’ DH’s sperm (or whatever they do with it)?  - If your DH's sperm is frozen it takes about an hour or so to defrost and wash it... if fresh think it will be less time.. does vary on how busy lab is and how many of you are waiting... 

-  What exactly do they do to his little swimmers??  - They insert them into your uterus, bypassing the cervix by using a similar device to what you have when a smear test is done and then put a rod with the syringe on the end... think thats right, never actually get to see that bit too well   

-  Do they recommend you give it a go with DH after the procedure or is   a no g0? - some drs say yes and advise that you go for it gently obviously the day after I was told, as thats more than likely the day that your follies will fertilise and it gives your uterus a bit of a shake up!... this time I didn't do it and last time I didn't even but did with my first go, check with dr to see what they think as seems to vary..

-   How long does the procedure itself take, and will I need to lie down for a bit afterwards? - the procedure takes about 10mins if that, make sure you have a pretty full bladder as it will be very painless and you shouldnt feel much at all... And lie down and try not to move too much for about 10 mins after.. thats the bit DH always tries to make me laugh and I get annoyed with him as I want to lie still.. what is he like!!!

-  What’s a good sized lining mine’s still only 6.7 (hmm, and now I’m not sure what the measurement is, presumably it's mm rather than cm, lol!).  The say that ideally it would be good to have 7mm so yours is nearly there and probably by tomorrow will be there so don't worry about that    it is good to have between 8 - 14 for actually implantation..ask them if they can give you cyclogest and progynova to thickening up your lining while your on your 2ww... thats what I am on as my lining was 7.4 when they did IUI and its suppose to be really good at thickening up your lining 

-  Anything else I need to know?! Your going to be fine hon nothing too it if you compare it to IVF.. your be just fine and hopefully really soon have some great news...   

Hope I have covered everything and hope that helps you, sure the other IUI girls will tell you if I have forgotton anything xxx.

jennyxxxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello lovely ladies

Jo thats good news hun good luck for wed dont know anything about iui sorry but see you got lots of info from sweetdreams 

Sweetdreams not long now hunny bet your sooooo excited is it only 2 more sleeps     

all other pupo ladies hope your not going too 

Well had my scan today day 3 stimms only 5 follies and one of them is tiny teeny trying to stay positive as i know it only takes one i am on the highest dose of everything so they cant up my dose. Had the lady in the black leather jacket she was ok actualy was so nervous when she called my name cause of what you girls hads said but she was ok  

Silly question does anyone refrain from  when stimming  not sure it feels right as think might break my follies i am going   not even on to 2ww yet lol xx  
Rachelbw


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

rachel - glad that all went well today and that lady was nice to you, whats her name?, don't worry its still early days you have a lot more time for follies to grow big and strong doing a follie dance for you                      .I don't have    when stimming but thats just because it doesnt quite feel right to me and usually I am feeling tired and not in the mood, poor DH   , as far as whether its ok or not, I am not sure I am afraid, (sorry not very helpful).       that all goes great for you cycle xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, just popping on to answer Jos questions. Think sweet dream has covered most of it. DH had to be there roughly 2 hours before theactual IUI appointment to deposit. They wash and filter out debris and dead swimmers and then pop it in a special fluid full of goodies or sperm! I was advised to have sex the day after, to make good and proper! They only advise you to lie down for 5 mins, which i never really felt was enough but there you go! I'd take it easy for a day or two, but I carried on at work. Agree with SD, need cyclogest afterwards. Good Luck!
rachel-theres no problem with  during stims, infact they advise it because you want the sperm used for IVF to be relatively fresh and newly produced so they say abstain for 48hours prioir to EC but not more than 5 days. That'll be the same for you Jo as well. Less abnormal forms if do it regularly!

Vicky


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

sweetdreams- Thank you for my dance does make me feel more positive you done one when i was waiting for my af and it worked so fingers crossed. I dont know her name she is always there never had her before but she was nice maybe she was having a good day and i was lucky
Anyway sending you lots of   and good luck to you and dh for weds

Vicky my Dh will be pleased to know we can  during stimms bless, last time we went months but i am bit like sweetdreams i feel a little wierd about it not sure why but if it makes the little spermies stronger will try anything    as dh says we are trying to make a baby so why not pretend and go through the motions as well   


Rachelbw


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello lovely ladies.... I have been a very naughty girl and tested early, even though I know I said I wouldnt under any circumstances   . It showed.....a BFP - OMG - it came up with pregnant after about 30 seconds didnt have to wait 3 minutes... will call the clinic tomorrow to book in for blood test just to make sure.... but for now totally totally over the moon xxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG, OMG! Sweetdreams you posted whilst I was reading....WOW....That is fantastic news.  WOW again!! Congratulations. 


After that wonderful news, i will keep it short. ORT booked in for tomorrow pm. Anyone else in?? I booked the HyCoSy for next week.   that all will be well. xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Woo Hoo.......SD.........That is such fantastic news. I had such a good feeling about this cycle for you.
I am SO SO SO happy for you, I've got tears in my eyes.  You must be so thrilled hon, wow it's just brill, congratulations.
What did hubby say??

CC.x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,


SD - CONGRATULATIONS!!! So ecstatic for you ... You were naughty but your naugthiness got rewarded   Many many congratulations: tell us more when you have more news ... We are all waiting!!! And by the way, thanks so much for sharing your mini-folly-histoire - it's always good to share stories however different we are !

Rachelbw - sorry, I didn't mean to make you feel so nervous about the older Lady Dr!! You know what, she did my IUI this afternoon and she was actually quite nice and friendly ! So, not such a bad person ...  I know how it feels to think that you havent' got enough follies and you are on the highest dosage. I am a very poor respondent myself, but it does really only take 1 folly: I had one folly today and asked the dr to remind me how many follies I had when I got pregnant last spring: I had one!! So, that should make your mind at ease, I hope.

Jo - glad to hear you are happy to go ahead with the IUI : GOOD luck with it!! I am sure SD has given you all the good advice! 

Sorry for the quick post but I did my iui today and they kept me waiting for so long that I only got back half an hour ago!! Well, the deed is done ! Let's see what happens ..

There is only one question, pressing question that I need advice on: the older Lady Dr who did my IUI told me that my lining was good (though I can't remember how thick now) so no need to take the 75 mg aspiring which I took last time when I got PG. However, she also said it was up to me if I wanted to take it: what kind of answer is that?! I mean I want to maximise my chances so I told her I'd take it and she said ok. Mmmmhhh... Somehow, she left me rather unsatisfied. Did anyone of you take the aspirin to help with the lining? Otherwise, I start with the cyclogest tomorrow morning. 

Ok, I am off now: exhausted by the waiting game in that busy waiting room... Lots of   to everyone. 
XXXPesca


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Jenny - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I am SOOOOOOOO pleased for you.  You have made my day.         

Will pop back later to do personals, but couldn't wait to congratulate Jenny!

Louise xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Jenny              

Everytime I've checked in the last few days I've been wondering if you would have tested!!- I also had a good feeling about your cycle esp after you described your  cat's strange behaviour!

good luck with the blood test tomorrow, 

sleep well with a smile on your face

lots of love Kate x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello ladies, 
Sorry i haven't been on here for a few days, lots happened over the weekend, but I'M trying to catch up now on everyones news.


Jenny woo hooo so very very happy for you,            i cried sorry but emotional at moment too so so happy

Jo wishing you all the best for your iui on Wednesday, Sweetdreams summed it up all about iui and helped me a little too as I'm just waiting for AF to come at the weekend, before i start my first tx. Just try and relax    


Louise wishing you all the best with whatever you and DH decide. xx   

Sarah how you doing hows the 2ww you be fine hunnie it go quick  

AFM just waiting for AF to arrive and lots happening at home. Still feel a little nervous about the iui but as jenny has always reassure me all be fine and with the answer you gave JO its really helped, i need to let work know whats going to happen over the next month So got to think what to tell them and what they need to know  

Sorry not many personals tonigh thank you to you all that messaged me assurance last week as well.

lots of love joanna xxxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jenny-Fab news!, heres hoping for a tip top HCG tomorrow!  

Pesca-Aspirin is supposed to help with implantation etc, think its theoretical rather than having any hard evidence. I took it after both IVF cycles but nor IUI, but theres absolutely no harm in taking it if you have before and you never know it might help. I'd take it if I was you!
Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Am back

Jenny - has it sunk in yet?  How are you celebrating?  Am still so excited for you!

Well, after posting in a dither last night, DH and I talked it through and decided to go with the GIFT.  But then Dr Serhal rang me today and said that my hormone levels indicate that there are only two eggs so the pregnancy rates are the same for IUI as GIFT and he said he didn't want me to do GIFT on that basis, so I am in tomorrow AM for my IUI.  In some ways, I feel quite relieved - in the end, the decision was taken out of my hands and I do trust the clinic.  Plus Jenny's news has made me feel MUCH more positive.  DH is a bit fed up - think he thinks this cycle is beyond hope - am having to work on his PMA.

Jo - lets hope we can add two more BFPs to the thread xxx  How are you feeling today?

Rachel - I know its hard when you only see a few follies, but I have read loads of stories about more follies growing as you stim - day 3 is really early days

Kate - you are a staff trainee on your profile!  What does that mean?

Pesca - completely non-medical opinion but I would say take the aspirin - it can't do any harm

Hello to Joanna, Vicks, Clare and everyone else.

Quick question - when do I start taking the cyclogest and progynova?  And I should remember this - but any tips on foods to eat during 2ww?  If my IUI is tomorrow, when will OTD be?  (Sorry that was two questions!)

Louise x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

This is the third time I have written this, annoying.

Jenny that is fantastic new!! I am so happy for you I think I have been counting your days as much as you have. You were very brave to test early. Have a fantastic night tonight and all the best for you test tomorrow.

Hi everyone sorry will go back and do personals later, hope you are all well.

Sarah xx

PS I haven't been taking asprin, should I start? it's 6 days past my IUI.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Pesca - I took aspirin 75mg once a day and progynova and cyclogest this cycle with my IUI and it worked for me hon   so I am a great fan, as my first two attempts at IUI I had thin lining both times and was only on cyclogest so go for it hon, congratulations on being PUPO    it goes quick for you and you get great result

louise -      that all goes great with you IUI hon xxx.  I was told to take the progynova (1 x 3 times a day) the same day as IUI and start the cyclogest the day after IUI. If your IUI is tomorrow your OTD will be sixteen days after that

EBC - good luck with your ORT tomorrow     all good results

Bobo - doing you a AF dance           that your AF arrives soon and you can get cycling...   all will go great for you your in fab hands I LOVE CRGH VERY VERY MUCH RIGHT NOW!!!

jo - hope you are ok and your follies      

Thanks for all your sweet messages and lots of love to everyone     I am totally on      and DH is too, but he wont let me tell anyone until I have had my blood test... we will be celebrating and going out for dinner when got results of bloods... feel like shouting from the roof tops right now!!! 

love jennyxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Louise all the best for tomorrow xxx    
Jenny Thank you  for my AF dance xxxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Jenny:  OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!  Am so, so pleased for you... that cat of yours knows a thing or too, maybe you can hire her out to us all during our 2WWs  

Louise:  Yes, it's definitely better to have the decision taken out of your hands I feel... all the very best for tomorrow's IUI.  I got a 'phone call tonight and I'm having mine on Thursday - the nurse at my scan today said I could have my HCG injection any time tomorrow but the call tonight has given me exacting times.  So stimming and cetrotide tonight, HCG tomorrow, nothing Wed, then IUI Thursday... is this what you've got to do too (but a couple of days earlier)?  I'm feeling v positive about it, especially after Jenny's news, woo hoo!  Oh and re DH, you'll just have to remind him his swimmers give Michael Phelps a run for his money  

Rachel:  Yes, just go for   when stimming!  

EBC:  Good luck for your ORT tomorrow.

Joanna:  Here's hoping AF comes along soon.

Kate:  Yes, what's with the staff trainee, hmm??

Pesca:  Glad all went smoothly today.  Yes, the black leather coat lady was there for my scan today too, and she was nice but she's still giving advice when she shouldn't!  See, she's flummoxed you with the aspirin thing... I'd take it as well tbh.  I guess I'll find out which cocktail of drugs I should take from what I've got left... progynova, cyclogest (joy - not!) and clexane.

Vicks:  Thanks for the advice (again!).

Hi to Mrs CC, Kerryn and anyone I've missed.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

thanks so much for all your opinions on aspirin-taking! Vicks thanks for the advice on implantation - I thought in fact that it had to do with increasing the blood flow.
Jo, you are quite right, the older Lady Dr doesn't really know how to give advice properly, but giving that last time I took it it was a BFP,  I will go ahead and take it.

SD: how are you feeling today  I suppose you'll be going in today for your blood test to confirm the levels of the pregnancy: let us know !!! And enjoy your lovely celebration dinner with DH

Louise: I am glad you feel at peace with Dr. Serhal 's decision. So your IUI is today: very, very good luck! I am sure it will all go well: quick procedure and then you'll be on your 2ww waiting !!

Jo: I had my trigger injection for IUI on Sun morning and IUI yesterday afternoon. I do think that timing all depends on so many factors that vary from one woman to another: I, for ex, was quite early (day 10 of my cycle) but then I had a big folly (20 mm), good lining, though no surge in urine test, so Dr. A. decided on the trigger injection and then had the IUI the day later - but I do think that's because my folly was big and lining ready.

EBC: good luck with ORT today!!! 

Bobo: I don't have those funny little bananas dancing, but    that it all starts and that you can finally begin with tx

Sarah: as Vicks said, there is really no hard evidence on the aspirin, but why not start taking it (or give a ring to clinic and find out) - as everyone else said it can't do any harm.

Hi and     to everyone else. Long working day ahead ... 

XXX Pesca


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Louise, really really good luck for today, remember DH has great swimmers, you have two eggs and a great lining, and you are saved the expense of egg collection etc,      and a big   

Jo good luck with trigger, and a drug free day,  

Jenny- good luck for bloods and I'm sure your PMA is floating off on everyone else- 

Rachel- when is your next scan? thinking of you,

EBC, Joanna, Pesca, Vicks, GG- hello, 

The staff trainee thing is because I'm going to moderate the spinal injuries board that GG and I got set up, they want people with experience in each area moderating and I guess they saw I'm on here quite a lot  . Also this forum has been a great support to me so am wanting to give something back, 

bye for now, 

Kate xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

morning ladies

Sweetdreams OMG your pg you must be thrilled i am so happy for you hun    

Pesca i took the asprin last time and my linning was perfect but as someone on here said its supposed to help with inplantation and it does not hurt your right about the older lady she was nice nut confused me a bit   congrats on being pupo  

Bobo hope your af comes soon so you can start good luck   

Louise good luck today will be thinking of you   nuts and pineapple are good foods for 2ww 

Jo good luck for thu so hope all goes well  

Kate my next scan is tommorow just hope i have a few more follies pop up i know it only takes one but cant help but feel a bit dissapointed   but i should count myself lucky some women dont get this far  
Sorry if i forgot people its hard to remember what i have read but good luck to you all girlies lots of  

Rachelbw


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Rachel,

I just realised that last time I did the successful IUI I was told to take cyclogest the evening of the day after iui. The Lady yesterday told me this morning ... I am a bit confused  Better call the clinic ...

As you can see, all my good propositions of being relaxed this time round are out of the window   

Have a good day, everyone,    Pesca


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Jenny and DH, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!

[fly]         [/fly]

I think you are the first 2010 BFP for this thread?? The first of many to come, I'm certain of it   

Sending lots of   and   and   to everyone on their 2WW, and especially Jo and Louise for their bastings. Seems to be a lot of IUI action at the moment!

Vicks, belated congrats on passing the 12wk hurdle - really hope you and DH can relax (somewhat!) and enjoy it. When's your next scan? Do you have to wait til 20wks or will you have a private one sooner?

Kate, I reckon you'll make a fab moderator - what a great idea 

Sorry for lack of personals, manic times at work this week  but am thinking of you all and sending truckloads of +ve vibes 

xoxo


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies,

Pesca:  What did you decide on the aspirin in the end; did you speak with the clinic?  You’re right, we’re all individuals and it’s nice to see they’re treating us as such, e.g. your trigger story compared with mine.  

Jenny:  You need to change your signature to show your BFP!!!!!

Louise:  Hope all goes well today… are you taking time off work?

Kate:  As per kdb I think you’ll be a great moderator; and so lovely to give something back… this site truly is invaluable; through the highs and the lows.  As much as family and friends want to help, it’s only people actually on the rollercoaster who understand.  

Rachel:  Thinking big juicy follie thoughts for you for tomorrow.

kdb:  Hoping AF comes along v soon

Hi to everyone else!

Jo
x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI everyone, How we all xx  

AFM thinking of questions i need to ask the nurse in case my AF comes on sat,/sunday and if it comes during the day, as it usually does is this half a day and you had to the next say midday i.e. 12pm sat to 12pm sunday is that one day or is sat 12pm a whole day?
I mean is there a number to ring?, and should i be taking asprin? as Ive been reading your replies and most of you seem to be taking it now and during IUI I'm so confused. I'm just taking folic acid. that all is that OK or should i be on pregnacare of some sort.. help..

Jenny, how did you get on today, hope DH take you somewhere special or cooks you something romantic....  

Rachel and all - who is this lady she sounds scary, in a black leather jacket in a clinic OMG    

Pesca, thank you for your kinds words, yes heres hoping comes as soon as and not later than i think .....           

Louise, hope all went well today with your IUI    

KDB, seems you waiting for AF too so hopes it comes on time as well

hope everyone else is OK   much love Joanna xx xx


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

jenny, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy to hear about your BFP            
really, congratulations! you must be over the moon. I'm sure everything will be right since your test was so clear!!!
I knew the pee-stick sharing was good luck!

louises, jo, good luck with your 2ww (you're almost there jo, isn't it?) and a big   to all the follies counters and those starting tx!

misscc, vicks, vm, mami, all the pregs - how are you doing? i have the weirdest feeling since i saw my tummy moving with the baby's kicks    amazingggggggggggggggggg

sorry i'm so short.


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi lovlies,


I just wrote a post and it went! I always do that here for some reason. Talk about frustrating.

Louise – how did the IUI go?? I hope it went smoothly and you are at home with your feet up and being looked after by DH.

Jenny – I hope all went well with your blood test today? I expect you and DH are out celebrating as I write. I think I am going to take a leaf out of your book and test the night early. I know it is really naughty but I think if it is negative at least I have time to prepare myself before I get inundated with texts from family and friends.

Jo – I know exactly how you feel, it’s quite stressful all the stuff you panic about not doing or doing to prepare for your IUI aye. Try not to worry lovely I think the most important thing is you’re relaxed. Rich coming from me!!

I so understand what some of you come from when you say the 2ww sends you loopy. I am so not coping today! I am stressing that I didn’t do enough to prepare for the IUI and after the procedure. I didn’t take time off work, nor did I know about the asprin thing (have since started taking it; I know it is probably too late but makes me feel better!) And also what the hell is cyclogist?? I don’t have that either. Sorry to sound so stressful, tomorrow is another day promise to wake up with a PMI.

Hope everyone else is well. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Helloy everyone,

glad to hear I am not the only loopy one in my 2ww wait! SarahD: join the club!!
To be frank, I am considering carefully that I must be doing everything right for this IUI to work but this morning I tried to call the clinic to ask about this aspirin-business and it was only at 3pm that I managed to get a nurse to speak to a Dr after I told her that yesterday I waited 2 hours after my IUI appt to have my IUI and by the time I was done it was 5:30 and no one was around to answer my questions !!! Is it me or is this super-unprofessional for a clinic that charges those fees ?

Ok, done with the rant! 
Now I know that I should take the aspirin, although the nurse did check my file and spoke to a Dr so my advice would be to ask them as this probably varies case by case (the nurse mentioned that they look at the blood count, though I do not recollect doing one recently ...). 

I am sitting here all nervous (in a good way) to know how Jenny is doing ... Probably sitting in a nice restaurant with DH celebrating ... Come on, Jenny, tell us how it went!!! 

Louise: how was the IUI today? Hope it all went well and not too annoying (the catherer part I mean..)

Bobo: oh, I think I am one of the  culprits for starting this scare of the Lady in a black jacket  : please don't be scared. She's ok, quite nice to me yesterday; it's only that sometimes she comes across at not being sure of her advice.

Ok, better run now - sorry, DH is complaining he wants us to have dinner ...  So, a massive   to everyone else.

XXX Pesca


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Jenny ... I have been checking in just to see the news on you - I am SO SO very happy for you, congratulations. You really deserve your celebratory night out.

Love to all three of you!

mm


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello everyone. I hope it's ok if I join you?
I have been reading your posts for a couple of weeks and have finally plucked up the courage to start posting.
I got a tip from the posts about getting drugs from Central Homecare and wanted to say thankyou - it's saved a huge amount of money.

I am just about to start a cylce of GIFT and was wondering if anyone else has had GIFT and what their experience was of it. It's hard to find much information about it as most clinics don't do it.
I 'm getting quite anxious as the time to start stimming gets closer as I've never had surgery or general anesthetic before! Does anyone one know what the recovery time is afterwards?

I have had 6 cylces of DIUI at another clinic and 2 unsuccesful IVF's. I got pregnant on my 3rd cycle of IUI but unfortunately miscarried at 10 weeks.
I'm finding it hard to think about starting another cycle as it really puts you in touch with hopes and dreams but also the anticipation of distress. So I'm trying hard to feel positive but struggling a bit at the moment.

It's great to read about everyone's experiences - I've only talked to friends before, none of whom have gone through any of this, so although they are caring and interested, they don't really understand how it is.

Luce x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Luce - welcome. I'm sorry I can't be any help to you regarding GIFT but I'm sure some of the girls here will be able to help you with that. I hope this thread is as much of a support to you as it has been to me.

Sarah


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick update as only just got back and soooooo tired. 

ORT test went well as could as hoped for. 'Old Lady in black' as she has come to be known did the internal. Very quick and was fine. I guess we kept asking questions so she had to answer. She checked inside and counted lots of follies on both sides. Does this help even if we havent started anything yet? Had blood tests and they asked us to have more..a chromosome test, i think..did you have to have this??

So booked in for next week, for HyCoSy and Dummy embryo transfer. Ooooh exciting and nervous. From their notes, it seems as though the HyCoSY is more painful and some antibiotics needed for after...did you need to take this? It also says to take paracetamol before it and lots of water- full bladder. Oh and dont eat for 4 hours before appointment. 

Hmmmm, can anyone share their experiances of these?

Thanks for the good luck wishes - I think this site has helped me turn into a prepared hopeful , instead of an obesessive wreck. 

Thanks all.xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello ladies just a quick one to say went to clinic today for blood test and its definitely a  . My progesterone levels are 164 and hcg is 334.1 which is apparently good for day 15 after IUI.. I have my first scan booked on 18th Feb... cant wait... so excited... but also so anxious too      that its all going to be ok and all progressing as it should do.. Dr has me still on Progynova and cyclogest to hopefully help my body.  DH took me out to dinner to celebrate, managed to eat some pasta without feeling too queasy... its still only just sinking in.... wow OMG OMG... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am back - sorry am not the best at posting but read the thread everyday!  Still trying to learn who is who and having what... 

Sweetdreams - Congratulations - what great news, hope you are having a great night out with your husband!

EBC - I think we are going to be cycle buddies, I had my ORT on Friday and am booked in for HyCoSy and Dummy ET this friday, I have had an Hystosalpingogram done before which I think is similar to HyCoSY and it is a bit uncomfortable but nothing too terrible so am sure the HyCoSy will be ok.

AFM I am starting to stress that I am going to have to have a Hysteroscopy which is what you need to have if they find any scarring in your uterus.. I was told that because of my past pregnancy experiences there may be a chance that I have scarring and this would need to be removed before IVF... I really hope there is nothing but honestly with my luck I will probably have scarring.. has anyone else had to have this done before?  Has anyone had a General Anaesthetic at CRGH?

Also one more question.. I want to get my drugs from Central Homecare, so wanted to know when do CRGH usually give the prescriptions?  Will I have to ask them for it early so that I can order the drugs in time or do they give it to you at the dummy ET?

Anyway I am off to catch up on Greys Anatomy.. we have been recording it, absolutely LOVE McDreamy   Hope you all have a good evening.

Zimmy xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Jenny, am so so thrilled for you!  Yippeeeeeee!!!   Oooh and your scan is on my birthday   Am sure your little sticky bean will stay nice and snug. xoxo


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Zimmy- sounds good to me. From what I gathered today, the nurse said "we'll give you the  ....... at the dummy transfer". 

We then said that our doctor will be helping to get some of the drugs. She siad that was fine. So I don't know either I guess you have a day to order some in?? NO IDEA actually.


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good evening ladies xxx
jenny -fantastic all confirmed your            so so happy for you and DH         lovely that you went out for dinner with DH too xxx 

EBC - glad ort test went ok for you and the lady in black leather! was fine, I'm still wondering will i meet her!and if i do i need to be prepared with questions, So am i right in thinking she does the iui? is it not a Dr that does it or is she a Dr? Ive not had any blood tests done at crgh, just told to call when af comes then they tell me when to start clomid.wishing you all the best for your hycosy next week....x
  

Luce 87- welcome to the thread everyone is lovely on here, sorry i don't really know much about gift but I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies will help you. all the best with your tx.  

Pesca- thanks for your message, wishing you all the best  and  about the lady in a black jacket! I'm guessing if i meet her I'm going to have to just ask questions write them down if i can or get DH to remember ! then ask someone else if I'm unsure, as we are there for correct answers not  someone who is unsure ?cant believe you waited so long for DIUI is this the norm or were they just so busy they haven't mentioned asprin to me, should i be ringing tommorrow and asking the nurse as well as asking her if AF comes sat what do i do about calling them of when to start clomid! Ive had not tests at crgh for blood or anything, is this norm ?

Sarah- I'm sure you have done enough Hun for iui, I'm dreading it and worried from now and my AF hasn't even come yet, I'm thinking should i eat this drink this take aspirin take this that and the other! AAA i think i will have to ring the nurse tomorrow and see.. you will be fine and 2ww will go so quick try keep yourself busy or if you can take a few days off work and watch loads of old films you be fine .  

id like to know what is cyclogist, progynova is ? 

hello to everyone else, and hope you all well xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Gosh, the thread has been busy - lots to catch up on!

Jenny - so glad to hear the confirmed result!  You must be walking on air!!!!  Jo and I need all your IUI 2ww tips!  What did you do, eat, drink etc?  The dr told me the progynova was for IVF - confused now and will have to ring up to check.

Jo - IUI day for you!  What time are you in?  DH did his bit at 12 but then the IUI wasn't till 3, so we had to amuse ourselves for a while.  Went to the British Library though and had lunch - very nice.  Will be thinking of you today xxxx

Kate - would be good to meet up - is it Thursday you are round here?

Pesca - I am confused by the lady doctor too - she told me to take cyclogest on the day on the IUI and then every AM and PM, which I have done, but not progynova, which Jenny did take.  Very annoying - hope its individualised treatment, not just confusion, but am going to ring CRGH to check.

Joanna - I am taking Pregnacare (and was taking a host of other vitamins!). You can get it form Boots, but probably sensible to start taking as it has a range of vits you need to boost fertility.  Aspiring is for the womb lining - you don't need it yet.

Sarah - 2ww is definitely the worst bit.  I am only on day 1 and already not sure how I will make it!

Luce - welcome!  I am sure you will find this thread helpful - the girls here have kept me sane over recent months!  I was scheduled to do GIFT this cycle as I have low AMH and AFC, only producing two follicles on a previous IVF.  Presumably this is a similar reason for you?  I read up lots about it and emailed some other girls on fertility friends who had had it (could only find two - both got pregnant!)  In the end I didn't end up having it as my hormone levels indicated that I only had two eggs again, so wasn't worth the invasive procedure.  Feel free to PM me if you want any info I gleaned during the research though.

EBC - a lot of us have had the DET and hycosy - if you read back through the thread, you can hear our experiences.  DET is usually fine and a good way of checking that it will go smoothly on the day.  They didn't do it at my last clinic and my ET ended up being a bit of a nightmare, so as CRGH they did Dilapan at the beginning of the cycle which gently dilates your cervix.  The Hycosy isn't the most pleasant thing, but is quite quick (and I am a real wuss) Just think of it as another step to get that BFP and you will be fine.

Zimmy - I got my drugs at the beginning of my cycle  - you need to ask for your prescription when you go in for your next appointment but Central Homecare can deliver within 24 hours of receiving your original prescription.

Hi to Kerry, mm, 24 hours and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - had IUI yesterday.  DH did his bit at 11.30 and then my IUI wasn't until 3pm, so we had a bit of time to kill (in the rain).  Had black coat doctor.  She was actually very nice, but like others I do find her a bit confusing.  Anyway, the IUI itself was a bit of a debacle.  I had a really full bladder ready at 3pm, but was still sat in waiting room at 3.30pm and was about to burst, so had to go.  Eventually went in at 3.45 - bladder not full enough.  Had to get dressed again, drink more water.  Went in again at 4.15 - bladder now too full.  Had to get dressed again and wee a bit out in a cup (sorry if TMI, but it was quite comical).  Take three - bladder was OK.  Hurrah.  IUI was a bit painful (I actually squealed at one stage, but it seems like I have a strange shaped cervix which makes it all very difficult)  Anyway after all that, Dr said it all went very smoothly and DH was very pleased with his 84% motility!  So, its first day on 2ww today.  Am in bed trying to take things easy, but am going to get bored VERY quickly.  Have taken time off work as I thought it would be GIFT.  Not sure whiter I will stick to this though or go mad at home.

What a long post - phew!  Off to track down 2ww tips now.

Louise xx


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jenny...CONGRATULATIONS!!!     So happy for you.

Hi to everyone else xx

Polly x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning  everyone.   

Louise, so so glad you had IUI and in the end went OK after so much waiting around wow!, I'm dreading the full bladder thing when i once had to have a scan i went 5 times and had to sit around waiting for 3 hours before was alllowed to have it i cant hold it, when i get nervous i got to go! well 2ww will go so fast , and with BFP for Jenny you will be next too... Thanks for the tip i keep going to buy pregnacare, i will go to buy it today, i have been taking folic though since November daily so will stop that once i start on these tablets. So that lady in black jacket was in a good mood then! I'm dreading meeting her!  
 
What is cycolgest? What is it for?

Jo, all the best for you today fingers toes all crossed    then you be next on the 2ww with Louise and Sarah. woo hoo

AFM,Will call the CRGH and speak to a nurse to ask a few questions, I'm on day 27of30( i used to be 26-29 now since i got old im around 30) of my cycle so all being well by weekend AF will come AAA I'm scared but not that scared now as i have all you lovely ladies with your top tips and you make me smile!

Will be back later        


Post reply


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Sarah:  Sorry you’re going a bit loopy; the 2WW can be the longer two weeks ever… when do you test?  I’m sure you’re doing everything right, so take your own advice and relax   

Pesca:  Good job you rang re the aspirin… you’re right, we shouldn’t have to chase up on these things; it should be a proactive rather than reactive service.  Thank goodness for this thread, that’s all I can say.  

Bobo:  Sorry for scaring you (and everyone else) re the lady in black… she is really very sweet, until she gives advice!  I know she means well, so we’ll just have to take it with a pinch of salt.  Fingers crossed for AF!  Re cyclogest and progynova, these are for post IVF/IUI and help with the lining – I don’t think they prescribe in all cases, so I wouldn’t worry too much; they will prescribe if they think you need either/both I’m sure.

Luce87:  Welcome to the thread.  Glad you managed to get cheaper medication; Central Homecare makes such a difference to the overall cost, and they’re so professional.  Although I’ve not had GIFT, this (or ZIFT) was something that was discussed with me at the initial consultation, so I tried to gen up on it a bit.  You’re right, there isn’t much information about but, from what I was able to read, the success rate is pretty high.  Don’t worry about having a general anaesthetic (I rather like them if I’m honest, you feel all floaty!), and the procedure is quite simple – you may want to Google ‘laparoscopy’ as it’s the same procedure.  I had one done last Feb, to check if my tubes were OK, and I’ve only got a tiny scar by my bellybutton and a smaller one down by my lady garden (which has now faded to a small dot).  The principle with GIFT, as I understand it, is that the eggs do not have to go through the harsh regime of spending time in a laboratory, which is preferable if the eggs are considered delicate or if there aren’t many of them – they think it’s better for them to be in their natural environment.. So they’re mixed with the swimmers and popped back into the fallopian tubes for everything else to happen naturally.  I like the concept of this.  Looks like Louise has given you lots of information about GIFT too.

EBC:  Glad the ORT went well and that the ‘old lady in black’ was fine.  The follie count she did would have been your antral follicle count; this is another stat they use to decide what your response may be; but then my count was 12 so I’m not sure how much it does actually correlate to response.  Re chromosome tests, my DH had to have this (karyotype)… if it’s the same test, it takes about six weeks for the results; did they mention this?  It may be that it’s a different test, so I don’t want to scaremonger.  Re the hycosy, some girls found this awful; it didn’t bother me too much, just about 5 mins of feeling a bit queasy after.  

Jenny:  So pleased to hear the continued good news with your blood test, yey!  And glad you’ve been celebrating; you deserve it.  And I’m sure it’s good luck that your first scan’s on kdb’s birthday   Any 2WW tips definitely welcome.  

Zimmy:  Fingers crossed you don’t need the procedure for your uterus re scarring and that you can start tx soon.  Re the prescription, I asked for mine.  You should be able to do the same – I’d wait until after DET though as they tweaked mine slightly based on this.  

Louise:  Glad everything went to plan with the IUI, despite the weeing debacle – you did make me laugh!  Wow, 84% motility; check out the swimmers from your DH!  Did they worry about your timings at all?  I’ve been told to be very precise with everything, to the minute.  Did you find out about the progynova as I have some of these tablets (about 56!) too.  Were you prescribed clexane as well, and have they recommended you use this, and/or cyclogest??  And what about the aspirin?  There’s so much to think about!  D’you think it’s worth asking for a doctor to review and ring you back later?  I’m not sure I hold much belief in what the scan people say now; are they the ones who do the IUI.  Also, how long were you able to lie down for after; I really want to try for half an hour but not sure if there’s space/time  Sorry, questions, questions!!  My IUI’s tomorrow; DH needs to do his thing at 10am, then we need to wait around until midday.  Boring!

Hi to Miss Munro, 24hrs, Mrs CC, kdb, Vicks, Polly, Molly and everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

hi Everyone,

I have been following your thread and think I am going to become a CRGH girl too. Jo i just read in your post that the karyotype test results takes 6 weeks to get back. Is that because you are doing it through your GP? I would start the process beginning of March...should he do this test before then?

I have been so torn between choosing between CRGH and ARGC. Costs seem comparable but it seems a kinder approach at CRGh judging by the majority of your postings. I think a bit of kindness and softness at such an emotional time would go a long way for me. The other is of course also excellent but people say its more clinical( in  a cold way) Were any of you torn between the 2 clinics too?

Lots of luck to all of you.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Louise - well done on getting through the IUI, your bladder story made me laugh   Hope you don't get bored too quickly!  xoxo


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

hopefulx - welcome to a great thread, sure you will get all the advice, help support and friendship you need to get you through a roller coaster of TX and tests...  With regards to genetic testing done... My DH had his "karotyping" test done privately at a genetic clinic... results took two weeks... PM if you want his details... lovely guy.  Sadly my DH's results came back as 2 x translocations and 1 x inversion so "abnormal chromosomes" so we had to go down the route of using donor sperm to have a baby.. and just got a BFP third IUI attempt at CRGH, so I can highly recommend the clinic and think they are fantastic... really hope your DH's results all come back as normal...  .  xxx

Jo - The scan Drs are the same Drs that do your IUI I am afraid... I have tried to get Dr Serhal (my Dr) to do my IUI's and never got him or Ranier sadly.. although saying that the older lady in black is the one that just did my IUI and just given me a BFP so dont think we should be too hard on her    .  Although admit her manner is not great   .  how are you doing hon whats the latest with your follies?  hope all good    . When are they doing your IUI? After my IUI I lay down for 10 mins, they say 5 - 10 mins but I did 10 would of done a lot longer but they were getting impatient...xx

Louise - sorry to hear you had to wait for your IUI and it hurt a bit   .  I had to wait 4 hours for my 2nd IUI and trying to fill up your bladder and then empty it and then fill it again for 4 hours is very uncomfortable... congratulations on being PUPO…         . Hope 2ww flys by for you… I think I have probably confused you lovely IUI ladies  … the reason I was given Progynova was because my lining was very thin and they wanted to help it thickening and encourage implantation as my last two attempts at IUI both times I had thin lining again and two BFN’s so think they were trying something new with me… us girlies all respond in different ways and all have different bodies, so don’t worry if you needed it they would have said so when you asked..     that this cycle is going to be the one... xxx 

Bobo – Doing a AF dance for you again…         hope you can start cycling soon hon.  I have always been under the impression that if you AF arrives at lunchtime or afternoon then that is still day 1 of your cycle… if comes night time would be next day as day 2.. that’s my understanding anyway.. that’s what nurse told me I think… been doing that with my TX so hopefully ok.
The asprin thing - is normally again only given to some IVF patients to help thickening their lining, I was advised by Dr Saab to take it on my day 7 scan as my lining was very thin.. and I continued on it on 2ww and stopped straight away after my BFP.
cyclogest - is “progesterone” which is what the body produces in pregnancy, the reason that some women are given it in 2ww is to help with the uterus lining to thickening and help with implantation… I was given it all times with my IUI’s as my lining is always a problem…..It is also taken in the first twelve weeks of pregnancy as your body doesn’t start producing it in large quantities until after twelve weeks…
Progynova – is given to help the body produce oestrogen hormone.. Its usually given only for IVF patients but think because I had two BFN’s before which they think was not helped by my thin lining they wanted me to have this as well to try and support my hormones.. Don’t worry hon like I said to louise we are all very different in the way our bodies respond and if you need these drugs the Dr’s will recommend them for you… there is no harm in asking and they will say whether its needed for you or not… 

Rachel – how was your scan today? Hope it all went well and follies doing great

Kate – that is great that you are going to be moderating the “spinal injuries board” its lovely to be able to give something back

Sarah  - Don’t worry about the cyclogest if you were not given it by Dr then they didn’t think that your body needs it… they will only do so if they think there is a problem… don’t worry, the 2ww does make you feel a bit loopy doesn’t it, hope it goes quick for you and reiki you get a BFP.. when is your OTD?

Luce87 – welcome to the thread, the girls are lovely and you have come to the right place for help and advice and support.  I have no experience on GIFT I am afraid but some other girls can help I am sure… so sorry about your MC hugs, not easy… Really hope that GIFT is successful for you hon and that CRGH can bring you that BFP… they are a fantastic clinic and get results so you are in great hands..

EBC – glad ORT test went well reiki for great results… I cant help with hycosy and dummy embroyo as haven’t had to have them, but sure other girls will advise whats what.. 

Zimmy – hugs sure all will be ok hon and no scarring on your uterus.. try not to worry, the CRGH are great and your in fab hands.. xx

Hello to fozi, rex, mami, vicks, 24hours, mami, vm, auntybetty, kdb, pesca, and everyone else hope you are all ok    

AFM - still trying to take it all in... it all feels rather strange at the moment.. I keep thinking I am going to wake up and find its all been a rather lovely dream….  DH wanted us to tell our immediate families and very close friends that already know all about our TX so we did last nite.  DH is now in a complete state and panic and instead of being on cloud 9 he is worrying and stressing about me and "beanie" as my horrible FIL     told him “not to get his hopes up very much as most women miscarry their first babies”  ahh…. wot does he know   , wish he would get his facts right...ahh... I have tried to reassurance DH, but don’t think he is convinced… Doesn’t help me much either, as if I am not anxious enough already… I am trying to stay focused on being positive and believing all will be ok.. Don’t understand why the miserable XXXX cant just be happy for us and positive…he knows what we have been through already to get to this stage and the donor thing too..… families what are they like…. 

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Sweetdreams. Did you go to a different clinic for that because it was cheaper? I would love the details of that and the cost if you wouldn't mind passing that on to me. Congratulations on you BFP! xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Jenny - don't let FIL spoil your happiness.  In my experience, there is always someone who wants to look on the negative side, but there is absolutely no reason why you won;t have a healthy and happy nine months.  You have put a lot of effort into your body being prepared for tx and this will help you in pregnancy too.

Have you got any 2ww tips?  Love your new signature!

Louise x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey again,

Jenny:  Sorry your DH is worrying… FIL sounds like a right $*&!X%.  I’m sure he’s trying to be a leveller for you but, honestly!  People are funny aren’t they.  As I’ve had to tell friends about the cancelled IVF in favour of IUI they inevitably ask for success rates and then give the ‘oh’ of disappointment before asking when I can start tx for IVF again.  And I’m thinking ‘hang on, I’m still doing IUI, don’t write me off yet!’.  Ignore your FIL and just keep on with your PMA.  Love your newly updated signature btw.  

Hopeful:  DH had the karyotype test done through CRGH… I was led to believe that it took that long to ‘grow’ the blood in cultures but seeing as Jenny’s only took two weeks, that’s maybe not the case.  Good luck with your CRGH vs. ARGC dilemma; tbh I’ve had most of my support through this thread, not from the clinic!  

Louise:  Thanks for the PM re ins and outs of IUI.  x

Really must do some work today; my mind really isn’t on it at the mo though!

Jo
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hopefulx - just pm'ed you with details.. xx

Jo - Thanksxx People can be so very insensitive... they really don't understand what they are talking about so should just say nothing me thinks....   . You would of thought that I would have got used to and not bothered by my FIL nasty comments as I have had to put up with loads of them over the 9 years me and DH been together... sure he wouldn't of said that if my MIL was still alive... he really can be so so hurtful... the things he has said to me and DH over the years is just unbelievable.....  But yes I must not let him spoil everything....    
     that all goes great with your IUI tomorrow, got everything crossed for you and   that this is the cycle for you and you get a BFP xxxx

Louise- thanks hon, just a bit emotional at the moment (must be hormones).. The only things that I really did on 2ww is not work, not exercise and really rest and relax... eat healthy food.. took "pregnacare conception" tablets... listened twice a day to a self hypnosis CD called "IVF Companion" by a lady called Maggie Howell... fantastic, really helps your mind and body prepare for fertility TX and then implantation afterwards... can highly recommend that..... Really hope 2ww goes quick and this is your cycle and you get a BFP     xxxxxxx

lots of love
xxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Jenny - thanks for that.  I have a IVF relaxing CD (not sure if its the same one), so will listen to it later.

Hopeful - I was torn between CRGH and ARGC at the beginning.  The girls on here persuaded me to try CRGH.  I think ARGC is quite a bit more expensive and did seem rather cold and clinical, which I think I would find quite difficult.  I also toyed with the idea of the Lister, as they are supposed to be good for poor responders like me.  I was put off though by the fact that you only see a dr at the consultation and then for EC - no involvement face to face with any drs in between.  At CRGH, it has been reassuring to see drs regularly for scans etc.  I think in the end you should go for where you feel most comfortable and positive about if that makes sense.

Louis


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jenny - are you still enjoying a break from work?  I second what the other girls have said; try to put FIL's comment to the back of your mind and keep that sticky positive vibe going      Am sure he's genuinely thrilled for you both   As Louise said, you got yourself in tip-top condition for this BFP and that will stand you in good stead for a healthy and happy eight months!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Louise - enjoy listening to your CD, really hope it all works out for you    xxxx

kdb - thanks for your message    , your right I am really looking after myself and not having to work is really lovely too, I am very lucky that I dont have to worry about that and can just concentrate on me and beanie  I am going to ignore any negativity and just stay focused on being positive....     it will all be ok... 

xxxxxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hellp ladies 

its a bit of a me post sorry just got back from clinic bad news out of my 5 follies only 1 has grown to a good size 20mm
the other 4 are 11mm and as we are having icsi we need more ,so have my last scan on friday if no change then tx will be cancelled cant belive this has happening again and to top it off crgh are not going to let us have another go as they said its a waste of money,
the only other option is egg donnor but where do we start so bit down today  

Good luck to all the others will do personals later 

Rachelbw


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rachel:  I'm so sorry to hear your news... that must have been a bit of a slap in the face.  I'm not sure what drug regime you were on or if, for instance, you had any growth hormones... who told you that's the end of the road, one of the consultants?  How many goes have you had?  Fingers crossed for Friday's scan; things CAN change, it may be that you're a slow starter.  I have to say, if I was given this news, I would not give up without exploring all options (even going elsewhere).  Re egg donation, I have an email a lovely lady on FF sent me when I asked her about it... I can forward it on if it helps at all, although understand if you need to get your head around a few things first.

   

Jo
xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Rachel - sweetheart I am so so sorry and feeling very sad for you    .  What a shock to be told that...    but don't give up there is always hope and like Louise says, your body can respond differently with each cycle of TX and CRGH are really good at changing your meds and trying different things... If they do end up cancelling this cycle.. make sure you book at appointment with either Mr Serhal or Dr Ranier and go through all the options available to you...... So sorry, sending      that your follies suddenly grow and grow and you can go ahead with either GIFT or IUI instead maybe rather than the IVF?!! lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Rachel i am so so so sorry for you hunnie i really am sending you many           
as Jenny said don't give up hunnie...xx xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jenny, Please don't listen to FIL you do not need any negativity right now stay positive you are BFP you are having a baby and listening to negativity right now is not good so think happy things and rest and all be fine for your scan xxx            Don't let anyone make you feel miserable you and DH are gong to make wonderful parents.   So do you know when you due or will they confirm at your next scan in a few weeks. 

Jo its OK you haven't scared me too much! lol been reading what everyone has said about her, open mind if i meet her then  
AFM just went and brought Pregnacare conception so will take tonight and stop taking folic on its own as it in it..haven't had time to call crgh but will make time in the morn manically busy at work aaaaahhhh
jenny /jo thanks for explaining the prog and cyco etc... as well as asprin ...

xxxx hi everyone else


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Glad to see you are doing well, I m trying hard to get back to the land of the living, it's now been 5 weeks since the operation and DH is doing ok.  We had a few setbacks with infections etc, but am hoping we're in the clear now.  Have been admitted into UCH this week to get his oncology situation reassessed, consultant came to see us today and on first glance, nothing is any more disastrous than before so treatment will commence when he is strong enough which will be in a few weeks hopefully.  One day, when I have time, I'll tell you all about the ups and downs, but it will be a VERY long post.  Thanks guys for all your support and I'll try to keep more in touch.
x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Jenny      to your horrible FIL - only good thing about him that I can think of is that he produced your lovely DH! otherwise he seems to be a big unhelpful pain in the   I was really unlucky most people to go on with healthy pg and am sure you will hun

Miss T lovely to hear from you - sounds like you have been through the mill and back again though. Am pleased the cancer is stable and really hope you are both have some non-hospital time coming up to get well together    

Rachel what a horrible day you have had hun     don't know what to say but thinking of you babe

Louise - listen to your CD it is really helpful hun

BoBo as far as I know aspirin is not routine tx but given to some women they think may benefit so don't worry too much if they haven't included it in your protocol - I have never been offered it......

am still up and down but following you all and am hoping to think about FET at Easter - am having a phone consult with the NY docs on Friday to see what's possible   

love to all
C


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Ti - its great to see you back on the thread and to hear that DH is doing OK.  We have been thinking of you both xx

Rachel - do not give up hope!  I have been pretty much where you are with one failed cycle with 1 embryo and a poor response this time.  Are you on growth hormone?  This seemed to help my follicles grow- there just weren't enough of them!  Were you on long or short protocol?  If the cycle is abandoned this time, you could think about trying the Lister who are known for treating poor responders or Jinemed in Turkey - about the same cost but with a holiday thrown in!  Try reading the poor responders thread for lots of useful advice.  But for now, keep drinkign lots of water and thinking follicle thoughts - the others may well catch up.

Louise x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

MISSTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII          SO HAPPY TO HAVE YOU BACK!
I've really been wondering how you were doing, but guessed you had enough to be listening to our ups and downs as well. I'm so glad DH is getting better! Just huge          and best wishes for the forthcoming tx! I'm really so glad to hear from you!     Looking forwar to see you as well!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Evening ladies, 

I'm sorry for not remembering, but somebody was explaining about the Chromosome test (Karyotype), they've asked us to do both. I think the nurse said we have to have it done before EC and ET. 

But when i read it may take up to 6 weeks, I'm worrying that they wont go ahead if the results aren't back. Being a teacher I had planned to have them done in 2 weeks (half term). I'm already taking time off school for appointments. Should I hurry up and have these done now??


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Wow loads been happening on here!

Pesca ~ Glad your IUI went ok, now you just have the dreaded 2ww!! Hope you're managing to stay relaxed and nice and positive.

Louise ~ Another 2wwaiter!! Glad it all went ok hon, & you're right it's so much easier when the decision is taken out of your hands, my fingers are crossed for you hon. Try to take it easy and relax.

Kate ~ look at you....staff trainee!! I think that's great, we all know how invaluable the support is that we all get on here. Are you counting down to your holiday??

Sarah ~ I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad. It's completley natural to think you haven't done enough after the tx has been done, I was the same. Just try and relax and think that it is now out of your hands, you will have that BFP soon. Also everyone is on different medication so try not to worry about that too much.

Luce ~ Welcome to the thread, sorry to hear of your mc. I'm sorry i don't know anything about gift, but wish you all the best hon.

Jo ~ Good luck for tomorrow hon, I hope it all goes smoothly and then you to can join the 2ww madness!!

Rachel ~ I'm so sorry you've had a crap day, it must have been such a shock for you. I've got my fingers crossed that you will have some more bigger follies on fri, try to stay positive.

Misst ~ It's lovely to hear from you, I'm glad DH is doing ok, it must have been a lot to go through for both of you. Nice to see you looking forward to starting tx again soon.

Ceciliab ~ I'm sure things are still hard for you, but it's lovely to hear from you. Wishing you all the best for your easter bunnies.x

24hrs ~ Glad the pregnancy is going well, it must be amazing to feel the kicking...I can't wait.

SD ~ I am so thrilled for you hon, glad the bloods were all good...you both must be so happy. Ignore FIL's comments....there's always one isn't there!! The thing is it is so unnecesary to say comments like that when we have so much going on in our heads anyway. Just enjoy it , stay relaxed and positive...all will be ok. You wait til that first scan when you see the heartbeat...it's amazing. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Sorry if I've missed anyone...there are so many of us!!
Hello to you all and have a lovely evening.

Well I had first antenatal appointment today with the twin consultant. She told me that they would not let me go over 37wks...which is fine by me. We heard the heartbeats again and both are really good. She also measured me and I'm measuring at 20wks!! (only 15)! I knew I was huge, but she said this was fine for a twin pregnancy.
I can't wait to feel them move...I think this is around 18wks, so 3 more to go.
My mum is sitting next to me as I type crocheting a beautiful white shawl I love things like that. I just like babies to be in babygros and handknitted cardis for the first few months, she's looking forward to knowing what they are so she can start seriously knitting!!....Yippee.

Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Jo!  

Mrs CC, I got warm fuzzies reading your post about your mum's knitting   That is so sweet!  And by golly your twinnies are big! (long?)  They must be v healthy.

Hope everyone's doing ok xoxo

MissTi, glad your DH is on the improve


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Rachel-I'm sorry about your poor response, so disappointing. I agree that you need to talk to a consultant about options depending on what ends up happening. I think you will get an honest opinion on your chances of success, but it may not be the answer you want and I believe that CRGH aren't that keen on repeatedly putting patients through IVF cycles when they think that there is little chance of success. As Louise says the Lister will treat poor responders and will go ahead with IVF with only a couple of follicles. If you have a look at the poor responders thread, 40's is the new 30's you will see what sort of experiences people have had. Its a very personal decision, and some people find it very hard to give up on their own eggs even after 6 or 7 IVF attempts. I did a lot of reading around about donor eggs when I didn't think my cycle was going to go that well. I would start looking at some of the experiences on here. You have to be ready to make that decision and when you compare a success rate of 5% with your own eggs to 60% with donor eggs, you can see why people make that decision. Sorry that was a bit of a rant!

SD-I agree, ignore FIL, its hard enough dealing with your own worries without someone elses negativity and of course he is talking b*****ks! Despite how it sometimes feels when you read these posts the odds are in favour of your little bean!

Louise-congrats on being PUPO-take it easy!

Jo-Good Luck tomorrow! 

EBC-chromosomes and karyotype are the same thing. It shouldn't take as long as 6 weeks really but will depend on the lab doing the test and their workload, so may take upto 6weeks. I'd get on and do the tests if you're keen to crack on ASAP.

Pesca-good luck on 2ww!

Bobo-don't worry about the lady in black, she is quite sweet and is an excellent ultrasonographer. Yes sometimes she is a little vague, but remember all our cases are discussed at a meeting so one doctor isn't solely responsible for decision making, and it will often be discussed with the big cheeses. 

MissT-glad JW didn't come with bad news, will see if I can catch up for coffee tomorrow!

Hopeful-I would always recommend CRGH, I think things have been a little bit more chaotic there over the last couple of months because of the refurbishment, but things should settle down soon.

Claire lucky you with your big bump, i just look fat at the moment! Like you desperately keen for some movement, atleast I would know that BB was still there!

Hi to everyone else,
Vicky


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

Sorry to those who know me as its been a while since I've posted! Hello to all the newbies. 

Just wanted to say a super congrats to Jenny about the BFP - that's fab news. 

Wishing everybody all the best with their pregancies and good luck to all those starting out. 

Hoping to get on the FET bandwaggon in a couple of months so lets hope by body starts to get back to normal after the miscarrigae.

I saw somebody asking about a D&C. Had my d&c and CRGH and it was absolutley fine only down side is my private medical insurence wouldnt cover it at CRGH. Was only off work for a few days but its taken me a good 3 weeks to start to feel normal again. The general anasthetic and low heamoglobin has exhausted me but Im starting to feel a little better. 
Speak soon. 

Mol x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

evening ladies

Thank you all so much for all your advice it has made me feel much better most appreciated thank you been going a bit  this eve but after reading your post calmed down a bit not sure what we are going to do yet but donor eggs is looking more likely

Sweetdreams cant believe your fil he must be  to say something like that just relax and enjoy the next 9 months hun some people   

Louise and pesca hope your taking things easy and letting your dps wait on you hand foot and finger wishing you all the best      

Jo good luck for tommorow hun   

Ebc my hubby had that test done at crgh and it took 5 weeks for the results so you should have it done know good luck  

Vicky not long now and your little bean will be kicking like made bless    driving you  

Good luck to everyone else i have missed out sorry 

Rachelbw


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi Everyone,
Just sat down DH watching footy""  and I'm catching up on the thread. 

HI MissT, I'm sorry to hear your news and wish DH all the best sending you many    too xx

C, thanks for mentioning about the aspirin as well i wont worry, going to ring them tomorrow to ask a few questions again as i didnt manage to ring today 

Vicks,thanks for more info on the lady in black jacket! 

Jo, good luck tomorrow,      ^hugme

AFM any day really for AF , and yet another two friends of mine have had babies  in the past few days and just been invited to yet another surprise baby shower !getting used to it now and dealing with the fact that my treatment will start soon and soon all being well i might be BFP-- positive thinking now       and read to start treatment  

love to all and sorry if i haven't done personals to everyone.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

just some silence for a long working day but goodness me this thread has been active!!

Sweetdreams - enjoy your pregnancy, so great to hear all is going so well ... Forget everything else that is negative!!! Throw it out of the window!!

Bobo - that is right, positive thinking is a must for us!! I spent terrible months looking at pregnant Ladies and babies soon after my MC, but it was over at some point and now I am positive again. We must be and certainly this wonderful thread is helping a lot !!

Rachelbw - I am glad you are feeling a bit calmer. Yes, I can imagine the shock but once you manage to look at it rationally (however hard that is, of course!) you realise you have options and this forum allows you to have so much information from women who go through so much. Keep positive. Sending lots of   

Molly - welcome back to new TX. I know what a MC can make you feel, but you do sound very strong and brave to begin to do it after a few weeks! Good luck with it!!

Vicks: thanks for your good lucks. I must admit I am really trying to ignore the wait ... This morning I ran for the bus and my heart was racing; then as I sat on the bus I tought 'ahem, maybe I should not have done that, 2 days after the Iui... What the hell!! If it has to happen it'll happen ... If not, I'll try again: that's my mood today !

Mrs CC: WOW! I didn't realise you were expecting twins ... Your stories reminded me of my cousin who had twins 6 years ago: she was uge, but happy. The twins now are just adorable ... Such a lovely thought to have two in an instance!!! Scary, but lovely 

MissT: welcome back to the thread. Your story reminds me of mine a bit: my DH is also affected by cancer, that is why we can only have a child through a sperm donor. I know the rollercoaster journey of worrying about my own TX and his own cancer therapy: it's a harrowing process, but I am glad to know your DH is doing ok now. My DH always says: pessimism is a luxury we cannot afford - what an extraordinary man he is!!! GOOD LUCK with everything and your next TX now!

Ok, better crash now: it's been a very long day. Lots of    to everyone else!!!
XX Pesca


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Wow- so much has been written today, I'm v knackered so not many personals but have been reading about everyone and am thinking of you all,  

Miss Ti- lovely to hear from you-    glad you heard stable news today- fingers crossed DH gets stronger quickly, have you had time off? 

Jo-good luck for tomorrow,  

Had a manic day- taught v hyper autistic class all day- went to the HFEA focus group 5.30-6.30 ( quite interesting- good way to earn £50!!) then had team meeting about my little autistic boy I work with from 8pm- 10pm and to top it off got home to find C had locked me out by putting the chain on the door,- as he was alseep it took a lot of shouting/ ignored phone calls and bell ringing to wake him up at which point he got cross with me for waking him- I was not impressed, 

night all

Kate x


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everybody

It's been so long since I last posted on this thread (about a year) I think I had better ask again if it's ok if I join u all please      We are hoping to go for ICSI June/July, will be setting up a consultation at CRGH in March/April.  

So early days but I'm already having those mixed emotions of excitement and anxiety    I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months and catching up on your stories so far.

Love and baby dust
Dolphin xxx


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the info on karyotyping. I appreciate it. I'm going to try and get hold of Dr SAab today. i left a message for him yesterday. How long do you normally have to wait for them to call you back? Don't want to hassle but also don't want to be forgotten. 

Sweet dreams thank you so much for sendign me that info over. I tried to send  a personal message back but it kept saying my session had timed out and wouldn't let me.

My husband and I went away for a month and my husband drank a fair bit- about 30ish units a week probably. We are due to start the whole ICSI process in March. That would mean by the time he had to give his sample he would have stopped drinking for obout 75 days. Do you think we should start in April so that none  of his sperm would be affected by the holiday or am I over obsessing> Its so hard to know what level of importance some things are. What do you girls think? It is such a lot of money if the sperm ends up being weak due to boozey holiday.

Thank you wise ones!

xxx


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

MissT....Lots and lots of love and hugs   
Thinking of you and DH   You are so brave and have been through so much. Hope you get a break and everything gets much easier from now on.  

Pollyx


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

hi everyone
Has anyone tried to phone the clinic today.  I have been trying on the main number and it's just dead.
Anyone got any suggestions for any other numbers to try?
Thanks
Luce


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Luce,

yes Ive been trying to get through all day, its a dead tone i have emailed them to see whats happening.

x


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Bobo
I've emailed them as well now - so hopefully they will ring back.
Luce


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow ladies - 4 pages!! I've been having a break from thinking about everything for a week or so and I come back on and there is so much to catch up on! I don;t think I'll manage a personal for everyone, sorry to miss anyone.

2w waiters!!
Pesca - yes, it's pretty hard to take it easy when you don't feel any different to normal. Think of all the zillions of babies who manage to be conceived by mothers who do all kinds of strenuous things and don't worry about getting your heartrate up to much! Great that you and MissT can support each other in your similar experiences. I know that me and the other partners of Spinal injured guys get great support from each other.

Louise, 
Sarah - getting close... I notice you're keeping a low profile, so I hope you are keeping yourself distracted in other ways. I remember the last week of the 2ww was excruciating and checking FF constantly doesn't help. Hope you have good news for us, when are you testing??!

Luce welcome! Good luck for your journey.
Dolphin - you too, hey, great to see you've already produced a lovely little boy. Good luck making him a sibling.

Rachelbw - only 1 follie  .... hope you are getting your head around what to do next. I'm a bit behind so perhaps by the time you read this you'll have had that next scan, fingers crossed for you.

Sweetdreams - BFP!! Oh wow!! Well done you!!!

MissT - rollercoaster, getting back

Mrs CC - Glad it's all going so well. Sounding very domestic with Mum crocheting! Lovely... she must be so delighted.

Molly - thanks for answering about the D&C, that was me..... It was interesting to read what you said about recovery time. I nearly fell off my chair when I asked accounts how much it is at CRGH.. so I've been to the GP today for an NHS referral. My private cover would actually pay £650 for a day case but that doesn't cover even half of it. As the polyp is a general gynae problem, I would normally be getting this done on the NHS. I keep telling myself to be patient and my impatience to get on with it would be the only real reason to get it done at CRGH. 

Bobo - grrr, babyshowers are a pet hate of mine. They have been popular in Australia, where I'm from, for years. I think that most of one's friends will come and see you with a pressie after the baby arrives and to expect friends to come up with pressies before is a bit much!! That's just the scrooge in me... I hate engagement parties for the same reason!! You sound like you are getting into a good, strong headspace to deal with it though, good on you.

Kate - oh dear! C must have been crazy to be grumpy at you....after that day! Poor you! I had to wait on the doorstep today while T was standing. Once he's got his calipers on there is no getting him down until he's done. I was bursting for a wee, that will teach me to remember my keys!

Hopeful - someone else will no doubt know for sure about the sperm but I think 75 days of alcohol abstinence sounds pretty good. Sperm is produced pretty constantly so jump in the sack and get him producing some good fresh stuff!!  

Finally - I know that there are some foodies on this thread so thought I'd give my restaurant tip of the week! Last week we enjoyed a really indulgent feast for a friend's 40th at Eyre Bros, Leonard Street, Shoreditch. Modern Spanish.... a very grown up kinda restaurant, absolutely stonkigly good food, amazing wine (my IUI had just been cancelled so I did indulge) and it's a really nice place to sit and eat. We've been there a few times now and it's always good. They do tapas at the bar too, and must try that one day but can't go past the main menu. Not cheap but 5 stars from me!

Hasta luego! gelatogirl xx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh dear -  posted that one before it was fully cooked! 

Louise - how's your 2ww going now?? Did you get the accounts muddle sorted? Hope so.

MissT- I meant to say - what a rollercoaster, glad to see you back, and getting on with it. What a set of challenges you've got there. Really hope that your DH is on the road to recovery and good health.

Anyone else I short changed there? Sorry.. gg x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi lovelies,

EBC – I was just trying to remember my hycosy experience, it wasn’t even that long ago. I think the most lasting memory for me was the bill! It is a pretty short procedure, I took a couple of paracetamol before I went in the procedure itself does initially take your breath away a bit when they squirt the dye stuff through but trust me if I can do it anyone can. The doctor does give you antibiotics after to take, I think in case of infection. I remember walking afterwards and having to sop every now and then as I kept cramping but that didn’t last to long. 

Louise – I did have a giggle at your IUI story. What can you do when they keep you waiting so long! Hope you are enjoying your 2ww, are you still at work? 

Jo – my test day is next Thursday the 11th, but I think I will do a Jenny and test the night before as if it’s negative I need time to prepare myself for when family and friends inundate.

Jenny – I am sorry about your FIL I think in life we will always come across people who the glass is always half empty. You will be absolutely fine; you have done so much to prepare for this. I know I shouldn’t ask as everyone is different but how long after IUI did you feel symptoms??

Rachel – Sorry about your scan wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow. Think follie growing thoughts, I will direct all mine to you aswell!

Bobo – hope your AFM day arrives soon! The lady in the black coat has been fine with me, she is pretty good at scans and all that stuff as I never find it to uncomfortable and I am the biggest whimp with smears! Although she did leave me with a cryptic message when I finished my IUI, she said “if it doesn’t work then maybe we do it again”..?? have no idea when that means.

CC thank you (and everyone else) for your kind and supportive words. I had no idea what this 2ww would be like. I analyze everything – I’ve nearly made my boobs sore from prodding them all the time willing them to hurt!

Pesca – I have exactly the same worries about running to the tube or train, it doesn’t seem to stop me though. Hope you are managing to relax on your 2ww. 

GG – Hi, testing is Thursday. I have to admit I said to DH yesterday I am not going on FF tomorrow as I was getting to worked up about all the stuff I wasn’t doing. Thanks for restaurant tip, love exploring new restaurants. I’ve got a good one to called Yalla Yalla a Lebanese restaurant in SOHO so yummy.x

Wow I have certainly made up for not posting for a day! Hi to everyone else hope you are all well sorry I haven’t mentioned all names, feel like this is a mammoth post for people to read!

7 day to go (well maybe 6)
Sarah xxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Sarah: Thanks for that, excatly what I was looking for. Can you explain what happens next? They said they would give us the perscription, if all goes well. Will I start the next day? I am expecting to get my own drugs so will I have time to do that? For them to arrive?


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Helloy lovely Ladies,

can I just say: what I love the most on this thread, after the amazing support we are able to give each other, is the humor that doesn't make me stop from laughing? Sarahdc, I laughed my head off when I read that your lasting memory of the hycosy test was the bill    

I really do think it's important to laugh at myself sometimes in all the bad luck compared to all my friends who are all super-healthy and full of children ... That of course doesn't make me stop from crying when I need to  But for today, I am in a good mood.

EBC: I fully second Sarahdc's words on the hycosy:I also thought it was painful but nothing so bad that I couldn't bear. I do have a high pain threshold but this really doesn't last that long and Drs are very good at telling you what they're doing as they're doing it (mind you, some girls don't like to know what's happening .. Personal preference, I suppose).

Sarahdc: can I just ask you since you mentioned that you will test next Thursday: last time I had my IUI (which was a BFP) I was told to test 15 from the day after the IUI. This time round, I was told 16 days. What were you told? I am a bit confused. Funny what the black leather jacket told you this time round: with me, she simply said, just before pushing the tiny syringe attached to the tube 'GOOD LUCK'! I thought that was funny ... And I laughed; she must have thoguht I was a bit loopy.

GelatoG: thanks so much for sharing your gastronomic tips: certainly worth a try, especially on a BFP for everyone on the thread 

Luce: welcome back! I know the feeling of excitement very well. When I finally got over my MC I spent a few weeks counting towards the month when I knew I would start TX again.

Bobo, Molly, Louise, Jo, RachaelB, MissT, Mrs CC, hopeful, Dolphin, Sweet dreams, and everyone else: how are you doing? Sending everyone a big    and good   on an optimistic evening.

XXX Pesca


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes.

Louise, Pesca, Sarah:  I thnk we're the 2wwers at the mo... I've got next week off, so will be doing lots of relaxing and listening to Zita West CD; DH and I may go away, which would be nice.  At the moment thinking I'll just be happy to be PUPO but no doubt will start going   at some point!  Pesca - I was told to test in 16 days time, which for me will be a Saturday, so am already thinking of testing a day or two early, naughty me!

Rachel:  Good luck for the scan tomorrow  

Bobo:  Any signs of AF yet?  

Miss TI:  Fingers crossed that all's OK with DH now and that you're out the other side of the bad times.  

Cecilia and Molly:  Am sure Easter will come round in no time at all for your FETs; as Mrs CC says, the little Easter bunnies  

EBC:  I guess if the clinic wants you to do the tests, these should get done before EC/ET... fingers crossed they don't take long.

Mrs CC:  How lovely that nanny's doing the knitting/crocheting; will you know what you're having soon??

Vicks:  Thanks for the text. Hope all's well with BB.

Kate:  Sounds like you had a tough day yesterday; hope today was a bit better  

Dolphin:  Welcome back to the thread.

Hopeful, Luce:  Hope you managed to get hold of the clinic today.  Dr S was definitely in as he did my IUI (he's lovely).  Hopeful - re the sperm production, it really depends on how sensitive your DH is I think; some can drink like fishes and it doesn't affect count, etc. much, but it's meant to be 72 days for sperm production, and if there's a blip durng the 72 days, day one starts again.  

Gelatogirl:  Thanks for the restaurant tip, sounds lovely.   I hope you get your procedure sorted out soon, and cheaply.  

Hi to kdb, Polly, Jenny, 24hrs and anyone I've missed.

AFM, today all went well I'm pleased to say, and I managed to lie down for about 20 mins after which was good.  I thought I'd have a scan but the IUI was done in one of the dr's rooms.  DH did make me laugh; he took along the laptop and a porn DVD as he said the literature in that room was a bit well thumbed     For anyone who's DH has got poor sperm, my DH is a case in point... when we started ttc we were really surprised that his count and motility were so low, as he's mega healthy and fit - count was 10 (not 10m, just 10) and motility was just 20%.  Now, after superantioxidants and acupuncture with herbs, he is up to 17m and the motility was 90% today    I had acupuncture before and after the procedure and am now looking forward to being a lady of leisure without having to worry about work, yey!  I've been told to take aspirin (no progynova), plus clexane injections from tomorrow night, along with the delightful cyclogest.  



Jo
x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all

Mrs CC - I have a lovely mental picture of domestic knitting bliss at your house!  Is everything in neutral colours?

Molly - good to have you back and glad you are starting to feel better?

Rachel - glad you are feeling a bit better today.  Like you, I have been doing a lot of thinking about donor eggs if this cycle doesn't work.  I think I have started to get used to the idea slowly if that is the only way I can have a baby.  There is so much info out there on other threads- I think reading about other's experiences does help.  Anyway, neither of us are at that stage yet, so lets keep hoping!

Dolphin - you little boy is gorgeous!

Hopeful - not sure there is a clear answer on the sperm thing.  Hopefully, someone on here will be able to advise you!

GG - thanks for the advice on your PM - much appreciated.

Sarah - any symptoms?  Hope you are keeping your PMA up!

EBC - ask for your prescription when you go for your hycosy - you will then have plenty of time to ring round the main pharmacies for prices and they deliver within 24-48 hours.

Pesca - I was told to test 16 days after IUI, but given that Jenny tested early, not sure I will be able to resist the temptation...

Jo - wow - get that sperm!  My DH is quite upset that his 84% motility has been beaten!  

Hi to kdb, Vicky, Bobo, Polly and Luce

AFM - well its day 2 today.  Had a very lazy day.  Met Kate for lunch which was very nice, although the table next to us turned into a bit of a babyfest with four women and their little ones!  Then spent the afternoon clearing out my wardrobe and chest of drawers - a long overdue job!  Now have two bags to take to the charity shop.  Also booked in for an Eve Lom facial next week - my girlfriends had bought me a voucher - so am looking forward to that.  Another day of relaxing to look forward to tomorrow!  

Louise x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Louise - Ooooo, Eve Lom facial, I'm v jealous; I love her stuff!  That's given me ideas of pampering for my week off now; what a fabulous idea!  x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

EBC - I was sent to a different dr at Harley st for the hycosy is that where you are sent? If so then that Dr meets with your Dr and you then go back to CRGH for another chat with your Dr, is it Dr Saab? And he will tell you were to go from that. The Hycosy Dr didn't tell me a lot of info really just that everything seemed fine and that I was polycystic and that he would pass on my notes to Dr Saab. That all sounds very confusing hope it makes sense! I wouldn't worry about having time to order your drugs I think that should all be fine. I hope that is some help to you hun. Good luck xx

Pesca - they were very ominous words from the lady in the black jacket! that made me giggle. I was told to test 16 days after IUI but do think I will test on day 15! I totally agree if we can't laugh about some of the situations we put ourselves into with this pregnancy business then all is lost. xx

Louise - not a symptom!! I'm willing myself to feel sick and prodding my boobs every two seconds to see if they are tender (well they are now!) but it's not happening. DH is being very sweet saying that we needed a practise round so not to worry if it doesn't work it is just a prematch game. We have a all inclusive holiday the week after next to St Lucia so am consoling myself that if it is BFN then I will drink champagne from morning to night.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Sarah- er...no..we're having the HyCoSy at crgh. No mention of going elsewhere. 

Thanks for the advice ladies, feel prepared again. 

Its exciting reading about your 2ww. Thinking about how to spend mine when it eventually comes. I'm planning to read lots and listen to music, i'm making a playlist now on youtube, with all my fav songs, relaxing ones. I'm thinking of finding the CD someone mentioned earlier- sweetdreams i think?

Good luck and rest lots girls. Babydust to you all.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies just very quick one as I am so shattered, will catch up with personals twm xxx

jo - congratulations on being PUPO                 really hope 2ww goes quick and      for a BFP hon, take it easy and relax.... lots of     

EBC - The CD I personally highly recommend is a self hypnosis CD (its alright its nothing weird it just takes your body and mind into a state of very deep relaxation, you wont be running down the street naked or anything    ) called "IVF Companion" by a lady called Maggie Howell under www.natalhypnotheraphy.co.uk its brilliant I have been listening to it since before TX during TX and after TX and still listening to it now they recommend listening to it at least once a day but I have been doing it twice a day which does no harm, the more the better... The Power of your mind is very powerful indeed and if thats healthy your body is too   xxxxxx

hello to everyone else hope you are all ok    

jennyxxxxx


----------



## Hopefulx (Jan 26, 2010)

Jo!!! My eyes nearly popped out of my head when i read how much your husband's sperm improved! We are having ICSI because my husband's count is so low. Something that has hit him very hard. We are on the hard core vitamins but re the acupuncture do they stick the needles in his balls?  Also we are in North London. Can anyone recommend a good acupuncturist?
Girls thank you for advice re the alcohol. I still haven;t reached Dr Saab. I'm hoping to nab him Monday. ECB I'm going to ask him about where hycosy takes place so I'll let you know what he says.
Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone. I'm looking forward to when i have more to offer this thread than questions.
Sending you all lots of love and luck.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Girls, just a quick one for me as I have to leave for my scan in 15 mins and am still in my pjs...

Jo - yippeeeeeeeeeeee girl!!!  You are PUPO    And well done on C's swimmers - I love hearing success stories like that 

Louise - hello lovely, glad you have some time during the 2ww to relax  

p.s. on the facials - I've not had an Eve Lom one but it's best to avoid any of the tx that use electrical stimulation (eg, metal rollers on your face) while you're PUPO.

Pesca      for your 2ww  

Hopeful - I've just read on the HH thread a recommendation for an acu in North London - Andrew Flower @ the White Crane Healing Centre.  He's had (!) two ladies this week get BFPs.

Hello and  to all the other CRGH ladies.  This thread is really motoring now!!
xoxo


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies

First time I have posted on this thread. I am on first IVF cycle at CRGH. Just finished down regging and waiting for AF (which doesn't happen very often)! Been mostly posting on Jan/Feb cycle buddies.

Just wanted to reply to Hopeful as I live in North London and I have been having acupuncture at LCTA in Finchley. http://www.lcta.com/ It's a teaching college so you get seen my third year students, but prices are very reasonable and everyone is properly supervised. I have also been recommended a lady called Ana Marie Lavin (one of the tutors there) who I am seeing next week while the college is on half term. She is based in St John's Wood. http://www.anamarialavin.com/

Wishing everyone at all stages the best of luck.

xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

MissTI - welcome back hon and glad your DH is doing ok    .  Really hope he gets stronger soon and can commence treatment    .  So hard for you both lots of love and    xxxx

Cecilia - Really hope phone consult with Dr at NY goes well today hon     and you can get some reassurance to be able to do FET at Easter

Mrs CC - So glad you had such a great antenatal apt and all is great with your lovely twins.. Must be such an amazing feeling seeing them on the scan screen how lovely xx.. Fab that your mum is being so supportive and lovely too..    Just wanted to ask you a question about your blood test you would have had done to confirm your pregnant at CRGH (I know that was ages ago) and what your Hcg levels were? and what day did you have them done on?... Its only some girls on other thread have said my hcg level of 334.1 on day 15 after IUI is v high and they are teasing me about twins?!!

Molly - lovely to hear from you, glad you are managing to come to terms with it, so sorry hon      must be so very hard indeed xxx.  Hope your body will recover asap so you can do FET when you feel your ready.

Pesca - hope you are ok and not worrying about stuff? hope 2ww goes quick for you  xx

sarah - hope you are ok too and trying to relax, hope 2ww goes quick for you too

Kate – must be very challenging but also very rewarding teaching hyper autistic classes.  Sorry to hear that you got locked out 

Dolphin – really hope that all goes well and you can start your ICIS cycle in June/July.  Its understandable your feeling a bit anxious we all get like that, but we are all here to support eachother so hopefully us girls will be able to help you feel more at ease… CRGH are great so that always very reasurring.

Gelatogirl – glad you are enjoying fine dining to cheer yourself up.  Do you know when they will treat your polyp and what they have to do yet? Take care xx

Lovejoyslady – welcome to a very lovely and helpful and supportive thread.  Really hope that AF arrives soon so you can get get stimming for your IVF cycle, reiki all goes great for you

Louise – glad you are managing to relax and enjoy not being at work, lovely hugs.. Hope 2ww goes quick for you hugs

Jo – hope you are relaxing and resting hon and taking care of yourself.  Hope 2ww goes quick for you too xx

Hopeful  - hope you find a great acupuncturist and they can improve your DH’s sperm  .  Has anyone mentioned about putting your DH on “clomid” to help with his sperm production and count etc… My DH was put on it by Mr Ralph (who CRGH use for TESE ops) and it seemed to be working really great and they found some sperm with his third SA, but then we had genetic testing done and found out DH had translocations and inversion (abnormal chromosomes)   and sadly we couldn’t use his sperm at all in the end.  But have heard it has been very successful with men on other threads that have oglio and azoospermia in improving sperm count, morphology and motility. Might be worth asking about! (I know its normally given to us women for stimming, but studies have shown also can help with sperm production too)

Rachel - how did your scan go today? hope all good   

Bobo - has AF turned up yet? doing a AF dance again for you            .  Hope you can get on with your IUI cycle really soon and all goes great   .  CRGH are great so dont worry your in great hands hon xxx

Hello to vicks, VM, 24hours, rex, fozi, mami, auntybetty, kdb, ebc lollypop,luce and everyone else lots of    

lots of love
jennyxxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI Ladies,      

AFM: NO AF where is it aaa i bet it comes tomorrow cause i have all the pains and bad headaches! thank you for my dance jenny xxxx No call from nurse yesterday, so will call again this afternoon, i just want to check about how to speak to someone over the weekend, as i wasn't told on what day to start clomid so this is my worry now..   

Jenny, how you hope you and DH are both on cloud 9 as that cloud is yours!    

Jo, lovely to hear some more good news how the 2ww isn't too slow for you it be over asap like SD's was!    

Sarah, how you, nearing the end of 2ww you be fine hunnie...     ooo the cryptic message she left you hmmmm not good really as i probably would have cried if she does say this, i know DH wont be happy .

hello everyone else xxxx thank goodness its Friday.   ..


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Bobo - I was told to take my clomid on my first two cycles on day 3 to day 7 (50mg) once a day in the evening (5 days)... But best to check with nurse to make sure they want you to do the same, as we are all different and treated differently if needed     AF turns up soon... xxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey SD,

Glad you're ok....is it sinking in yet??
I'm not sure how IVF differs from IUI re. beta levels etc. I had mine done 14 days past egg transfer and it was 1075.
It must differ quite a bit I suppose, cos when I had ET done my eggs had fertilised 3 days before!!
What did the nurse say when she gave you the beta result? Wow maybe you have 2 in there as well!!!!

CC.x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI jenny, thanks for that, been trying most of day to get through to them , on hold constantly :-(
xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello,   
Nurse called me back and said i was to start clomid day 3- 7  ( like you did jenny) then book a scan for day 10/11/12 ( 13 at a push) then buy an ovulation test kit from boots, which i didn't know before, do this on the day of the scan and let them know the result.

So now its a waiting game for AF aaa come on i want to start the ball rolling! although not looking forward to the tablets. but i be OK....   


  to alll


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Bobo -  glad you managed to speak to nurse and find out about the clomid...   I started testing with the ovulation predicator kits on day 9 of my cycle as I sometimes ovulate early on day 10 or 11 or otherwise 12, 13 or 14 but it all depends on how long your cycles normally are?     you will be fine hon and sure you wont have any side effects on clomid, a lot of women dont and feel just fine on them... doing another AF dance             come on AF................................................ xxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Jenny, i know now I'm getting excited,    and now waiting for AF come on hurry up for once i want you here.... 
my cycle is usually 29/30 days ..... I'm day 29 today. Will buy ovulation kit so im ready, i might just do it the day before the scan and the day of the scan too....
Thanks for my dance...

Hope you taking it easy too xxx
 
xx


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi SD,
it's easier to count from ovulation day. you have my level in my signature, which were quite high, but at the end it's only one...
maybe this link helps!
http://www.betabase.info/betafacts.php
   for everyone!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi 24hours thanks for that info very helpful xxx  . I think I am getting a bit obsessed by levels of hsg, would feel a lot better if CRGH were going to do another blood test (as mine was only done on day 15 after IUI) but the nurse said that the levels were good so they didn't need to repeat them again, just think I would feel more reassured if I knew they were increasing every few days or so.... just anxious this two week wait for scan is worse than the 2ww..  . hope all good with you and your little one? Thanks again hon xx   xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies

JO yipeee your pupo you made me laugh with your post about your dh and his lap top    Now you have the 2ww so just try and chill out if you can it would be a good idea to get away somewhere nice and relaxing good luck and thank you for your kind messages           

Louise hopefully it will work this time and we dont have to go down that route of donor baby      good luck hun not long to wait untill test day   

BoBo hope your af comes soon so you can start  

Sarah pesca and other pupo ladies good luck hope your all trying to relax hopeing to see lots of  on here soon 

well had my scan good news have 7 follies and 6 of those are of a very good size all range between 18mm and 22mm i am so pleased so ec is either sunday or monday just waiting for them to ring me so things can change you were all right    so thank you all  
Rachelbw


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rachel-fantastic news!
SD-I was told anything>200 they were happy with, mine was 4000, at 16 days post transfer but again it was a 5 day blasto boy!
You'll be fine, 300 id perect!
Vicky


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

sweetdreams73  - i am sure if they thought you levels were strong that's a good thing. so try not too worry.  if you were really concerned i think you can pay for a private test. sure i saw another post elsewhere saying these were about £40 somewhere on harley st.


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

sweetdreams hunny try not to worry, easier said than done i know but the hospital said your levels were good so try and relax and enjoy the next 8 months sure everything will be fine    

Thanks vicky how you feeling   

Rachel


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Evening girls,

Jenny ~ I was really worried when I got my beta results, cos I assumed they would do another one to see if they doubled. I kept reding on here that it's the doubling that counts, so I was doing mark's head in with worry!! Anyway the nurse said to me if the level is high then that's good enough & they don't have to see it double. Your's is fine hon. Believe me this worry doesn't stop....I say to mark i'll relax after this scan.....I don't! Then I say I'll relax after the next scan.....It doesn't get easier, you just start to believe in your pregnancy a bit more each week.

Rachel ~ That is such great news, I bet you are so relieved!! I only had 4 or 5 follies, & I got 6 eggs so you will be fine. It's so exciting.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.
Been listening to my ipod today, well me & the babies. 1 earphone in one ear the other on my tummy for the babies!! I'm not sure my taste in music is the norm for babies to listen to.....but if mummy likes it they will like it!!

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Rachel - thats fantastic news about your follies,      that all goes great for your EC xxx   

Vicks - thanks for that info hon   

Mrs CC - thanks hon   , I didnt realise I would be this anxious....I keep telling DH I will be ok once I have our first scan... but can imagine its then an anxious wait till the next one.... like you say sure as the weeks go by it gets a bit less worrying... Sure your double bump will love your taste in music  , bet they are loving it... your probably find when they are born they want it played to them all the time xxx

AFM - just done another pregnancy test and it still says "pregnant" (thank god) and now says that conception was "2-3 weeks" ago and it said 1-2 weeks on Monday so I am feeling a lot better about that so not quite so anxious and a bit more reassured... as I am hoping this means my hsg levels have risen. Sorry girls   for my mad woman ramblings this two week wait for scan is worse than the 2ww sends you rather     

hello to everyone else lots of    hope you all have lovely weekends 

lots of love
jenxxxxxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

SD: I so much sympathise with you: yes, the weeks before the scan sometimes are even more terrible than the 2ww! However, as a friend of mine who is a mother told me, you begin to worry from now until your child is an adult: so that's about 18 years? I hope this perspective puts your mind at rest somehow: it certainly did to me!! Try to relax and think that your body is doing everything for the best and that the little beany is snuggling up comfortably on your uterine walls ... I always find that a lovely and relaxing image!

Rachel - WONDERFUL news about your follies: a good number and great size!!! GOOD LUCK with your EC! 

Mrs CC: how sweet to get the babies to listen too ... I think I read somewhere that after a certain point babies in the womb can even hear the noises in the room. Nature is truly amazing sometimes!!!

Bobo: we're all dancing for your AF (though I don't have those funny little dancing creatures to show  ) 

Sarah & Louise: thanks so much  for the advice on the testing day. I will leave it to day 16 day and not be naughty  .

Lovejoy: welcome to the thread. Lots of stories you'll find here as well as great advice and affection  

Jo: your 2ww plan sounds great! I am one of those who prefer to keep on being busy - that's a way not to think about it too much ...

Speaking of which, (AFM) I have a feeling that this time round hasn't worked ... Sarah, you mention you have no symptoms and I must say I haven't either: it's  almost a week  (a week from Monday) and I have no sore breasts (despite the cyclogest morning and evening) which is a symptom I ALWAYS got in my previous ttx! Perhaps it's too early and I am being impatient? Who knows ... I also think that they gave me the trigger shot when the folly was 20mm and perhaps that was too early. I went to check and my last cycle that was a BFP the folly was 22mm .. What does everyone think? Sorry for this end of message rant/worry; somehow, I am getting into the mindframe that this is it and that I have to start thinking of a new cycle !

Vicks, KDB, EBC, hopeful, how are you all doing? Sending  lots of    to everyone and a happy weekend.

XXX Pesca


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all having a great weekend!  

I need some advice please.... in a bit of a panic!  I had my hycosy on Friday and all was good so starting Primolut on Tuesday.. problem is they gave me my prescription at the clinic but by the time I got home on Friday night Central Homecare was closed.  I looked on their website and it says you have to post off your prescription but if I only do that on Monday they will only get it on Tuesday and I need my Primolut by then..  I am nervous to post it today without speaking to them first as then I wont have the prescription at all and if they dont get it or there is some issue with it I wont have the prescription to get the drugs from elsewhere..  

Please will one of you who has used Central Homecare let me know what the process is.. also do you think it is possible to just get the Primulot from CRGH and then the rest from Central Homecare then I dont have to worry about the timing issue - or do you have to get your whole prescription from one place!  

Agrhhhh I am probably stressing over nothing but just not sure what to do..

Please help

Zimmy x


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

Firstly thank you so much for your nice warm welcome, I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all 

I won't attempt personals just yet, but I noticed a few of you were talking about hycosy and whether it hurt or not (I agree the bill is actually the most painful bit!), I do remember my last one though and the doc saying "this might be bit uncomfy cos I'm going to give it a good old rummage!" charming!

Also re scans and worrying - unfortunately I think if you've had a bad experience with scans (we had a mmc at 11w on our 2nd ICSI which should have been our last before being discharged from ACU), it is near impossible not to worry when you have future scans - I was a wreck before every scan I had when I was pg with Michael - even 1 at 34 weeks when I could feel him moving around nearly all the time   All you can do is try think positive thoughts and try relax- but I wasn't very good at it!!

Zimmy - I know in the past I have got some of mydrugs from CRGH and some from a pharmacy so I think you should be able to get just the primolut from them xx  The only thing is it might be more expensive but obviously the most important thing is you get them in time x

I hope you all have a lovely weekend, love Dolphin xx


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

We're hoping to have our fourth ICSI try at CRGH soon. Any recommendations on which consultant to go with or any other tips about the clinic?

Thanks so much and wishing you all well,
b


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Zimmy ~ 

I got my drugs from Healthcare at home....think they all work the same.
I rang them, read out my presription and they gave me a quote, then I posted the prescription to them recorded delivery to make sure they got it. They called me as soon as they recieved it to take payment over the phone and arrange delivery. I had to get my primolut from CRGH as wouldn't be here in time. Just make sure you cross primolut off of the prescription before you send it to central.

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just a quick post- Zimmy- my Gp has prescribed primolut in the past - it is used for lots of women- maybe ask there? 
Hi everyone else, 
Kate


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi

I feel like a real twit having got myself all worked up - I just went to my local pharmacy showed them the prescription and they gave it to me there and then.  For some reason I thought that if you have everything on one prescription they had to give you everything  

As this is my first IVF I can not give much advice to anyone yet on that topic but as you can see by my signature I have had a few dramas and so know exactly what it feels like to be nervous for scans!  I also know what if feels like to hold your gorgeous child, so all I can say is that whatever happens it is important to stay positive and one day when you are looking at your baby it wont matter what you have gone through, it is the BEST thing in the whole world!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.  

Zimmy x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

hello ladies, just a quick post for now BUT      
I thought i would let you all know that IT CAME AF came this morning she was on time!!!,  i am shocked as been stressing so thought may be a day delayed at least but as DH said to me you said sat it would be here day 30 exactly!!!!

SO i haven't stopped cleaning all day want everyting ready before i start claimed on Monday to Friday of next week..... any top tips during these 10 days, will call the clinic and ask for day 10 scan.... 
Thank you to you all for dancing for me as well...xxx    

Will try do personals later and catch up with all your news  xxx


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone and thankyou for all the welcomes and best wishes.
As someone who's new to ff I'm getting used to following threads - it's great that there are so many nice people out there giving support, but it takes a while as a newbie to get stuck in.

So here's my attempt at it - and I apologise in advance if I miss anyone out

Louise - thanks for info re GIFT and I will pm you - thanks for offer.  Really good wishes for your 2ww.  I hope you're doing lots of nice relaxing things that can help to distract you.

Jo - thanks for the info about laparoscopy - it's definately the part I'm anxious about - good to know about scars.  Hopre you're IUI went well and hope 2ww doesnt' feel too long.

Hopeful - I had a look at ARGC but felt more comfortable at CRGH, and based on my experience so far I'm pleased with my choice. It feels like the doctors are realistic with you, which may be not want you want to hear, but it also doesn't feel that money for the clinic is a factor in their advice.  I see a really good acupuncturist in South London, but he also works in North London near the Royal Free.  His name is Richard Jackson and his website is www.aculibrium.co.uk

Sweetdreams - wonderful that you have a BFP.  Congratulations! I know how anxious it can be worrying about levels. Enjoy knowing that your beanie is settling in nicely and try not to worry (easier said than done!)

Rachelbw- I'm so pleased for you that your scan was good news.  Hope your ec goes well.  Fingers crossed for you.

MissTI - it sounds like you have been, and are going through a lot.  Hope the cycle you're planning goes well.

Mrs CC - The image of you with your Mum knitting for your twins was lovely.  Congratulations!

Pesca - Good luck for your 2ww.  Looking for symptoms can drive you mad and it feels a mean trick that the medications they give you make you feel like you're pregnant.  

Zimmy - I got my meds from central homecare and they were great.  As soon as they get your prescription they will phone you and arrange delivery which can be next day.  And then they phone you on the day to check you've recieved it and put the right things in the fridge!

EBC - welcome!  Just to warn you that the worst thing about the hycosy for me was having a full bladder,. the nurse then pressing hard with an abdominal ultrasound, and when they inject the liquid it does dribble out - most disconcerting! But it didn't hurt at all.

Sarah - sending you best wishes for your 2ww.  I know exactly what you mean about testing a day early so  you have time to prepare before everyone knows that you have tested. I always do that.

Lovejoyslady - Good luck with starting your stimms.  I'm about to start as well as AF finally arrived today so should have a scan on Monday and then start the lovely injections! Fingers crossed.

Bobo - pleased that your wait for AF is finally over I know what a good feeling that is!

Hope you're all having good weekends.

Luce x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - just a quick one for *Pesca *re; size of follies for trigger - when I did OI with no trigger (ie, natural LH surge), one month they ov'd at 20mm and the following month it was 22mm, so the size they mature to can vary month by month. Even with triggers the minimum size can vary clinic by clinic - at some it's 16/17mm while others 18mm... and when you take into account the fact that the measurements can be give or take a mm or so, we just have to try not to focus too much on the numbers and go with the flow. Try to get your    back for this cycle (although I admit that I was always thinking ahead to the next month!). xoxo

Hope everyone had a good Saturday - nice to see the sunshine this afternoon! I was up in Essex all day at a cupcake decorating course, which was so much fun!!  I highly recommend it if you enjoy baking: www.gourmetcupcakes.co.uk

   to all our 2wwers 
     

p.s. had a scan on Friday and the cyst is gone


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Everyone,

quick post-breakfast message!

KDB: thanks so much for the information and GREAT to hear your cist has gone!! That's one big weight off your back!  

In all truth, the Ladies here had already tried to put my mind at peace, but after looking at my last folly readings I was disconcerted!! I will try to keep positive. But you know what's strange (this may be TMI by the way)? When I put the cyclogest in vaginally during my BFP cycle, I had noticed that the position of the vagina was different from usual (ie vertical rather than slightly bent): I remember reading in fertility books that position of cervix varies with our natural cycle so I did wonder whether it also varies when your body registers that you are at the beginning of pregnancy. The bottom line is that I haven't noticed this this time round: but am I reading too much into how my body or does the position of our 'inside' really matters?

Luce: thank you. Trouble with me this time is that I have NO symptom whatsoever ... Whatever!

Bobo: WONDERFUL news: the dances did work, didn't they  Now you must be excited to start with TX. All good   that it's going to be a good one!!!

Zimmy: great to hear you managed to resolve how to get hold of medications. You are not loopy, just anxious that everything goes according to plan. These things we are all going through are difficult and it takes a lot of determination and strength to do it. Your average person would not have the faintest idea on how to cope; don't ever forget that we are really rather exceptional for going through so much and still able to do it with hour hopes high and hour head up. Whenever I talk to my close friends and family of what I am going through they all stand there listening in complete admiration and their reply is always 'I would never be able to do it'.

Lots of    to everyone else!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.
Rachel – that is fantastic news about your follies growing. I was so thrilled for you when I read that. Are you all go for tomorrow or was it today? Sorry if I missed a bit of info, have been away for weekend and it takes ages to catch up on the news.

Pesca – how are you feeling lovely?? Hope you are not sending yourself to nutty, it is a struggle hey.

BoBo – wahoo… AF has arrived!! How exciting to be getting started!

KDB – that is fantastic news that your cyst has gone, are you getting started again next cycle??
Sorry everyone else for lack of names on my post just had a quick scan to catch up on weekend events.

Hi newbies, welcome!!

Bit of bad news on my end sorry, AF arrived on Saturday night. Feel a bit crap today but trying to be positive (not successful at this stage). AF never arrives early, like ever. It completely shocked me and I was staying with the in laws for the weekend and didn’t want to say anything because felt like I would depress everyone as it was my sister in laws birthday. Don’t k now whether to go to work tomorrow, in a way it would be good as it keeps me busy but I really don’t feel up to it as this point. 
Can you ladies check my list of stuff I could do to maximise my chance of success for the next time: CD, pineapple, vitamins, asprin…. Would be grateful for any advice and tips xxxx

Jenny – what is superovulation? It sounds much more aggressive than normal IUI, would it be an option for me?? We are away at the end of next week so I won’t be able to do another cycle this month. 

Love to you all,
Sarah xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

evening ladies

Sarah so so sorry hunny hope your ok   see how you feel tommorow before making decisions about  going to work  

Pesca     dont give up hun keep positive 

Kdb so glad your cyst has gone well done    

BoBo woop woop its all systems go now   

Jo and lou hows your   going ladies hope your not going  

Jenny and mrs c hope your chilling out and enjoying being pregnant   

Lucy and lovejoy lady good luck with your stimms girls  

Zimmi your not a twit its this tx its sends us all a bit   

Sorry if i forgot anyone else   

Well got my EC tommorow 8 in the morning so excited    i get lots of good eggies   

RachelBw


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a quickie from me, dropping in and dropping out of the thread at the mo.

Sarah - honey, wanted to say a big 'oh bugger' - as you had your IUI the same day that I was cancelled on so I was really hoping you had got all the good luck that was going. Had been wondering how you were getting on. I also had AF arrive super early and I'm also regular so maybe that's a feature of an unsuccessful IUI. Had been looking forward to testing and felt a bit cheated. I hope you are letting it all hang out now, and will feel better soon. Sorry, don't know about superovulation. Book a follow up consultation with your cons. and see what they think. They will suggest whatever  is the best next step.  I wasn't given any progesterone or anything and that's because I mustn't need it. TBH I self medicated with baby aspirin - 15 mg is it? As I thought it wouldn't do any harm, but even with the aspirin it didn't work. Onwards and upwards!

Rachel - Good luck for EC tomorrow. I'm an IUIer so can only imagine what  you IVFers all go through. Sounds tough.

Pesca - your cervical position could mean that  something's going on, I'm no authority though. But I'd think you'd need to know what normally happens through your cycle to be able to compare. You'll know soon but it feels like an age..... good luck for the week ahead! I too squeezed my boobs till they were sore!

KDB - great news that the cyst is gone, you must be really pleased.

Hello new ladies, I'm going to struggle to stay up with everyone... but I'll drop in again soon

hello to you all   and have a great week ahead

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie, I'm catching up on 24 before the new episodes tonight!

Sarah ~ I'm so so sorry hon, you were very brave dealing with that over the weekend while away. See how you feel tomorrow about work, yes it will keep you busy, but you may just want to veg and think about everything. 
I'm not very clear about how things differ with IUI compared to IVF, but I used a hot water bottle everyday on my tummy to encourage follies & eggs, this also helps towards thickening the womb lining, and I drank a large glass of milk daily.....can't remember why, but must have read somewhere that it's good to do, I think it maybe the protein. I gave up caffine and alcohol and tried to eat as healthily as I could. I also stayed as relaxed as possible from the very start of tx, I know thats easier said than done!! I'm very lucky that I work for myself so only had to work when I wanted. I don't know if this made a difference or not, I think sometimes it's just a lottery, pure luck, but if tx had failed for us I wanted to be able to look back and know that we had done everything possible. I did also try and get in that mind set from the start...you do what you can, it's either gonna work or not at the end of the day if you  have done everything possible it's ulimately out of your hands.
As I say we had IVF with ICSI so it differs a lot from IUI, but this may help a bit. Fingers crossed for your next go hon.x

Rachel ~ Yey EC tomorrow....good luck hon, all will be fine. I remember how I felt that day so clearly, positive vibes for you. Let us know how many eggs you get tomorrrow.x

Hi everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI everyone,

Rachel thanks for your wishes, hope your ec goes well tomorrow xxx   

Sarah thanks for your wishes too and yes I'm getting excited although still nervous but excited and cant wait to book scan for 10th/11th day.... .Sorry to hear your news hope your OK and sit and have a think with DH before you decide when to go back to work,  ^hug me^    

Pesca as Rachel said keep positive sending you      , yep the dancing worked for Af to start on time 

KDB so happy to hear your cyst has gone woop woop 

Jenny how you feeling hope you OK and had a nice weekend too and the second 2ww isn't going so slow the week has flown by 

HI to Luce, Mrs CC, Zimmi,Louise and everyone else, wishing you all a good week ahead.   

AFM, will ring  to book my scan for next week , off to watch desperate housewive xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sarah sweetie 

Rachel, all the best for this morning!    

Jo & Louise      

Hi to everyone else, how were your weekends??

Thanks for your kind words girls, really wasn't expecting the cyst to be gone so I almost fell out of the stirrups when they told me!

xoxo
kd


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

thanks for the support: gelatogirl, your view is super-sensible! Trouble is that I do not normally check my cervix position unless I have to put up those lovely pessaries    Ok, will keep on waiting and get back to work so I don't have to think too much!

Sarah: so really sorry to hear of your news. Sending you a very massive  . I can tell you about superovulation because I've been through it like Jenny (and last time was a BPF though it ended in a 2nd-trim MC). Superovulation means that rather than taking Clomid they give you gonodotrophin injections which are supposed to stimulate your ovaries to produce more eggs more than the Clomid. It's much more expensive (each injection costs £100!), but with me it seems its' the only thing that works (well, says her in her 2ww, we shall see in a week's time or so... ).
As for advice, you know Sarah, I think that we all know what to do: stay warm, don't do strenuous exercise in 2ww, relax, eat well, no caffeine/alcohol or smoke etc. But in the end, I really do think once you've done all that you only have to hope it'll happen because there is no absolute perfect recipe for success. I do not mean this in a bad sense or to discourage you in the slightest of course!! The other thing is that I think you need to put your faith in what the Drs at CRGH decide for you: they only know your best protocol by trying options on you -it's the only way to find out! That's what they did with me: first IVF, then IUI on Clomid then IUI superovulation. It truly is a trial and error process. But you must have faith in them. 

For mself, I think that if it won't work ever it just wasn't mean to be. I am a poor respondent to drugs, I have a very low ovarian reserve, what can I do? I was born like this and I can't expect artificial hormones to do a miracle on me: I keep my hopes high but I also try to think that if it desn't happen I have to live with it somehow.
Having said all this, I just hope we all get a BIG BFP and we all manage to become mothers... Apologies for this long spell: it's me trying to see things positively and also try to rationalise  such a difficult journey we are all going through.

I send everyone a bi, big   . XXX Pesca

PS: kdb: I really laughed as I imagined you falling off those strirrups ..


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning everyone...   

little quick update.just booked day 10 scan for next Monday 15th , so its all go. Trying to stay relaxed and positive, fat chance at work today xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

Just done a really long post and then lost it - so this is take 2

Sarah - so sorry to hear that this wasn't the cycle for you. I know it is so sad when you know it hasn;t worked out and it must have been awful for you to keep yourself together over the weekend. The other girls have already given you good advice about how to increase your chances in future. I do agree with Mrs CC about a lot of it is due to luck, but also that you have to do as much as you can to not regret a BFN. I have pasted in a link to a info sheet I found useful - its about IVF, but IUI must be the same aim - good eggs and good embryos!

http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

Have you booked in a follow up consultation? Hopefully that will give you a way forward which I think is important.

KDB - fabulous news about the cyst! Now you can look forward to your trip home and hopefully a positive cycle when you get back

Pesca - you have got me thinking about my cervix position!! Not sure that is a good thing!

Bella - welcome to the thread - I am sure you will find lots of support and advice here. I saw Dr Ranieri for my first consultation - but think he has left now. Have heard good things about Dr Saab and Dr Serhal is the top doctor

Jenny - hope you are not feeling too anxious today

Jo - where are you? I need to share 2ww stories! I hope your absence means you have managed to get away with C, not that you are going mad with the 2ww!

Bobo - glad to hear AF has arrived - its exciting when you get started isn;t it.

Hello to everyone else xx

AFM - well, am day 7 today and starting to analyse every small symptom. Have got things booked in for the rest of the week to keep me busy otherwise it would be a long week. Aiming to keep busy and relaxed, not an easy combination. Had a very nice weekend though - had curry at Tayyabs on Saturday (not strictly healthy eating, but it made me feel better). Went to Whitstable yesterday and had a bracing walk along the sea front, admiring the beach huts. Also bought a dresser for the kitchen from an antique shop (a very dusty and crowded one - not a glam one!). We haven't spent any money on the house for ages due to IVF, but we have been looking for a dresser for ages and DH bargained them down. Very pleased.

Off to do some tidying to keep busy!

Louise x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,

Louise ~ I'm glad the 2ww isn't driving you too mad, you sound very positive and I think that's a good thing...halfway there hon!! keeping busy is always a good thing too, my fingers are crossed for you, I have a good feeling!!
My mum and dad live in Whitstable and own a beach hut, it's so lovely down there. I think we will move there in a couple of years, we'd quite like the twins to grow up by the sea....I'm always looking online at houses.
I love the little antique shops there as well.....I could spend a fortune!!

Hi to everyone else, have you all got snow? It's flipping freezing here. Took Brian to the park before the snow started, it was so cold...he wasn't impressed, I think he'd rather have stayed in on the sofa even though he had his parka on to keep him warm!!

Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

Yes we have snow and just before it started I decided it was a good idea to tidy up the garden and plant some bulbs so after an hour outside ( in an I've started so I'll finish mode I kept going) - I am bl**dy cold especially at the bottom of my back where my fleece rode up!

Louise, Have a lovely relaxing week and enjoy your facial- we were also talking about going to Whitstable but as last time we went it was freezing and we didn't see much we thought we'd wait till nicer weather! Mrs CC I totally see why you'd want ot move there- I'd love to live by the sea, 
Jo- how are you doing?

Sarah- so sorry it didn't work for you this time,  

Bobo -exciting news about the scan, 

KDB- glad cyst has gone, seemed to be a good omen for Sweetdreams so fingers crossed for you- 

Rachel hope EC has gone well! 

Hi to Luce and Bella and Dolphin, 

Pesca-    for positive outcome,

jenny- are you able to relax at all, when is the scan?

GG- how long till polyp removal- can totally understand not doing it at clinic, 

Big Hugs to everyone else

AFM- Think my period is imminent which would be great as that would be three in a row! and two months of ovulation which hopefully bodes well for doing natural FET- we've decided we're going to go for May- holiday is in march- can have April getting fit and healthy and then go- really hope my period keeps this regular  

Am feeling wimpy as I have my wisdom tooth out this afternoon and am not looking forward to it, 
kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Kate, let's hope so   Woo hoo on the natural cycles!!!!!!!  That is brilliant!  I can totally appreciate how you feel, as I had a natural ov and AF in Sept and was really chuffed.

Good luck at the dentist - I had all four out in one go (many moons ago)... covered my face with packs of frozen veges afterwards to try and keep the swelling down.  If you have any Arnica at home (or have time to get some before your appt) then that would def help with healing and swelling.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Bobo – great news that you now have your scan booked for the 15th.     Reiki that your follies and lining grow perfectly Try and relax and take it easy while your stimming and concentrate on being positive it will all be ok I am sure, try not to worry     xx

Kdb – great news that your cyst has finally gone.. Very happy for you    when do you plan to start TX?

Sarah – I am so so sorry hon lots of hugs      .  I had superovulation because my body didn't respond in the way it should have on Clomid… My follies grew too quickly too early so my IUI’s had to be done on day 10 and day 11 and my lining was not thick enough… On the injections of Gonal-F my follies grew a lot slower so my lining had a chance to catch up and also I was on meds after IUI to help my lining thickening even more and help with implantation.. It worked for me and clomid cycles were not right for me… But we are all different and you might not need to do superovulation if you responded as you should have on clomid Probably best to have a chat with the Dr to see what they think.  As Superovulation involves a lot more monitoring and appointments to clinic and a lot more expensive so if you don't need it the Dr will tell you to continue on the clomid cycle... hope all goes well with your next cycle    xxx

Louise – glad you are having a chance to spend some time looking after yourself and having fun, makes the 2ww go quicker…       that the rest of the 2ww goes quick and soon you get your BFP xx

Jo – hope you are ok? And hope 2ww goes quick and you too will get your BFP     

Mrs CC – hope you don’t get too much snow xx

Kate – hope you feel better really soon after going to the dentist.  Lots of    hugs xx

Pesca - your follie sounds perfect at 20mm.  Mine were 19mm and 21mm at IUI and Dr told me both were right size to both fertilise... If it feels different when your inserting the pessaries, hope your gut feeling is right and great sign   .  Hope 2ww goes quick for you.. Take care and relax as much as you can, know its not easy on 2ww as you analysis every little twinge and symptom..    

Lovejoy – hope your stimming goes well     

Lucy - hope your stimming goes well aswell    

Rachel –    that your EC went great today and that your embies fertilise perfectly xx

Hello to dolphin, hopeful, bella, vicks, 24hours, mami, VM, zimmy, MissTI, EBC and everyone else hope you are all ok and lots of hugs      

Lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Evening all, 

Haven't been on this weekend. Lots of news and I hope your all well. 

Quick question, HyCoSy and DET on Wed: Have I read this right? Full bladder and no food for at least 4 hours before?? One needs the full bladder and the other no food..is that right?

I have to leave during Lunchtime from school...Wow, i'm gonna be starving!! That and a full bladder??!! Maybe I can have fruit??

Back for personals later xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
EBC- the DET is done with a full bladder and then you pee and have the hycosy- I don't remember the not eating bit- but maybe sneak something at school 4 hrs before- 
good luck with everything, 

KDB- thanks for the message- I don't know how you had four done at once- I was wussy enough with one, now have lovely combo of period ( which has not yet arrived but hurts) and mouth pains and taste of blood, Lovely, the actual procedure wasn't too bad though quite quick, 

Jenny- another day nearer scan Hooray! 

K x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

evening ladies

Thank you for all your good wishes had ec today 7 eggs so thats better than last time just waiting for the dreaded phone call tommorow  see if they have fertilised ok    if its not one worry its another sends you totaly   

Jo and louise how you doing pupo ladies hope your both well   
Jenny and Mrs cc mummys to be how are your bumps   
Ebc it was such a long time ago since havin my hycosy det cant remember it all now sorry good luck   
Sarah how are you feeling today hun did you go to work or did you stay home and relax thinking or you   
Bobo good luck hun   
Kate a wisdom tooth out is awful had one out last year it was really bad stock up on nurofen for the next few days  
Sorry if i forgot anyone     best wishes to you all   

Rachelbw


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Evening girls,

Rachel ~ Been waiting to hear how you got on. That's a great number, well done u!! Rest up and take it easy.

EBC ~ I remember having to have a full bladder (very uncomfortable) but I'm sure I wasn't told not to eat anything....maybe I just can't remember!!

Kate ~ poor you...wisdom tooth out, hope it didn't hurt too much.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone has a nice evening.

CC.x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I did read no food, but I can't imagine its too strict. I will eat a little then go, can't imagine sitting on the train having not eaten. 

Rachel - ooooh exciting!! Haven't started yet, but that sounds good from what I hear on here. 

Anyone else in on Wed pm


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone

Pesca - hang in in there.  I have had cylces when I have been convinced by symptoms that I am pregnant only to have a BFN.  And when I did get a BFP I actually had only about 3 hours worth of symptoms the day before I was due to test.  So I know we all do it but I don't think that symptoms or the lack of them mean a lot usually.  Hope you find some distractions.

Sarah - so sorry that it didn't work this time for you.  It must have been really difficult to be with all of that when you were away.  Take good care of yourself and arrange a follow up to talk over your options with the dr. I am sure they will give you the best advice for the way forward.

Rachel - Congratulations on the eggs!  7 is great!!  Fingers crossed that they all fertilise.  I hope that you sleep well and feel recovered for the news tomorrow.  

kd - it's great that your cycst has gone so quickly.  You're all set now for another cylce.

Bobo - It's good to have your scan booked.  It's good to feel that you've finally started.

Louise - It sounds like you had a really nice weekend - the ideal antidote to the 2ww.

AFM I had my day 3 scan today and all ok.  So start stimming tonight.  It's more drugs than I've ever had before so I'm a bit anxious about how it will feel.  Next scan is on Friday and I'm just hoping that the follilces don't got too big too quickly and that my lining is ok - both problems I have had before.

Best wishes to everyone else.
Have a good evening.

Luce x


----------



## sarahdc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I just want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies, you are so amazing and such a support. I felt so much better about my situation after reading all you messages. I honestly don’t know how I would get through this process some days with out all of your medical knowledge and supportive words!

Rachel – How was your EC? Hope you had heaps of eggs. 
CC – thanks for the advice and IUI info. I agree I want to look back on the cycle and know that I did everything possible to give me the best chance of success.
PESCA – Thank you as well for the super ovulation info and your comforting words. I have only just started this process really and I found it interesting to read that you went from IVF to IUI, I guess I always assumed that people went from IUI to IVF. Not sure why I assumed that.

Louise – thanks heaps for the link I will check it out tonight. The fresh pineapple, are you meant to eat it all the way though or just leading up to procedure? Sorry if this advice is in the link and I can read for myself. You sound like you are having a lovely 2ww, I love Whitstable it is such a pretty village; all the best for the next week.

Kate – how was the wisdom teeth extraction? I had three taken out a few years ago; I looked like a chipmunk for about 2 weeks. Hope you are OK.

Jenny – thank you so much for your advice. You are absolutely right I need to trust that CRGH will make the best decisions for me. I guess I like the aggressive sounding name superovulation is given, it sounds like to can’t fail! How long have you got till your next scan? Hope you aren’t going to loopy. X

Luce - thanks so much for your comforting words. At CRGH tomorrow so look forward to hearing DR's advice. All the best for stimming I hope the drugs are OK.
Lovejoy and Lucy – all the best for your stimming.

I have an appointment tomorrow to talk about what to do next so will keep you posted.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all snugly and warm, it’s freezing out there.

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining you all. Just about to start a d-ivf cycle at cgrh after failed d-iuis and have been following FF for a while getting some great info along the way. Such an amazing place for the support we all need!

EBC - think we are at similar points - had the DET and Hycosy today - wasnt too bad - Hycosy bit painful but more worried about the very full bladder!!!      I ate about 3 hours before and was fine. Hope it all goes well for you.

Start d/r on Wed - hope not too horrid - I hear that drinking lots of water can minimise the side effects - did any of you ladies find that?

Auntiem


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Rachel - great news about your follies         that all 7 x fertilise perfectly     . Take care, thinking of you xxxx

AuntieM - welcome to lovely thread the girls on here are great   .  Really hope your cycle goes great lots of    that DR all goes smoothly.  Cant help with tips on DR I am afraid as havent had to do that, but sure the other girls will give you lots of advice.. all the very best, lots of love xxx

Sarah - hope your follow up apt goes well tomorrow and you can start cycling again  xx

Luce - glad all good with your scan today     that your stimming goes great and your follies and lining are all fab xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi AuntieM - well done for joining and see..already giving advice!! Your a natural FFer. Welcome x

What did they give you for d/r..I think your a few days ahead of me.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening All!
Auntie M, welcome! Sorry I didn't down reg as such because of my age, but I'm sure someone on here will be able to give advice about water.

Rachel-7eggs is fantastic, fingers crossed for a goos fertilisation rate!

Sarah-so sorry to hear your news, I hope you have a good consult tomorrow.

Jo, Louise, Pesca and any other 2wwaiters, its a nightmare isn't it? I have to say symptom wise I had nothing apart from period type pains which i had on my failed cycles. Boobs weren't that painful either. I really don't think you can tell unless you have a super sensitive moggy like sweet dreams! Good luck and lots of   

Kate, hope that tooth is ok. I had one done years ago. procedure was fine, but my goodness, didn't my face swell up and hurt after the local wore off! Ibuprofen or that type of drug, helps a lot!

Jenny-that wait for the first scan is hideous, almost worse than 2ww, because you've got more to lose. I'm sure you'll be fine. Theres a good thread on here, with equally panicky people to give you support!

Luce-good luck with the stimming! wishing you lots of follies on Fridays scan.

EBC-good luck with DET and hycosy!

Bobo-good luck for day 10 scan!

Kdb-glad cyst has gone, time to get back in those stirrups!

MrsCC-glad all is well! I'm still waiting for midwife appointment, haven't had a scan for one and a half weeks now, beginning to pine! Very little in the way of symptom, really.

Hi to 24hours, VM, Molly, and anyone else have missed.

AFM-not much really, cheesed off its snowing again, thought we'd had the last of that. Cats have started bringing in mice again but they seem much bigger than usual. Last night went into spare room and smee (smeagol!) was staring up towards the ceiling, turned light on and there was a mouse sat on the curtain rail! outrageous, had to launch a resuce mission by opening a can of tuna! Mouse was repatriated with front garden, hope its ok!
Vicky


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

EBC- Was given Primolut than start sniffing Suprefact next week. 

Seems very real and bit scary now!


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi girls,  

Sarah, so sorry to hear and hope your appointment goes as well as it can tomorrow, they are so caring at crgh you in good hands..xx  

Luce, glad all went ok today at your scan, sending you positive energy you be fine sweetie.  

Auntie M, welcome everyone is lovely on here and goodluck with your tx  

Rachel,thats great news about your follies , relax    

Pesca, sending you lots of      you be ok    

Jenny, thanks for your word, I'm trying not to worry and relax want to buy a CD or someting, i remember you saying, which one do you have or recommend books or something, ? not long now till your 6 week scan so so excited for you     

Vicks, thank you  omg mice and cats aaaaa id have fainted....

HI to you all, MrsCC and twins, ebc, 24hours, molly and all of you lovely ff crgh ladies, thank you for keeping me positive and being here, as we all are for each other. xxxx   

AFM- some good news we have been asked to be godparents to my friend's beautiful little girl so honoured and so happy, we not sure when but summertime we will christen, all depending on tx and they know what we are going through and have been great friends. ... getting ready to go take clomid in an hour before i go bed, will watch good old Gordon Ramsey first!...... wish me luck.Anything i should avoid doing or eating this week..I'm trying to be positive want to buy a book or CD to relax any ideas. take care all xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Morning ladies 

sarah hope your ok hope your appointment goes well today who are you seeing?  

welcomw auntie m good luck with the sniffing  

vicky you made me chuckle with the story of your cat and mouse i would have run away  

good luck to all the stimmers pupo ladies and those waiting for et and ec good luck   

well very confused got a call from the hospital not good news im afraid could only inject 4 of my eggs and only 1 fertilized   but apparently 2 have matured overnight so they have called my dh for another sample so they can try and fertilize the matured 2 never known this to happen so does anyone have any ideas as to what is going on please going a bit  now 

Rachelbw


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Rachel ~ I'm so sorry you are feeling a bit dissapointed hon, but that sounds like a good thing if they have called hubby back cos 2 more have matured.
Please try and stay positive and remember it only takes one good egg. We had 6 eggs but only 2 made it in the end....and they both stuck around. So even if you do just have the one, it will be good quality and stick around to give you that BFP.

Auntiem ~ Hi & welcome. Sorry I'm not much help either as I was on sp so no down regging! Good luck with it all.

Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227649.0


----------

